# Non riuscire più a dirle "ti amo"



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

*Non riuscire più a dirle "ti amo"*

Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?



Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.
Per il discorso ti amo è più difficile rispondere, leggendoti pensavo, è possibile che si è innescato in te quel meccanismo dove la parola ti amo, ti riporta indietro nel tempo e ti fa ripensare al "vecchio" modo di amare che avevi? Cioè in pratica sei cresciuto hai accettato metabolizzato ma come hai scritto tu non si scorda, e probabilmente sei attaccato ancora ad un ricordo antico,e forse anche sei entrato in un circolo vizioso dove il dire ti amo ti riporta ancora più indietro. Ho ripetuto lo so! ma è come appunto un circolo vizioso dove si sta dentro e non si riesce ad uscirne.


----------



## Circe off (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


La penso come te....l'amore ê un'altra cosa.....ma è come se ci fossimo svegliati e con il partner che ci ha tradito non vedessimo più la favola. Perché i fatti sono altri, e ci raccontano delle miserie umane di chi dice di amare e invece dice ti amo a più persone.....


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Per me non lo dici piu' perche' giustamente dopo una roba del genere l'amore se ne e' andato a puttane e che te lo ridica lei, mi sa che inconsciamente almeno, manco le credi perche' s'e' t'ha dato na sòla del genere che sia tanto cerebrale e che ponderi bene cio' che afferma, con la sua inaffidabilita' non l'ha dimostrato molto...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> La penso come te....l'amore ê un'altra cosa.....ma è come se ci fossimo svegliati e con il partner che ci ha tradito non vedessimo più la favola. Perché i fatti sono altri, e ci raccontano delle miserie umane di chi dice di amare e invece dice ti amo a più persone.....



Talvolta basta capire che, l'amore va anche coltivato, va anche voluto, va anche oltre quel ricordo di un amore che si è evoluto. E se si è rimasto insieme è un amore che ha avuto conferma di ciò che è.


----------



## tesla (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


è amore, è un grandissimo amore. 
non sareste assieme, non sarebbe la prima persona con la quale vuoi condividere ogni cosa.
sei solo offeso e questa è l'ultima roccaforte da abbattere, se mai vorrai, per far sapere a te stesso e a lei che hai una lunga e profonda cicatrice. 
non ti rammaricare.
aspettail momento che verrà e vivi questa bella storia, con un brutto inciampo nel passato, che non ne ha pregiudicato la bellezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Non so tu, ma io ho faticato molto a dire "Ti amo" a mio marito la prima volta... ci ho messo così tanto che all'epoca lo feci soffrire davvero. Perchè, per me, è una resa senza condizioni, una dichiarazione del genere, equivale a spalancare tutti i cancelli, tirare giù il ponte levatoio poi spezzare la catena dell'argano: per me è stato difficilissimo, era l'ultima cosa che volevo in quel momento della mia vita. E non riesco a dirlo più neppure io, anche se a volte mi sale in gola, lì si ferma e torna giù. Come la fede rimasta nel cassetto. E lui ne sta soffrendo, me ne rendo conto e mi dispiace. Ma oramai ho aggiustato la catena e ritirato il ponte, ho messo anche i caimani nel fossato. E non mi chiedo dell'amore... non posso e forse non voglio interrogarmi su questo. Non so se sia vero che quando si ama non si tradisce, forse è vero quando si ama in un certo modo, forse non è vero, forse è vero che in QUEL momento non si ama... ma sono speculazioni inutili: quello che vedo adesso è un uomo innamorato di me al quale IO non riesco più ad aprirmi con trasporto e naturalezza, con questo devo fare i conti. Forse ho smesso di amarlo io, adesso, forse è solo paura di rendermi di nuovo vulnerabile ad una persona che mi ha ferito profondamente. E' difficile, hai ragione, fare chiarezza dopo tanti anni e con tante cose in comune. Ho deciso di aspettare e stare a guardare: se è ancora amore, diventerà evidente la prima volta che lo metteremo alla prova.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è amore, è un grandissimo amore.
> non sareste assieme, non sarebbe la prima persona con la quale vuoi condividere ogni cosa.
> sei solo offeso e questa è l'ultima roccaforte da abbattere, se mai vorrai, per far sapere a te stesso e a lei che hai una lunga e profonda cicatrice.
> non ti rammaricare.
> aspettail momento che verrà e vivi questa bella storia, con un brutto inciampo nel passato, che non ne ha pregiudicato la bellezza.


OT Ciao Tes, ci chiedevamo di te proprio ieri... tutto bene??? fine OT


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talvolta basta capire che, l'amore va anche coltivato, va anche voluto, va anche oltre quel ricordo di un amore che si è evoluto. E se si è rimasto insieme è un amore che ha avuto conferma di ciò che è.


ma l'amore se e' genuino deve essere necessariamente spontaneo....

se t'incaponisci e' altro...

specie nella ricostruzione, percio' trovo logico che una persona che sa quel che dice e soprattutto quel che pensa non lo dica piu' cosi' facilmente...

altri invece per carattere del menga chiamano amore pure er gatto...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> La penso come te....l'amore ê un'altra cosa.....ma è come se ci fossimo svegliati e con il partner che ci ha tradito non vedessimo più la favola. Perché i fatti sono altri, e ci raccontano delle miserie umane di chi dice di amare e invece dice ti amo a più persone.....


Concordo 

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'amore se e' genuino deve essere necessariamente spontaneo....
> 
> se t'incaponisci e' altro...
> 
> ...


Pur usando toni sarcastici, hai sempre una linea logica, ti apprezzo e mi sei molto simpatico.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate?


Che dovresti lasciarla.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è amore, è un grandissimo amore.
> non sareste assieme, non sarebbe la prima persona con la quale vuoi condividere ogni cosa.
> sei solo offeso e questa è l'ultima roccaforte da abbattere, se mai vorrai, per far sapere a te stesso e a lei che hai una lunga e profonda cicatrice.
> non ti rammaricare.
> aspettail momento che verrà e vivi questa bella storia, con un brutto inciampo nel passato, che non ne ha pregiudicato la bellezza.



:up: Hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è amore, è un grandissimo amore.
> non sareste assieme, non sarebbe la prima persona con la quale vuoi condividere ogni cosa.
> sei solo offeso e questa è l'ultima roccaforte da abbattere, se mai vorrai, per far sapere a te stesso e a lei che hai una lunga e profonda cicatrice.
> non ti rammaricare.
> aspettail momento che verrà e vivi questa bella storia, con un brutto inciampo nel passato, che non ne ha pregiudicato la bellezza.


concordo!
:up::up:

bentornata Tes! dov'eri finita?


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che dovresti lasciarla.


Che laconico.
Perchè dici?

Non sono sarcastico, beninteso.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Che laconico.
> Perchè dici?
> 
> Non sono sarcastico, beninteso.


Perchè non si sta con una persona per affetto, ancorchè grande.


----------



## Leda (13 Luglio 2012)

Secondo me la questione non è tanto se la ami ancora o non la ami più o se lei ti ama davvero o no.
E' che esistono diversi tipi di amore, e non è detto che a te quello attuale basti o che ti soddisfi.
Non trovo così incomprensibile che tu rimpianga un sentimento diverso, che c'è stato e che adesso è cambiato.
Magari a te stava bene esattamente quello di prima.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Luglio 2012)

il tradimento avvelena il rapporto nella misura in cui ogni gesto, ogni parola del nostro compagno/a non ha più lo stesso significato di prima...o meglio attribuiamo alla quotidianità un significato diverso...diverso in peggio..
i primi mesi sono terribili..poi qualcosa cambia...il ricordo resta sempre
dipende da noi dalla coppia riuscire ad emergere da questo marasma di emozioni,tensioni,dubbi che bene certo non fanno...

se si resta insieme è certo che si ama ancora altrimenti si prenderebbe il volo..nessuno è scemo..
e alla storia della convenienza non ci ho mai creduto,perchè la vita continua anche se non si cammina piu insieme
per quanto riguarda i figli il discorso è piu complicato...si puo restare insieme per amore loro ma quando si fa per questo prima o poi ci si alscia cmq...perchè ci si rende conto che si puo essere buoni genitori anche non essendo piu marito e moglie...
se passa tanto tempo come nel tuo caso 4 anni vuol dire che vi amate ancora...
non riesci a dirle ti amo perchè hai ancora quella rabbia dentro...

chiediti invece perchè dopo così tanto tempo,dopo che (come hai scritto)lei ti ha dimostrato di volerti,ancora provi tutto questo...
perchè stai fermo li???
mi sembra di capire che dalla classica scappatella non sia accaduto altro...che tutto vada bene..e allora???

so che è difficile dimenticare anche io ci penso...(per me sono solo 4 mesi)
ma una volta provato quel dolore che io chiamo "necessario"perchè è inutile scappare da esso...non si può...
lo provi ti lasci anche imprigionare ma poi cerchi di liberartene...ma per te stesso principalmente...ed è prorpio quello che sto facendo io...
se non sto bene io...non potrò mai stare bene con lui...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tradimento avvelena il rapporto nella misura in cui ogni gesto, ogni parola del nostro compagno/a non ha più lo stesso significato di prima...o meglio attribuiamo alla quotidianità un significato diverso...diverso in peggio..
> i primi mesi sono terribili..poi qualcosa cambia...il ricordo resta sempre
> dipende da noi dalla coppia riuscire ad emergere da questo marasma di emozioni,tensioni,dubbi che bene certo non fanno...
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Sole (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Rispondo subito, senza leggere gli altri commenti, che lascio per dopo.

Io penso che ti capisco perfettamente. Anch'io non sono riuscita a dire 'ti amo' a mio marito per molto tempo e quando l'ho fatto è stato perchè, ora me ne rendo conto, avevo voglia di amare qualcuno. Ma in fondo sapevo bene che quel qualcuno non era più lui.

Cosa dire di altro... la ferita lasciata da un tradimento può guarire, ma non si può evitare che cambi la fisionomia di un rapporto. 
Se si ha abbastanza coraggio per accettare il cambiamento e trovare, giorno dopo giorno, valide ragioni per andare avanti insieme, allora si può vivere un rapporto anche senza avvertire quel trasporto tipico dell'amore puro, fatto di fiducia, tenerezza, gratitudine.
Ma se si ha sete di quel trasporto, se lo si vuole provare ancora, forse bisogna aspettare molto tempo o rassegnarsi a non provarlo più.

Io ricordo, prima dei tradimenti di mio marito, quanto era bello guardarlo e pensare di essere al sicuro fra le sue braccia. Un senso di protezione e sì, anche di gratitudine, per aver scelto me, per aver deciso di dedicarsi a me, a noi. Questo è ciò che mi è mancato quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita. E questo mi ha impedito di amarlo ancora.

Ma non è detto che sia così per tutti. Fai quello che ti senti, tradito77. Quando sarai pronto, quando vorrai di nuovo abbandonarti a lei, lo farai. Fino a quel momento viviti il tuo rapporto così com'è...mi pare che ti dia comunque molto 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Sole (13 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è amore, è un grandissimo amore.
> non sareste assieme, non sarebbe la prima persona con la quale vuoi condividere ogni cosa.
> sei solo offeso e questa è l'ultima roccaforte da abbattere, se mai vorrai, per far sapere a te stesso e a lei che hai una lunga e profonda cicatrice.
> non ti rammaricare.
> aspettail momento che verrà e vivi questa bella storia, con un brutto inciampo nel passato, che non ne ha pregiudicato la bellezza.


Bentornata


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.
> Per il discorso ti amo è più difficile rispondere, leggendoti pensavo, *è possibile che si è innescato in te quel meccanismo dove la parola ti amo, ti riporta indietro nel tempo e ti fa ripensare al "vecchio" modo di amare che avevi? Cioè in pratica sei cresciuto hai accettato metabolizzato ma come hai scritto tu non si scorda, e probabilmente sei attaccato ancora ad un ricordo antico,e forse anche sei entrato in un circolo vizioso dove il dire ti amo ti riporta ancora più indietro.* Ho ripetuto lo so! ma è come appunto un circolo vizioso dove si sta dentro e non si riesce ad uscirne.


Di tutte le risposte credo di identificare di più in questa la mia situazione.


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me non lo dici piu' perche' giustamente dopo una roba del genere l'amore se ne e' andato a puttane e che te lo ridica lei, mi sa che inconsciamente almeno, manco le credi perche' s'e' t'ha dato na sòla del genere che sia tanto cerebrale e che ponderi bene cio' che afferma, con la sua inaffidabilita' non l'ha dimostrato molto...


Per quello che mi ha dimostrato lei, è veramente pentita e sta male con se stessa per quello che ha fatto, e io le credo (abbiamo parlato e pianto tanto su questo, ne sono sicuro).


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Posso dirti quello che penso davvero e che purtroppo riguarda anche a mia situazione? Sembra tutto finto.
Non c'è più la naturalezza di prima. 
Prima del tradimento (o prima di scoprirlo) c'era un "naturale" e "fisiologico" vivere insieme, c'era un naturale e fiosologico allontamento tra noi (dopo così tanti anni era normale!) che forse è stato proprio la causa del suo cercare altrove, chissa...? 
Adesso invece siamo molto più uniti, più complici, più affettuosi...esattamente come voi due, ma sembra un mondo irreale, come se avessimo assunto un atteggiamento forzato, come se avessimo bisogno di dimostrare l'uno all'altra che va tutto bene, che l'amore ancora c'è, perchè erano venuti a mancare proprio i presupposti di questo amore.
Dire o non dire ti amo a questo punto conta poco...forse dire "ti amo" ti sembra la parte parlata della recita che siamo costretti a fare ed accentua ancora di più quello stato artificioso e fittizio che si è venuto a creare tra voi.
Con questo non dico che non c'è amore, sicuramente ce n'è molto di più di prima, ma si vive in maniera diversa, stonata, non più istintiva ma studiata.
Chissà se mi sono spiegata?


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è amore, è un grandissimo amore.
> non sareste assieme, non sarebbe la prima persona con la quale vuoi condividere ogni cosa.
> sei solo offeso e questa è l'ultima roccaforte da abbattere, se mai vorrai, per far sapere a te stesso e a lei che hai una lunga e profonda cicatrice.
> non ti rammaricare.
> aspettail momento che verrà e vivi questa bella storia, con un brutto inciampo nel passato, che non ne ha pregiudicato la bellezza.


Grazie. Avevo bisogno di parole così.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per quello che mi ha dimostrato lei, è veramente pentita e sta male con se stessa per quello che ha fatto, e io le credo (abbiamo parlato e pianto tanto su questo, ne sono sicuro).




ha avuto il suo giocattolo....quel giocattolo che in quel momento desiderava senza curarsi delle conseguenze...
era li e ci ha giocato...
come quando da bambini lo rubiamo di nascosto al compagno per poi lasciarlo al suo posto sperando che non se ne accorga...
ci si pente dopo...certo..
sarebbe bene non farlo così siamo tutti piu sereni ma accade...
si chiede scusa e tu..o meglio l'altro che deve fare??
in genere si valuta se non si vuo mandare tutto a puttane...
poi ci sono casi e casi....
non mi sembra da quello che scrivi che lei sia una traditrice seriale o roba del genere...

stermy dice quel che dice perchè non si è trovato mai in questa situazione è normale..
pure io tempo fa avrei detto le stesse cose...figurati anche peggio...

ma le cose se non si vivono...

e poi ogni storia è a se...


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non si sta con una persona per affetto, ancorchè grande.


E' quello che sto cercando di capire. Ma non è così facile. Se togli quella "macchia" nella nostra storia, quello che c'è adesso tra noi è fantastico, mi piace tutto di lei e dello starle vicino, e non vorrei essere da nessun'altra parte.
Ma ripeto, secondo me non si tradisce chi si ama e quindi devo trovare un'altra definizione per il nostro rapporto. Lo so, è più una sega mentale che altro, ma è quello che mi viene fuori adesso.


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione non è tanto se la ami ancora o non la ami più o se lei ti ama davvero o no.
> E' che esistono diversi tipi di amore, e non è detto che a te quello attuale basti o che ti soddisfi.
> Non trovo così incomprensibile che tu rimpianga un sentimento diverso, che c'è stato e che adesso è cambiato.
> Magari a te stava bene esattamente quello di prima.


Dimmi solo se tra i vari tipi di amore che dici tu c'è n'è uno che prevede di fare del male alla persona che ami. Per me no.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di capire. Ma non è così facile. Se togli quella "macchia" nella nostra storia, quello che c'è adesso tra noi è fantastico, mi piace tutto di lei e dello starle vicino, e non vorrei essere da nessun'altra parte.
> Ma ripeto, secondo me non si tradisce chi si ama e quindi devo trovare un'altra definizione per il nostro rapporto. Lo so, è più una sega mentale che altro, ma è quello che mi viene fuori adesso.


Ma tu la ami o no? O non lo sai?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per quello che mi ha dimostrato lei, è veramente pentita e sta male con se stessa per quello che ha fatto, e io le credo (abbiamo parlato e pianto tanto su questo, ne sono sicuro).


Lo stesso è successo a noi. Ed anche io le credo.


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tradimento avvelena il rapporto nella misura in cui ogni gesto, ogni parola del nostro compagno/a non ha più lo stesso significato di prima...o meglio attribuiamo alla quotidianità un significato diverso...diverso in peggio..
> i primi mesi sono terribili..poi qualcosa cambia...il ricordo resta sempre
> dipende da noi dalla coppia riuscire ad emergere da questo marasma di emozioni,tensioni,dubbi che bene certo non fanno...
> 
> ...



Grazie per le tue parole.
Hai ragione. Mi sono fermato lì. Non riesco a liberarmi di quel dolore.


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

Non hai commentato quello che ho scritto io...non sei assolutamente d'accordo? Serve anche a me per capire...


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu la ami o no? O non lo sai?


Non ho mai smesso.


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Posso dirti quello che penso davvero e che purtroppo riguarda anche a mia situazione? Sembra tutto finto.
> Non c'è più la naturalezza di prima.
> Prima del tradimento (o prima di scoprirlo) c'era un "naturale" e "fisiologico" vivere insieme, c'era un naturale e fiosologico allontamento tra noi (dopo così tanti anni era normale!) che forse è stato proprio la causa del suo cercare altrove, chissa...?
> Adesso invece siamo molto più uniti, più complici, più affettuosi...esattamente come voi due, ma sembra un mondo irreale, come se avessimo assunto un atteggiamento forzato, come se avessimo bisogno di dimostrare l'uno all'altra che va tutto bene, che l'amore ancora c'è, perchè erano venuti a mancare proprio i presupposti di questo amore.
> ...


Sai, questo discorso me lo fece a modo suo Rabarbaro quando scrissi qui la prima volta 3 anni fa.
Ci ho pensato molto e non mi sento una marionetta come disse lui o un attore come dici tu.
Mi sento sempre protagonista della mia vita e sono sempre pronto a sconvolgere tutto: Ho paura, ma sono pronto.
Però finora ho voluto stare con lei e questo mi ha riportato ancora qui.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Non ho mai smesso.


ma non glielo dici perchè credi che lei per quello che ha fatto non lo merita....
perchè cel'hai ancora con lei...
è così...si si..
ma fa nulla è normale...


io prima lo chiamavo amore...
adesso solo per nome..
l'altro giorno mi scappò di bocca :amore sei tu??
lui sobbalzò...come mi hai chiamato?risposse stupito...
non se lo sentiva dire da tempo...

è così...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma non glielo dici perchè credi che lei per quello che ha fatto non lo merita....
> perchè cel'hai ancora con lei...
> è così...si si..
> ma fa nulla è normale...
> ...



Aspetta Annuccia, ricordati che per te sono passati soltanto quattro mesi.


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sai, questo discorso me lo fece a modo suo Rabarbaro quando scrissi qui la prima volta 3 anni fa.
> Ci ho pensato molto e non mi sento una marionetta come disse lui o un attore come dici tu.
> Mi sento sempre protagonista della mia vita e sono sempre pronto a sconvolgere tutto: Ho paura, ma sono pronto.
> Però finora ho voluto stare con lei e questo mi ha riportato ancora qui.



E' solo una sensazione la mia...quella di sentire lo sforzo di un rapporto che è stato rovinato e che è molto difficile da far riprendere naturalmente.
Nessuna marionetta, nessun attore...solo la fatica di ricominciare.:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta Annuccia, ricordati che per te sono passati soltanto quattro mesi.



u sacciu


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> u sacciu


Quindi recepisci e fai in maniera tale che nel tempo ti liberi da certe fisime e ti godi il ti amo. 

:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Non ho mai smesso.


Ah vabbè, allora niente. Soffri in silenzio che forse tra qualche altro anno non ci penserai più.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole.
> Hai ragione. Mi sono fermato lì. Non riesco a liberarmi di quel dolore.



:dancerovaci.....è passato troppo tempo....
(la cosa non mi piace leggerla)


----------



## Annuccia (13 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi recepisci e fai in maniera tale che nel tempo ti liberi da certe *fisime *e ti godi il ti amo.
> 
> :rotfl:


già già....
devo devo...

:danza:non c'entra nulla ma oggi mi sento così....:danza:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole.
> Hai ragione. Mi sono fermato lì. Non riesco a liberarmi di quel dolore.


Eh no eh!! è normale che in un forum talvolta si può stare male nel ripensare a determinate situazioni, la forza sta nel ricordarle e non rifarle proprie nuovamente, ecco perchè ho scritto ad Annuccia per te sono passati soltanto quattro mesi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Ma che te frega del ti amo?
Non si può avere tutto dalla vita no?
L'importante è che state assieme e guardate avanti no?

Stai bene con lei?
Bene.

Ok per il tuo dogma.
Quando si ama una persona non la si tradisce mai. Ok.

Ma
Ricorda che siamo umani e non perfetti.

E ricorda che magari proprio attraverso questa scappatella lei ha potuto rivalutare la persona che sei.

Io dentro di me mi dico...
Ok donna mi hai detto che mi ami e quindi non mi tradirai mai.
Ok...
Ma io guardandoti negli occhi, non dimentico mai che sei una donna.
Quindi mai dire mai al contepinceton!


----------



## kikko64 (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


La tua storia è così simile alla mia ... anch'io non ho più detto "ti amo" a Lei ... prima era normale ... glielo dicevo spesso anche se non altrettanto spesso Lei lo diceva a me ... spesso la sua risposta era solo un distratto ed un po' insofferente "anch'io" ... e non è esattamente la stessa cosa ... ma non mi interessava ... io DOVEVO dirglielo ... era per me ... non per Lei.

Anche per me sono ormai passati più di 3 anni (dall'ultima volta "certa") ... ma non gliel'ho più detto ... la amo quanto prima ... forse più di prima ... ma non sento più l'esigenza di comunicarglielo ... non con le parole ... forse semplicemente non mi interessa più avere la speranza che lei lo capisca, che lo sappia ... Lei lo DEVE capire ...lo DEVE sapere ... senza che sia io a dirglielo ... io sono rimasto ... e questo vale per me e deve valere per Lei più di tutte le parole del mondo ... io ho amato solo Lei ... io amo Lei ... 
Questo è un sentimento mio ... solo mio ... e solo io so quanto esso sia importante per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

:abbraccio:





kikko64 ha detto:


> La tua storia è così simile alla mia ... anch'io non ho più detto "ti amo" a Lei ... prima era normale ... glielo dicevo spesso anche se non altrettanto spesso Lei lo diceva a me ... spesso la sua risposta era solo un distratto ed un po' insofferente "anch'io" ... e non è esattamente la stessa cosa ... ma non mi interessava ... io DOVEVO dirglielo ... era per me ... non per Lei.
> 
> Anche per me sono ormai passati più di 3 anni (dall'ultima volta "certa") ... ma non gliel'ho più detto ... la amo quanto prima ... forse più di prima ... ma non sento più l'esigenza di comunicarglielo ... non con le parole ... forse semplicemente non mi interessa più avere la speranza che lei lo capisca, che lo sappia ... Lei lo DEVE capire ...lo DEVE sapere ... senza che sia io a dirglielo ... io sono rimasto ... e questo vale per me e deve valere per Lei più di tutte le parole del mondo ... io ho amato solo Lei ... io amo Lei ...
> Questo è un sentimento mio ... solo mio ... e solo io so quanto esso sia importante per me.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Posso dirti quello che penso davvero e che purtroppo riguarda anche a mia situazione? Sembra tutto finto.
> Non c'è più la naturalezza di prima.
> Prima del tradimento (o prima di scoprirlo) c'era un "naturale" e "fisiologico" vivere insieme, c'era un naturale e fiosologico allontamento tra noi (dopo così tanti anni era normale!) che forse è stato proprio la causa del suo cercare altrove, chissa...?
> Adesso invece siamo molto più uniti, più complici, più affettuosi...esattamente come voi due, ma sembra un mondo irreale, come se avessimo assunto un atteggiamento forzato, come se avessimo bisogno di dimostrare l'uno all'altra che va tutto bene, che l'amore ancora c'è, perchè erano venuti a mancare proprio i presupposti di questo amore.
> ...


so' sicuro che cosi' andrebbe a finire anche per me....

perdendo la spontaneita', la vita diventerebbe anche una palla mostruosa al punto che prima di fare o dire qualcosa devi pensare ancora interpreta male la cosa....

tipo il discorso da sciroccato di Nanni Moretti in ecce bombo....vengo....anzi no, mi si nota di piu' se non ci vengo? 

maro'...che appallamento...


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' sicuro che cosi' andrebbe a finire anche per me....
> 
> perdendo la spontaneita', la vita diventerebbe anche una palla mostruosa al punto che prima di fare o dire qualcosa devi pensare ancora interpreta male la cosa....
> 
> ...



Mancanza di sana spontaneità, hai detto bene.
Tutto è pensato e ripensato: "adesso dico così, così lui pensa questo, ma se dico quell'altro lui può pensare un'altra cosa. Se mi abbraccia vuol dire che mi pensa e se non mi abbraccia starà pensando a lei? Quasi quasi lo abbraccio io, ma se lo abbraccio penserà che sono gelosa e questa cosa mi dà fastidio....". Che palle!!!!!
Prima del tradimento si parlava senza pensare.
Adesso si pensa troppo e poi magari stiamo zitti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mancanza di sana spontaneità, hai detto bene.
> Tutto è pensato e ripensato: "adesso dico così, così lui pensa questo, ma se dico quell'altro lui può pensare un'altra cosa. Se mi abbraccia vuol dire che mi pensa e se non mi abbraccia starà pensando a lei? Quasi quasi lo abbraccio io, ma se lo abbraccio penserà che sono gelosa e questa cosa mi dà fastidio....". Che palle!!!!!
> Prima del tradimento si parlava senza pensare.
> Adesso si pensa troppo e poi magari stiamo zitti.


Ti quoto!


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mancanza di sana spontaneità, hai detto bene.
> Tutto è pensato e ripensato: "adesso dico così, così lui pensa questo, ma se dico quell'altro lui può pensare un'altra cosa. Se mi abbraccia vuol dire che mi pensa e se non mi abbraccia starà pensando a lei? Quasi quasi lo abbraccio io, ma se lo abbraccio penserà che sono gelosa e questa cosa mi dà fastidio....". Che palle!!!!!
> Prima del tradimento si parlava senza pensare.
> Adesso si pensa troppo e poi magari stiamo zitti.


maro' quel silenzio che se taglia a fette e magari pure carico di imbarazzo...

brrrrrr


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' quel silenzio che se taglia a fette e magari pure carico di imbarazzo...






exStermy ha detto:


> brrrrrr



Ma come si fa a fregarsene di tutto?


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fregarsene di tutto?





me sa che lo chiedi al meno adatto...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Molto probabilmente non lo dirai più. Però hai dato modo e spazio al rapporto affinchè continuasse nel modo giusto. Penso anche che tua moglie e il suo atteggiamento siano stati molto favorevoli alla ricostruzione.

Perciò io non attribuisco tanto questa tua incapacità a tua moglie in quanto traditrice. Piuttosto mi sembra la cicatrice di un trauma subito nei confronti del quale quel silenzio è invece un urlo contro il torto subito e l'accettazione di una disillusione che tu non volevi.


----------



## kay76 (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io ho faticato molto a dire "Ti amo" a mio marito la prima volta... ci ho messo così tanto che all'epoca lo feci soffrire davvero. Perchè, per me, è una resa senza condizioni, una dichiarazione del genere, equivale a spalancare tutti i cancelli, tirare giù il ponte levatoio poi spezzare la catena dell'argano: per me è stato difficilissimo, era l'ultima cosa che volevo in quel momento della mia vita. E non riesco a dirlo più neppure io, anche se a volte mi sale in gola, lì si ferma e torna giù. Come la fede rimasta nel cassetto. E lui ne sta soffrendo, me ne rendo conto e mi dispiace. Ma oramai ho aggiustato la catena e ritirato il ponte, ho messo anche i caimani nel fossato. E non mi chiedo dell'amore... non posso e forse non voglio interrogarmi su questo. Non so se sia vero che quando si ama non si tradisce, forse è vero quando si ama in un certo modo, forse non è vero, forse è vero che in QUEL momento non si ama... ma sono speculazioni inutili:* quello che vedo adesso è un uomo innamorato di me al quale IO non riesco più ad aprirmi con trasporto e naturalezza, con questo devo fare i conti. Forse ho smesso di amarlo io, adesso, forse è solo paura di rendermi di nuovo vulnerabile ad una persona che mi ha ferito profondamente.* E' difficile, hai ragione, fare chiarezza dopo tanti anni e con tante cose in comune. Ho deciso di aspettare e stare a guardare: se è ancora amore, diventerà evidente la prima volta che lo metteremo alla prova.


E' tanto che non scrivo, ma vi leggo sempre con interesse. Il tuo post mi ha colpito perchè ieri sera (ieri era il nostro anniversario di matrimonio, 9 anni, ed è stata giornata di riflessioni)  ho detto esattamente le stesse cose alle mie amiche.  Anche io niente ti amo e fede nel cassetto.
Mi sento ancora in stand by e con lui sono un pò distaccata. Non è per vendetta, è che non riesco a lasciarmi veramente andare. Credo anch'io sia per paura. 
Ieri sera mi ha detto che non riesce a capire quali sono i miei sentimenti per lui.
io non ho risposto. Perchè non lo so. 

Un grosso CIAO a tutti


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' tanto che non scrivo, ma vi leggo sempre con interesse. Il tuo post mi ha colpito perchè ieri sera (ieri era il nostro anniversario di matrimonio, 9 anni, ed è stata giornata di riflessioni) ho detto esattamente le stesse cose alle mie amiche. Anche io niente ti amo e fede nel cassetto.
> Mi sento ancora in stand by e con lui sono un pò distaccata. Non è per vendetta, è che non riesco a lasciarmi veramente andare. Credo anch'io sia per paura.
> Ieri sera mi ha detto che non riesce a capire quali sono i miei sentimenti per lui.
> io non ho risposto. Perchè non lo so.
> ...


Beati voi che avete problemi solo sul "ti amo". Io ho problemi su tutto: un bacio, un abbraccio, una carezza, una parola, una frase gentile...spesso allungo la mano e poi la ritraggo...voglio parlare e poi sto zitta...
E' una sofferenza.
E anch'io, come Sbriciolata, mi sento talmente vulnerabile che preferisco allontanarmi per non soffrire più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' tanto che non scrivo, ma vi leggo sempre con interesse. Il tuo post mi ha colpito perchè ieri sera (ieri era il nostro anniversario di matrimonio, 9 anni, ed è stata giornata di riflessioni) ho detto esattamente le stesse cose alle mie amiche. Anche io niente ti amo e fede nel cassetto.
> Mi sento ancora in stand by e con lui sono un pò distaccata. Non è per vendetta, è che non riesco a lasciarmi veramente andare. Credo anch'io sia per paura.
> Ieri sera mi ha detto che non riesce a capire quali sono i miei sentimenti per lui.
> io non ho risposto. Perchè non lo so.
> ...


Ciao Kay, bello rileggerti, vieni più spesso, un bacio.


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ricorda che magari proprio attraverso questa scappatella lei ha potuto rivalutare la persona che sei.


Questo me lo sono detto anch'io, e probabilmente per lei è stata una conferma verso di me.
Però l'averlo scoperto ha distrutto me.


----------



## tradito77 (13 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente non lo dirai più. Però hai dato modo e spazio al rapporto affinchè continuasse nel modo giusto. Penso anche che tua moglie e il suo atteggiamento siano stati molto favorevoli alla ricostruzione.
> 
> Perciò io non attribuisco tanto questa tua incapacità a tua moglie in quanto traditrice. Piuttosto mi sembra la cicatrice di un trauma subito nei confronti del quale quel silenzio è invece un urlo contro il torto subito e l'accettazione di una disillusione che tu non volevi.


Questa chiave di lettura è interessante.
Penso anch'io che non lo dirò più...


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?



Caro Tradito, il fulcro di tutto è racchiuso in quelle tue quattro parole:
"...ma non per me".
Per lei la cosa è ormai già chiusa e sepolta (lo è sempre, per loro) ma non lo è per te e temo che non lo sarà mai, per nessuno. 
Non ci si libera mai del tutto di quel dolore, ora sottile e sfumato come una leggera malinconia, a volte più marcato e consistente.
E' il trauma subito da chi ha amato tanto, con tutto se stesso. E so che puoi capirmi perché sono certa che tu hai amato in quel modo che conosco anch'io molto bene, e con una forza tale che ci rende incomprensibile il tradimento.
Hai ragione tu quando dici che in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento, ma è un concetto che appartiene al nostro mondo e al nostro modo di amare.
Anch'io sono arrivata a questa riflessione e aggiungo anche che ritengo che il nostro modo di amare sia quello giusto e per questo faccio molta fatica a concepire un altro modo di amare alternativo, che preveda di fare all'altro una cosa che non vorresti mai fosse fatta a te e che, solo per il fatto di tenerla nascosta, metta a tacere la coscienza.
E' per me inconcepibile. 
Arriverò alla fine della mia vita che non l'avrò ancora capito né accettato e temo che sia così anche per te.

E guarda che non è questione di sentirsi perfetti e di peccare quindi di presunzione: non c'entra proprio niente.
Lungi da me pensare di esserlo...ma so per certo di essere più seria nel rapporto di coppia, quindi migliore. Questo ad oggi, facendo un bilancio del mio vissuto fino ad ora, bilancio che posso tranquillamente permettermi di fare.
E nessuno potrà smentirmi, men che meno lui.
Io non lo so se quanto è successo abbia per te trasformato l'amore in un grande affetto, non lo so neanche per me, e dalle risposte che ho letto sembra essere un dubbio comune a molti.
Forse sarà il tempo a darci la risposta.
Quello che è sicuro è che ormai siamo anche noi dall'altra parte: nel mondo della disillusione, dove non c'è più posto per quell'amore puro in cui credevamo così tanto.
E mi rifiuto di credere che questo concetto di amore non esista in realtà: io, come te, ma ce ne sono altri, ne siamo la prova vivente. 
Un grande abbraccio!


----------



## JON (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Questa chiave di lettura è interessante.
> Penso anch'io che non lo dirò più...


Tradito77, devi chiederti ora cosa preferisci davvero. Tuttosommato ora hai tua moglie come non l'avresti mai avuta. Forse questo potrebbe non bastarti, ma allora significherebbe che è il caso di cambiare strada. Invece siete pieni di progetti per il futuro, ovvero presupposti concreti (anche alla luce dei fatti passati e col senno del poi) in luogo di illusioni illusorie del proprio equilibrio e senso di sicurezza.

Anch'io credo che non lo dirai più. Puoi abbandonarti a questo. Ma non sarà per tua moglie, che in fondo stimi e rispetti ancora.
Sarà per te, per le difficoltà che stai provando ad accettare le differenze tra quello che era e quello che è diventato.

Quello che è diventato non è detto sia brutto, devi accettarlo e sceglierlo. Puoi farlo in virtù di quella progettualità.
Forse il tuo punto forte è, prima ancora della tua costanza, il fatto di essere una persona stabile e senza grilli per la testa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Questa chiave di lettura è interessante.
> Penso anch'io che non lo dirò più...


Non vedo perchè dovresti fare una rinuncia del genere.


----------



## JON (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vedo perchè dovresti fare una rinuncia del genere.


E' una concessione in risposta ad una contraddizione che ora risiede solo in lui. E' la classica cicatrice, il suo silenzio è la cura, ma anche una reazione.


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tradito77, devi chiederti ora cosa preferisci davvero. Tuttosommato ora hai tua moglie come non l'avresti mai avuta. Forse questo potrebbe non bastarti, ma allora significherebbe che è il caso di cambiare strada. Invece siete pieni di progetti per il futuro, ovvero presupposti concreti (anche alla luce dei fatti passati e col senno del poi) in luogo di illusioni illusorie del proprio equilibrio e senso di sicurezza.
> 
> Anch'io credo che non lo dirai più. Puoi abbandonarti a questo. Ma non sarà per tua moglie, che in fondo stimi e rispetti ancora.
> Sarà per te, per le difficoltà che stai provando ad accettare le differenze tra quello che era e quello che è diventato.
> ...


Ma perchè giocate su una sola parola, anzi due, "ti amo" e non sulla vita stessa che non è più quella di prima? Un solo semplice sorriso porta con sè il tradimento che abbiamo subito e lo stravolge.
Dire "ti amo" per me è l'ultimo dei problemi. E' la coppia nel suo insieme che è difficile da portare avanti con il ricordo di quello che c'è stato e che ha rovinato tutto, altro che il "ti amo"! E' il resto, tutto il resto che porta un peso come un macigno.


----------



## JON (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma perchè giocate su una sola parola, anzi due, "ti amo" e non sulla vita stessa che non è più quella di prima? Un solo semplice sorriso porta con sè il tradimento che abbiamo subito e lo stravolge.
> Dire "ti amo" per me è l'ultimo dei problemi. E' la coppia nel suo insieme che è difficile da portare avanti con il ricordo di quello che c'è stato e che ha rovinato tutto, altro che il "ti amo"! E' il resto, tutto il resto che porta un peso come un macigno.


Allora leggimi meglio. Perchè quel "ti amo" non detto, come insieme di due paroline, per me significa quello che hai detto. E proprio per questo, se lui ne sente il bisogno, può concedersi di non dirle.


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Allora leggimi meglio. Perchè quel "ti amo" non detto, come insieme di due paroline, per me significa quello che hai detto. E proprio per questo, se lui ne sente il bisogno, può concedersi di non dirle.


Scusami, ho citato il tuo post ma in realtà mi riferivo a tutta la discussione.
Possiamo concederci di non pronunciare quelle due paroline, ma quanto vale la pena restare con il nostro partner sapendo di non poterle dire perchè il tradimento pesa come un macigno? 
Non ho una risposta, me lo domando anche io....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' una concessione in risposta ad una contraddizione che ora risiede solo in lui. E' la classica cicatrice, il suo silenzio è la cura, ma anche una reazione.


L'importante è che non sia una rinuncia, una mutilazione dell'animo.


----------



## JON (13 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Scusami, ho citato il tuo post ma in realtà mi riferivo a tutta la discussione.
> Possiamo concederci di non pronunciare quelle due paroline, ma quanto vale la pena restare con il nostro partner sapendo di non poterle dire perchè il tradimento pesa come un macigno?
> Non ho una risposta, me lo domando anche io....


Scusami tu. Infatti dicevo che ora, prima di andare avanti, dovrebbe chiedersi cosa preferisce davvero.

Il rapporto però è cambiato e, tradimento a parte, lui ha tutti i presupposti per andare avanti.

Ma ha anche un tarlo nella testa col quale fare i conti. Visto che è cosi difficile combattere quelle sensazioni, lo sfogo di non pronunciare più quelle parole è legato all'idea che quello che era e tentava di mantenere stabile non è più controllabile. Il fatto è che per lui sarebbe filato tutto liscio, pensava che alle sue azioni corrispondessero delle reazioni PREVISTE. Ma non è stato cosi, nonostante tutto è stato tradito.

Oggi l'istinto gli dice che può e deve proseguire in questo percorso, ma chi deve combattere le contraddizioni tra il rapporto ideale che aveva e quello che è diventato non per suo volere è solo lui.


----------



## JON (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'importante è che non sia una rinuncia, una mutilazione dell'animo.


No infatti. Dev'essere solo un'espressione d'adattamento.

Altrimenti deve fare i conti con i suoi reali desideri.


----------



## ferita (13 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusami tu. Infatti dicevo che ora, prima di andare avanti, dovrebbe chiedersi cosa preferisce davvero.
> 
> Il rapporto però è cambiato e, tradimento a parte, lui ha tutti i presupposti per andare avanti.
> 
> ...



Se riuscisse (riuscissimo!) a superare il neretto, sarebbe davvero l'ideale :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Questo me lo sono detto anch'io, e probabilmente per lei è stata una conferma verso di me.
> Però l'averlo scoperto ha distrutto me.


Vediamo di non esagerare....eh?
Non sei distrutto...
Sei distrutto quando perdi il lavoro, quando la tua casa va a fuoco, quando ti diagnosticano un cancro e ti dicono ti restano sei mesi, 
Sei distrutto quando lei ti dice ti saluto meneghino io me ne vado con un altro...

E' stata "solo" una scappatella...

Sei giovane e forte...
Ne hai da vedere ancora...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Tradito ma ascolta na roba...

Lei ti fa la pecola perchè non le dici più ti amo?

E' un discorso...

Ma se non te lo chiede o peggio non lo esige o peggio ancora ha bisogno di sentirselo dire...

Che t'importa?

Io sono molto avaro di ti amo...avarissimo...

Il mio massimo è dire mi piaci, tu mi piaci...


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo di non esagerare....eh?
> Non sei distrutto...
> Sei distrutto quando perdi il lavoro, quando la tua casa va a fuoco, quando ti diagnosticano un cancro e ti dicono ti restano sei mesi,
> Sei distrutto quando lei ti dice ti saluto meneghino io me ne vado con un altro...
> ...



Conte, io sono d'accordo al massimo con te: i tuoi sono concetti giusti e illuminanti, ma lo sono a livello razionale.
Lo sai anche tu perché sei qui sul forum e chi è qui ha "dato" del suo in un verso o in un altro (a parte ex che tutto sa senza averne l'esperienza, ma lui fa caso a parte...) che l'animo ha vita propria e se ne fa un baffo dei ragionamenti logici.
Con questo non voglio dire che tu non debba parlargli così...fai benissimo anzi.
Continua con la tua opera di risanamento degli animi che fa bene non solo a lui.:up:
Ciao conte!


----------



## zoDyAkO (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Si puó sbagliare, erranti nel tumulto noi siam. Si puó tradire anche se si ama. Del resto si puó anche uccidere chi si ama. Quindi lei ha sbagliato, lo ha ammesso, é pentita. Tu peró non l'hai ancora perdonata del tutto, ma se stai con lei significa che la ami, e viceversa. Non conta dirsi ti amo. Non riesci a dirlo perché ti rievoca il tradimento. Trova una parola nuova... quel "ti amo" non esiste piú nel vostro rapporto, fa parte del prima. Ora vivete un nuovo tipo di amore, diverso, non meglio o peggio, probabilmente piú concreto.

S*B


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> Si puó sbagliare, erranti nel tumulto noi siam. Si puó tradire anche se si ama. Del resto si puó anche uccidere chi si ama. Quindi lei ha sbagliato, lo ha ammesso, é pentita. Tu peró non l'hai ancora perdonata del tutto, ma se stai con lei significa che la ami, e viceversa. Non conta dirsi ti amo. Non riesci a dirlo perché ti rievoca il tradimento. Trova una parola nuova... quel "ti amo" non esiste piú nel vostro rapporto, fa parte del prima. Ora vivete un nuovo tipo di amore, diverso, non meglio o peggio, probabilmente piú concreto.
> 
> S*B


ciò che dici è cero, però è anche vero che tanti amori muoiono al cospetto di simili eventi


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Nemmeno io ci riesco più, o meglio, ho scoperto di non amarla più, che tutta la speranza coltivata per anni è definitivamente svanita. Ma non per il tradimento. Quello è stato solo il suggello ad una situazione già deteriorata da anni.
Epppure ci si vuole ancora tanto bene. Lei mi chiama "amore", ma so che la sua è solo paura di guardare oltre qualcosa che non c'è più, io le ho detto chiaramente e le ripeto spesso che l'amore da parte mia è del tutto svanito e che per me rimane solo un profondo affetto, d'altro canto quasi trent'anni insieme non sono paglia.
Ma il tradimento non c'entra quasi per nulla. Dico quasi perchè certamente ha fatto la sua parte per rompere del tutto il filo  di quel sentimento che ormai da troppo tempo era solo nella mia immaginazione.
Dire "ti amo" dopo il tradimento può significare due cose, io penso. La peggiore è "ho paura", la migliore è "ora sono più forte". Ti auguro di arrivare presto a dirlo in questo modo, ma se così non dovesse essere, attento a non sprecare ancora troppo tempo ed energie con l'"accanimento terapeutico".


----------



## ZoDyaKo (13 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciò che dici è cero, però è anche vero che tanti amori muoiono al cospetto di simili eventi


Il tradimento é una prova molto dura che soltanto il vero amore puó superare. Se basta un tradimento a far morire un amore, significa che c'erano problemi di cui la scoperta del tradimento rappresenta l'evento catalizzatore. Da questo punto di vista, il tradimento si puó anche giustificare, visto che pur essendo un gesto vile, matura in un contesto di coppia già malato. Il tradimento sta ai problemi di coppia, come la droga sta ai problemi della vita. É una fuga che ti aiuta a portare avanti un rapporto malato, una medicina con effetti collaterali che possono portare alla morte stessa dell'amore. Ma se l'amore é forte ed ha voglia di vivere, puó tornare piú forte di prima.

S*B


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyaKo ha detto:


> Il tradimento é una prova molto dura che soltanto il vero amore puó superare. Se basta un tradimento a far morire un amore, significa che c'erano problemi di cui la scoperta del tradimento rappresenta l'evento catalizzatore. Da questo punto di vista, il tradimento si puó anche giustificare, visto che pur essendo un gesto vile, matura in un contesto di coppia già malato. Il tradimento sta ai problemi di coppia, come la droga sta ai problemi della vita. É una fuga che ti aiuta a portare avanti un rapporto malato, una medicina con effetti collaterali che possono portare alla morte stessa dell'amore. Ma se l'amore é forte ed ha voglia di vivere, puó tornare piú forte di prima.
> 
> S*B


qui ho letto molte storie, di persone che provano a mettere insieme i cocci, ma con tanta sofferenza ottenendo risultati non sempre positivi


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, io sono d'accordo al massimo con te: i tuoi sono concetti giusti e illuminanti, ma lo sono a livello razionale.
> Lo sai anche tu perché sei qui sul forum e chi è qui ha "dato" del suo in un verso o in un altro (a parte ex che tutto sa senza averne l'esperienza, ma lui fa caso a parte...) che l'animo ha vita propria e se ne fa un baffo dei ragionamenti logici.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu non debba parlargli così...fai benissimo anzi.
> Continua con la tua opera di risanamento degli animi che fa bene non solo a lui.:up:
> Ciao conte!


Ciao Diletta!
Sto cambiando orizzonti.
Il mio prossimo impegno sul forum sarà solo per i traditi maschi.
Per aiutare loro a recuperare la loro dignità di uomini.
Ho sofferto troppo per una donna.
Nessuna donna potrà mai più farmi soffrire.
Sento dentro di me che il mio impegno ora è per loro.
GLi uomini distrutti dalle loro compagne.

Ho fatto un ulteriore stretta nel mio vigneto.
Confidenza solo a pochissime.

Mi dispiace non avrò più cuore per le tradite.
Ma solo per loro i traditi.

Così ho deciso.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> Si puó sbagliare, erranti nel tumulto noi siam. Si puó tradire anche se si ama. Del resto si puó anche uccidere chi si ama. Quindi lei ha sbagliato, lo ha ammesso, é pentita. Tu peró non l'hai ancora perdonata del tutto, ma se stai con lei significa che la ami, e viceversa. Non conta dirsi ti amo. Non riesci a dirlo perché ti rievoca il tradimento. Trova una parola nuova... quel "ti amo" non esiste piú nel vostro rapporto, fa parte del prima. Ora vivete un nuovo tipo di amore, diverso, non meglio o peggio, probabilmente piú concreto.
> 
> S*B


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ecco appunto...
Cara se io non ti amassi: tu , dato quello che mi hai fatto, saresti già a stendere!
Si un amore più umano e realista: ma più vero.
Lui sa di stare con una donna che ha potuto tradirlo.
E non può certo più donarle il suo cuore come prima.
Può donarglielo ma con le dovute riserve.
Tu cara mi hai tagliato un ramo dell'albero...cosa pretendi che io ora ti faccia ombra come prima?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ci riesco più, o meglio, ho scoperto di non amarla più, che tutta la speranza coltivata per anni è definitivamente svanita. Ma non per il tradimento. Quello è stato solo il suggello ad una situazione già deteriorata da anni.
> Epppure ci si vuole ancora tanto bene. Lei mi chiama "amore", ma so che la sua è solo paura di guardare oltre qualcosa che non c'è più, io le ho detto chiaramente e le ripeto spesso che l'amore da parte mia è del tutto svanito e che per me rimane solo un profondo affetto, d'altro canto quasi trent'anni insieme non sono paglia.
> Ma il tradimento non c'entra quasi per nulla. Dico quasi perchè certamente ha fatto la sua parte per rompere del tutto il filo  di quel sentimento che ormai da troppo tempo era solo nella mia immaginazione.
> Dire "ti amo" dopo il tradimento può significare due cose, io penso. La peggiore è "ho paura", la migliore è "ora sono più forte". Ti auguro di arrivare presto a dirlo in questo modo, ma se così non dovesse essere, attento a non sprecare ancora troppo tempo ed energie con l'"accanimento terapeutico".



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande MM grande...
Il Conte ti ammira...
( ma non ti stira)


----------



## Zodyako (13 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui ho letto molte storie, di persone che provano a mettere insieme i cocci, ma con tanta sofferenza ottenendo risultati non sempre positivi


L'immaturità del traditore è pari all'immaturità del tradito quando questo non riesce a superare il torto subito. Fa pure rima.


S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> L'immaturità del traditore è pari all'immaturità del tradito quando questo non riesce a superare il torto subito. Fa pure rima.
> 
> 
> S*B


Bè, non mi pare si possano proprio mettere sullo stesso piano...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Grande MM grande...
> Il Conte ti ammira...
> ( ma non ti stira)



Non c'è nulla da ammirare, Conte.
Sono solo scelte.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da ammirare, Conte.
> Sono solo scelte.


Ma mio caro...
Quando vedi una persona scegliere, capisci pure i parametri in base ai quali sceglie.
E da quei parametri ti accorgi che valori ha quella persona eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, non mi pare si possano proprio mettere sullo stesso piano...


Certo...
Al tradito è richiesto un sacrificio mica da poco per andare avanti eh?


----------



## Sabina_ (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Come donna traditrice penso che preferirei un marito che abbia le palle di lasciarmi dopo il tradimento piuttosto di un marito che cova dolore e rancore per anni e dopo ben 4 anni arriva a dire che alla fine non mi ama.
Io invece credo che il tradimento non basti a scalfire l'amore se l'amore c'è. Naturalmente dipende dal tipo di tradimento.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro...
> Quando vedi una persona scegliere, capisci pure i parametri in base ai quali sceglie.
> E da quei parametri ti accorgi che valori ha quella persona eh?


_"Le decisioni giuste nascono dall'esperienza, l'esperienza nasce dalla decisioni sbagliate"

_o anche: 

_"Un codice di regolamento è un insieme di cazzate che sono andate a buon fine"_


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> _"Le decisioni giuste nascono dall'esperienza, l'esperienza nasce dalla decisioni sbagliate"
> 
> _o anche:
> 
> _"Un codice di regolamento è un insieme di cazzate che sono andate a buon fine"_


:up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Al tradito è richiesto un sacrificio mica da poco per andare avanti eh?


Eh si.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Come donna traditrice penso che preferirei un marito che abbia le palle di lasciarmi dopo il tradimento piuttosto di un marito che cova dolore e rancore per anni e dopo ben 4 anni arriva a dire che alla fine non mi ama.
> Io invece credo che il tradimento non basti a scalfire l'amore se l'amore c'è. Naturalmente dipende dal tipo di tradimento.


Guarda che qui lui dice solo che non riesce più a dirle ti amo...
ALlora a casa mia palle sono...
Sei na stronza de na troia che mi hai tradito, ma tutto sommato mi piace stare assieme con te, per quello che insieme abbiamo. Se ci lasciamo perdo anche quello, e scusami, carina, non mi va.

Poi chi lo sa...
Anche tradito un giorno trova una a cui gli viene naturale e spontaneo dire un ti amo no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Luglio 2012)

Ma lo sforzo maggiore cui è sottoposto è quello di sopravvivere a sè stesso, alle proprie fobie, alle proprie aspettative disilluse.
Se tenta solo di difendersi dagli altri finirà vittima dei propri fantasmi.


----------



## Sabina_ (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che qui lui dice solo che non riesce più a dirle ti amo...
> ALlora a casa mia palle sono...
> Sei na stronza de na troia che mi hai tradito, ma tutto sommato mi piace stare assieme con te, per quello che insieme abbiamo. Se ci lasciamo perdo anche quello, e scusami, carina, non mi va.
> 
> ...


E' che quando leggo queste cose di una tale "pesantezza" mi dico che forse e' davvero meglio non legarsi a nessuno.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Secondo me è una tua difesa personale,sai a volte capita che nella vita qualcosa ti sfugga di mano come il controllo di se stessi...

A volte pero' re questa mi sembra una di quelle volte ;-).
I fatti contano, le parole talvolta imbamboliscono solo.

blu


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' che quando leggo queste cose di una tale "pesantezza" mi dico che forse e' davvero meglio non legarsi a nessuno.


SI.
Mai legarsi.
Perchè quando l'altro se ne va cosa fai?
Soffri.
E siamo al mondo per soffrire?

Pensiamoci eh?
Sto assieme a te...perchè mi piace, ci sto bene, non perchè senza di te mi sento un bambino perduto.

Fanculo.
Rincuoriamoci e tiriamo su i coturni.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me è una tua difesa personale,sai a volte capita che nella vita qualcosa ti sfugga di mano come il controllo di se stessi...
> 
> A volte pero' re questa mi sembra una di quelle volte ;-).
> I fatti contano, le parole talvolta imbamboliscono solo.
> ...


Magari mi viene da dirti ti amo...ma nel momento che esce dal mio cuore...fatalità si va a toccare in quella cicatrice e uno lo lascia morire dentro di sè.

Memento mori.
Tutto il resto conta un cazzo.


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta!
> Sto cambiando orizzonti.
> Il mio prossimo impegno sul forum sarà solo per i traditi maschi.
> Per aiutare loro a recuperare la loro dignità di uomini.
> ...



...e se così hai deciso, che venga messo a verbale!!:mexican:

Decisamente una notevole stretta nel tuo vigneto, dunque massimo impegno per loro perché lo meritano.
Ti dò il mio benestare...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' che quando leggo queste cose di una tale "pesantezza" mi dico che forse e' davvero meglio non *legarsi* a nessuno.


E non avresti torto. Coi legami nascono le pretese, e queste sono sempre foriere di disillusione. Offrirsi, invece, non comporta alcun rischio, perchè si ha consapevolezza di cosa si offre e si parte senza pretese. Certo non parlo di offrirsi da incoscienti.
Per potersi offrire bisogna essere molto equilibrati. Ecco quindi che - come si ripete da secoli - per rapportarsi (non _legarsi_) agli altri nel modo migliore bisogna prima essere in buoni rapporti con sè stessi.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari mi viene da dirti ti amo...ma nel momento che esce dal mio cuore...fatalità si va a toccare in quella cicatrice e uno lo lascia morire dentro di sè.
> 
> Memento mori.
> Tutto il resto conta un cazzo.


Si,ci sta' anche questo ma la vedo come una sorta di difesa/paura anche questa.

Ma va bene anche cosi' ,spesso i piu' innamorati non dicono di amarti no?

blu


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E non avresti torto. Coi legami nascono le pretese, e queste sono sempre foriere di disillusione. Offrirsi, invece, non comporta alcun rischio, perchè si ha consapevolezza di cosa si offre e si parte senza pretese. Certo non parlo di offrirsi da incoscienti.
> Per potersi offrire bisogna essere molto equilibrati. Ecco quindi che - come si ripete da secoli - per rapportarsi (non _legarsi_) agli altri nel modo migliore bisogna prima essere in buoni rapporti con sè stessi.


Ho le lacrime agli occhi.
Ci ho messo anni, anni, anni.
ma ci sono arrivato.

E ovvio mi ricorderò solo delle persone che mi hanno aiutato a capire questo.:up::up::up::up::up:

GRAZIE a chi mi ha aiutato ad avere un buon rapporto con me stesso.
GRAZIE a chi mi ha tolto un macigno dal cuore.

Ovvio prima però ho dovuto fare piazza pulita di tutti quelli che mi riempivano la testa di cazzate.
Poi nel silenzio ho risentito la voce mia di me stesso.

E ho capito.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si,ci sta' anche questo ma la vedo come una sorta di difesa/paura anche questa.
> 
> Ma va bene anche cosi' ,spesso i piu' innamorati non dicono di amarti no?
> 
> blu


I più innamorati sono i primi a tradirti e a girarti le spalle quando disattendi le loro aspettative.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I più innamorati sono i primi a tradirti e a girarti le spalle quando disattendi le loro aspettative.


No, non essere cosi' drastico!E' che i piu' innamorati se non sentono amore prima o poi,esausti, scappano e si lasciano trasportare da quelle sottili vibrazioni ;-)

blu


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho le lacrime agli occhi.
> Ci ho messo anni, anni, anni.
> ma ci sono arrivato.
> 
> ...


Forse hai confuso il buon rapporto con sè stessi (equilibrio) con il _culto_ di sè stessi. 
Permettimi di dirti che non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Forse hai confuso il buon rapporto con sè stessi (equilibrio) con il _culto_ di sè stessi.
> Permettimi di dirti che non è la stessa cosa.


No forse non mi conosci bene...
Il culto di me stesso...è la più grande buffonata che intesso per proteggere me stesso.
Fidati.

Ricordati che sono sempre il principe di Sboronia.

Del resto avrei poco a cui rendere culto no?
Sono solo un nano idiota no?


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyaKo ha detto:


> *Il tradimento é una prova molto dura che soltanto il vero amore puó superare.* Se basta un tradimento a far morire un amore, significa che c'erano problemi di cui la scoperta del tradimento rappresenta l'evento catalizzatore. Da questo punto di vista, il tradimento si puó anche giustificare, visto che pur essendo un gesto vile, matura in un contesto di coppia già malato. Il tradimento sta ai problemi di coppia, come la droga sta ai problemi della vita. É una fuga che ti aiuta a portare avanti un rapporto malato, una medicina con effetti collaterali che possono portare alla morte stessa dell'amore.* Ma se l'amore é forte ed ha voglia di vivere, puó tornare piú forte di prima.*
> 
> S*B



Giustissimo il neretto, ma occorre fare dei distinguo...non è quasi mai così lineare.
Ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che una scappatella non avrebbe mai mandato all'aria il mio matrimonio e se così fosse vorrebbe dire che l'amore non era poi così forte, ma anche il tradimento ha tante forme e molto dipende dal tipo di evento perpetrato, come ha già detto Sabina.
Una relazione parallela che si protrae nel tempo così come un'avventura di una certa durata non sono certo paragonabili ad una scappatella di una volta.
Non sono quindi d'accordo su quanto affermi riguardo al rapporto già malato, o meglio, è uno fra i motivi che portano a tradire, ma non l'unico e non il più comune.
E se ci pensi bene, se si tradisse unicamente come antidoto ai problemi di coppia nessuno tenterebbe una ricostruzione perché non ci sarebbe nulla da ricostruire e la coppia ne sarebbe ben consapevole.  


Per il secondo grassetto: è molto bella questa tua affermazione e molto rincuorante.
Purtroppo abbiamo qui un palcoscenico di esperienze che non mi fanno essere altrettanto ottimista sul buon esito a percorso avvenuto: il rapporto sarà sicuramente più autentico, forse anche l'amore potrà rifiorire, ma resterà comunque un amore vulnerabile, delicato, da maneggiare con la massima cura. 
E sai perché?
Perché è un amore violato e macchiato.
E questa macchia è incancellabile...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No forse non mi conosci bene...
> Il culto di me stesso...è la più grande buffonata che intesso per proteggere me stesso.
> Fidati.
> 
> ...



Una carogna di sicuro: hai il cuore troppo, troppo vicino al........ all'uccello :rotfl:


----------



## marea (14 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Se togli quella "macchia" nella nostra storia, quello che c'è adesso tra noi è fantastico, mi piace tutto di lei e dello starle vicino, e non vorrei essere da nessun'altra parte.
> Ma ripeto, secondo me non si tradisce chi si ama e quindi devo trovare un'altra definizione per il nostro rapporto. Lo so, è più una sega mentale che altro, ma è quello che mi viene fuori adesso.



Toglila quella macchia. Da quello che scrivi, ce la puoi fare tranquillamente.
Anzi, se dai meno voce all'orgoglio, alla paura, quella macchia non c'è già più.

La penso come te sul tradimento, quando si ama non si tradisce, si rispetta, si protegge.
E' una convinzione forte, radicata. Come la tua.
Quanta fatica occorre, allora, per riuscire a superare la contraddizione che lei ha creato?

Hai bisogno di un'altra definizione, qualcosa che vi salvi e, al contempo, lasci intatto il tuo "credo". 
Ma l'amore, quando è Amore, te ne sarai pur reso conto, se ne infischia delle nostre categorie mentali e si fa strada anche senza il nostro permesso. Ci libera, ci rende nuovi.

Nessuno di voi due è la stessa persona di quattro anni fa... se nei fatti l'hai perdonata, perchè resti in una gabbia aperta?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Una carogna di sicuro: hai il cuore troppo, troppo vicino al........ all'uccello :rotfl:


Il più grande figlio di puttana che io conosca eh?


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2012)

marea ha detto:


> Toglila quella macchia. Da quello che scrivi, ce la puoi fare tranquillamente.
> Anzi, se dai meno voce all'orgoglio, alla paura, quella macchia non c'è già più.
> 
> La penso come te sul tradimento, quando si ama non si tradisce, si rispetta, si protegge.
> ...



Bellissimo questo post!
Sì, occorre tanta fatica per superare questa contraddizione. 
Anch'io, come tradito'77, ho bisogno di comprendere, di far miei altri concetti che possano in qualche modo adattarsi al mondo che mi si è aperto davanti e che sto cercando di accettare, senza però obbligarmi per nessun motivo a farlo.  
E' un tentativo, direi anche coraggioso, di conciliare due forme mentali distanti tra loro, ma per fare questo ho avuto  la necessità di trovarli questi concetti per poi vedere se potevano fare al caso mio, se potevano essermi di aiuto.
Come hai detto molto bene tu: un qualcosa che mi permettesse di salvarci.

Si resta in una gabbia aperta troppo a lungo perché è il cuore ad essere ingabbiato e un cuore prigioniero è triste e vuoto.
Forse la chiave di lettura sta proprio nella tua ultima frase sul perdono. L'avrà davvero perdonata?
Secondo me finché c'è dolore e turbamento non c'è perdono.
Ergo: il perdono è impossibile da attuare. Posso perdonare tutti quelli che mi hanno fatto un torto, anche grave, con cui non sono legata affettivamente, figli esclusi che rientrano in un altro ambito.  
Ma come posso riuscirci se la persona più importante della mia vita è anche quella che mi ha fatto più male?

Le mie sono solo riflessioni...prendile quindi per quelle che sono dato che non ho più nessuna verità assoluta e neanche intendo più averne perché il loro crollo mi ha portato nel baratro.


----------



## Spider (14 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


...non riuscire a dirle più ti amo..
...eppure lo sai che la ami...
non è più una certezza.. magari è solo una tua illusione...
ma l'amore è anche illusione.. questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo.
è facile dire t'amo a chi sempre ci corrisponde.
ma senti che con lei sei vivo...
più infelice, ma più vero.
 e allora non c'è altra strada, se cambi direzione, sempre avrai l'amaro in bocca.
allora buttati... come un acrobata senza rete...
diglielo.. anche se ti muore in gola...
lo dico per te, lo dico per me...


----------



## Zeeva (14 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Tradito, il fulcro di tutto è racchiuso in quelle tue quattro parole:
> "...ma non per me".
> Per lei la cosa è ormai già chiusa e sepolta (lo è sempre, per loro) ma non lo è per te e temo che non lo sarà mai, per nessuno.
> Non ci si libera mai del tutto di quel dolore, ora sottile e sfumato come una leggera malinconia, a volte più marcato e consistente.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Zeeva (14 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io ho faticato molto a dire "Ti amo" a mio marito la prima volta... ci ho messo così tanto che all'epoca lo feci soffrire davvero. Perchè, per me, è una resa senza condizioni, una dichiarazione del genere, equivale a spalancare tutti i cancelli, tirare giù il ponte levatoio poi spezzare la catena dell'argano: per me è stato difficilissimo, era l'ultima cosa che volevo in quel momento della mia vita. E non riesco a dirlo più neppure io, anche se a volte mi sale in gola, lì si ferma e torna giù. Come la fede rimasta nel cassetto. E lui ne sta soffrendo, me ne rendo conto e mi dispiace. Ma oramai ho aggiustato la catena e ritirato il ponte, ho messo anche i caimani nel fossato. E non mi chiedo dell'amore... non posso e forse non voglio interrogarmi su questo. Non so se sia vero che quando si ama non si tradisce, forse è vero quando si ama in un certo modo, forse non è vero, forse è vero che in QUEL momento non si ama... ma sono speculazioni inutili: quello che vedo adesso è un uomo innamorato di me al quale *IO non riesco più ad aprirmi con trasporto e naturalezza, con questo devo fare i conti. Forse ho smesso di amarlo io, adesso, forse è solo paura di rendermi di nuovo vulnerabile ad una persona che mi ha ferito profondamente.* E' difficile, hai ragione, fare chiarezza dopo tanti anni e con tante cose in comune. Ho deciso di aspettare e stare a guardare: se è ancora amore, diventerà evidente la prima volta che lo metteremo alla prova.





Diletta ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo post!
> Sì, occorre tanta fatica per superare questa contraddizione.
> Anch'io, come tradito'77, ho bisogno di comprendere, di far miei altri concetti che possano in qualche modo adattarsi al mondo che mi si è aperto davanti e che sto cercando di accettare, senza però obbligarmi per nessun motivo a farlo.
> E' un tentativo, direi anche coraggioso, di conciliare due forme mentali distanti tra loro, ma per fare questo ho avuto  la necessità di trovarli questi concetti per poi vedere se potevano fare al caso mio, se potevano essermi di aiuto.
> ...



Tradito77  ha almeno un quotidiano positivo, anzi: secondo me fantastico, nonostante tutto.
 Forse è arrivato a questo dopo anni di tormento.
Forse è stato possibile grazie al fatto che si è trattato "solo" di una scappatella, come anche egli stesso afferma, che non ha incrinato profondamente il rapporto.
Forse sono stati semplicemente molto bravi entrambi...

io non so se me la cavo...


----------



## ferita (14 Luglio 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Tradito77  ha almeno un quotidiano positivo, anzi: secondo me fantastico, nonostante tutto.
> Forse è arrivato a questo dopo anni di tormento.
> Forse è stato possibile grazie al fatto che si è trattato "solo" di una scappatella, come anche egli stesso afferma, che non ha incrinato profondamente il rapporto.
> Forse sono stati semplicemente molto bravi entrambi...
> ...


Io sono arrivata alla conclusione che è meglio lasciarsi subito, cioè non appena si scopre il tradimento...
Passare anni ed anni ad espiare una colpa che non abbiamo, cercare di riprendersi e poi ricadere, soffrire e farsi continui esami di coscienza, amare ed odiare contemporaneamente, sprecare tempo a chiedersi se tradisce ancora o no, seguire un percorso psicologico che può durare una vita con alti e bassi continui, sapere che un amore lacerato non si recupera più se non in modo artefatto e innaturale...bè, io sto ancora con lui, ma credo che era (o è) meglio separarsi, se si fa subito almeno non si sprecano anni di vita.
Oggi la penso così.
Ma come dicevo prima vivo in contini cambiamenti d'umore, quindi è possibile che domani rispondo ad un altro post in modo diametralmente opposto.
Ormai mi sento pazza :smile: e forse se lo lascio adesso peggioro pure, per questo è meglio farlo subito.


----------



## Zeeva (14 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io sono arrivata alla conclusione che è meglio lasciarsi subito, cioè non appena si scopre il tradimento...
> Passare anni ed anni ad espiare una colpa che non abbiamo, cercare di riprendersi e poi ricadere, soffrire e farsi continui esami di coscienza, amare ed odiare contemporaneamente, sprecare tempo a chiedersi se tradisce ancora o no, seguire un percorso psicologico che può durare una vita con alti e bassi continui, sapere che un amore lacerato non si recupera più se non in modo artefatto e innaturale...bè, io sto ancora con lui, ma credo che era (o è) meglio separarsi, se si fa subito almeno non si sprecano anni di vita.
> Oggi la penso così.
> Ma come dicevo prima vivo in contini cambiamenti d'umore, quindi è possibile che domani rispondo ad un altro post in modo diametralmente opposto.
> Ormai mi sento pazza :smile: e forse se lo lascio adesso peggioro pure, per questo è meglio farlo subito.



forse hai ragione tu... tuttavia, anch'io, come te, vivo sbalzi d'umore pazzeschi....
Più passa il tempo e più mi accorgo che le ferite sono profonde.
...nel mio caso, forse, non si tratta solo di dire <meglio lasciarsi subito, non appena si scopre il tradimento>:
spesso mi dico che non avrei nemmeno dovuto iniziarla, la storia con lui!
...ma sono ancora qui. Credo non per molto.
Anche con il mio ex marito sono passati anni, in cui ho provato in tutti i modi a cercare di far funzionare il rapporto, a cercare di riconsiderarlo sotto diversi aspetti... (lì però i problemi non riguardavano un tradimento)...prima di arrivare a prendere atto che non c'era più modo e quindi a dire basta.
Forse sono fatta così: ho bisogno di avere (da me) la sicurezza totale che è finita al 100%, non al 95 o al 99%!!
Come ho detto prima, più passa il tempo e più mi accorgo che le ferite sono profonde... sono passati "solo" 9 mesi, ma quanto è successo lo scorso Ottobre è stata solo la quadratura di un cerchio, che già da parecchio tempo mi aveva avvelenato l'esistenza. Sono passata attraverso varie fasi: adesso credo di essere molto vicina al capolinea.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Luglio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> Si puó sbagliare, erranti nel tumulto noi siam. Si puó tradire anche se si ama. Del resto *si puó anche uccidere chi si ama*. Quindi lei ha sbagliato, lo ha ammesso, é pentita. Tu peró non l'hai ancora perdonata del tutto, ma se stai con lei significa che la ami, e viceversa. Non conta dirsi ti amo. Non riesci a dirlo perché ti rievoca il tradimento. Trova una parola nuova... quel "ti amo" non esiste piú nel vostro rapporto, fa parte del prima. Ora vivete un nuovo tipo di amore, diverso, non meglio o peggio, probabilmente piú concreto.
> 
> S*B


Bene adesso, si può uccidere anche chi si ama....
Quindi secondo te è amore quello????

Scusate io mi arrendo, non lo capisco questo amore!


----------



## ZoDyAkO (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Bene adesso, si può uccidere anche chi si ama....
> Quindi secondo te è amore quello????
> 
> Scusate io mi arrendo, non lo capisco questo amore!


Si puó non nel senso che é lecito uccidere per amore. Succede peró. Quindi non so se valga il motto "chi ti ama non ti tradisce". 
L' amore é un sentimento molto egoistico, si puó trasformare in odio quando viene tradito. Chi ti ama, non ama te, ama se stesso attraverso di te, si specchia in te. Se lo specchio si rompe o non trasmette improvvisamente piú l'immagine che amavamo, l'amore diventa odio, o nel migliore dei casi disinteresse.


S*B


----------



## Zeeva (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Bene adesso, si può uccidere anche chi si ama....
> Quindi secondo te è amore quello????
> 
> Scusate io mi arrendo, non lo capisco questo amore!



credo dipenda dal cosa si intenda per amore.
Per il concetto che IO ho di amore, non rientra nè il tradimento, nè, tantomeno, l'omicidio...
tuttavia sono disposta ad accettare che per ALTRI, invece, rientri benissimo.
L'omicidio è un reato. Anche il tradimento, una volta.
E' indubbio che siano certe azioni siano considerate riprovevoli, tuttavia QUALCUNO non sa amare diversamente.
Per qualcuno la gelosia, la possessività sono indice di amore, che una persona tiene ad un altra.
Per qualcun altro è solo egoismo, quand'anche non segno di problemi psicologici.
credo che tutta la faccenda stia per la coppia, nel condividere, o meno, un determinato concetto.
Lo stesso vale per il sesso.
Se alla coppia Tizio+Caia va benissimo avere rapporti 1 volta all'anno....bon: cosa condivisa, tutti contenti, nessun problema.
Se, invece, Tizio subisce l'atteggiamento di Caia (o viceversa), allora non va più bene e la coppia ha un problema.

La domanda da porsi, credo, sia non tanto ciò che sia giusto o sbagliato in senso generale, ma ciò che è PER SE STESSI: 
A ME, una persona che si comporta, agisce, vive così...va bene, oppure no?

(ovvio, che la persona uccisa dal partner per eccesso di gelosia, non credo sia tanto d'accordo...ma credo -spero- sia chiaro ciò che intendevo dire.)


----------



## stellina (14 Luglio 2012)

ho letto tutto...
amare dopo il tradimento...c'è sicuro affetto, ormai vedi il tuo coniuge senza veli e se decidi di restare è una grande pena. mancano i gesti dell'amore ci sono quelli dell'affetto ma non sono gli stessi. avrei dovuto andarmene quando ero nella fase dell'odio, lì avrei avuto il coraggio per andare...ma sono rimasta ed oggi in una coppia dove i silenzi e i dialoghi sono freddini non sto bene ma è passata la rabbia e non riesco ad andare. resto come so fare come riesco e non mi attacco alle parole sarebbero forzate, guardo i gesti e i fatti. mi sono indurita.

la riflessione che voglio condividere però con voi è che rimanere se non si ama ma c'è del profondo affetto ti porta a ricalibrare il concetto di amore. se incontri qualcuno e magari ti piace, ci stai bene e tutto, non riesci a dirgli quel ti amo perchè per te ormai l'amore non esiste più, esiste l'affetto, la relazione affettiva ma amore per te ormai è fuori discussione...impossibile...che ne pensate? non è che non le vuoi bene ma rimani distaccato...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Questa chiave di lettura è interessante.
> Penso anch'io che non lo dirò più...



MI hai fatto ricordare alcune cose del passato.

Quando seppi del tradimento, come a tutti (credo,) il mio cervello partì per un universo immenso, ma riuscivo a prendere delle decisioni giuste (almeno credo.)   L'erezione era qualcosa di insostenibile, cioè la concentrazione di averla era davvero troppo, e pensai ora compro il viagra, e nel mentre lo pensavo mi dicevo no! se prendo il viagra entro in un meccanismo dove uscirne sarà difficile. 

Lei mi diceva ti amo, e lo diceva spesso, ed ogni volta che lo diceva io morivo dentro! ma anche la rispondevo ti amo, certo non così spesso come lo diceva lei, insomma nella mia devastazione sapevo o credevo che dovevo sbloccarmi e per sbloccarmi dovevo farlo subito e con le mie forze.
Non è mai troppo tardi tradito77, provaci.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2012)

*Vorrei domandarti una cosa.*

Mi dici dopo quanto tempo hai smesso di piangere, e se ci sei riuscito le motivazioni. 
Domando questo perchè dopo un certo periodo in me è scattato qualcosa, qualcosa che non mi ha più permesso di piangere e quindi sfogarmi, è stato atroce non riuscire più a non aver questo tipo di sfogo.

Se mi rispondi e lo fai dopo le 13, mi rispondi anche in MP Perchè dopo le 13 sarò in ferie!!! e leggero la risposta tra due settimane.

Grazie


----------



## ZoDyAkO (14 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto...
> amare dopo il tradimento...c'è sicuro affetto, ormai vedi il tuo coniuge senza veli e se decidi di restare è una grande pena. mancano i gesti dell'amore ci sono quelli dell'affetto ma non sono gli stessi. avrei dovuto andarmene quando ero nella fase dell'odio, lì avrei avuto il coraggio per andare...ma sono rimasta ed oggi in una coppia dove i silenzi e i dialoghi sono freddini non sto bene ma è passata la rabbia e non riesco ad andare. resto come so fare come riesco e non mi attacco alle parole sarebbero forzate, guardo i gesti e i fatti. mi sono indurita.
> 
> la riflessione che voglio condividere però con voi è che rimanere se non si ama ma c'è del profondo affetto ti porta a ricalibrare il concetto di amore. se incontri qualcuno e magari ti piace, ci stai bene e tutto, non riesci a dirgli quel ti amo perchè per te ormai l'amore non esiste più, esiste l'affetto, la relazione affettiva ma amore per te ormai è fuori discussione...impossibile...che ne pensate? non è che non le vuoi bene ma rimani distaccato...


Non riuscire a perdonare il tradimento, non é paragonabile al tradimento stesso? Non denota comunque una assenza di maturità e senso di responsabilità? Non denota comunque una carenza enorme nel proprio sentimento? Se non sappiamo perdonare gli sbagli del nostro partner, possiamo dire di amarlo? Ai figli perdoniamo tutto, non li abbandoniamo mai, l'espressione massima dell'amore. Il partner a che livello sta?

Se il partner ti ha tradito non troverai mai piú in lui la fiducia che vi riponevi prima. Se conosci altri partner dopo il tradimento sarai piú attento, disilluso, e preparato ad un eventuale tradimento, ma non é detto che sia una cosa negativa. Fa parte del crescere.

S*B


----------



## JON (14 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> la riflessione che voglio condividere però con voi è che rimanere se non si ama ma c'è del profondo affetto ti porta a ricalibrare il concetto di amore. se incontri qualcuno e magari ti piace, ci stai bene e tutto, non riesci a dirgli quel ti amo perchè per te ormai l'amore non esiste più, esiste l'affetto, la relazione affettiva ma amore per te ormai è fuori discussione...impossibile...che ne pensate? non è che non le vuoi bene ma rimani distaccato...


Ed è una riflessione più che giusta.

Potrebbe anche essere che non si abbandoni del tutto l'idea di amore totalizzante. Magari lo si fa in quel momento e in quel rapporto, mentre non è detto che non si possano riprovare gli antichi sentimenti per una persona diversa. Ma questo può dirlo solo chi ha vissuto una esperienza simile a Tradito77. Personalmente sono portato a credere che il ritorno ad un amore "ingenuo" sia impossibile e, sempre a mio parere, penso anche che sia giusto cosi. In fondo non è strano che spesso i traditi affermino che mai tornerebbero indietro, si diviene melanconici. In uno stato danimo di felice tristezza conflitti e contraddizioni suscitano reazioni più o meno vistose.

L'urlo di Tradito77, ad esempio, è un silenzio in realtà, più razionale di quanto si creda perchè, forse, rappresenta il giusto compromesso tra la vecchia fede e la nuova in un contesto che sostanzialmente resta invariato. Lui ha scelto di rimanere in quel rapporto e quindi deve credervi ugualmente. Purtroppo questi conflitti sono solo suoi, ha avuto la "malaugurata sfortuna" di essere infettato da un virus per il quale svilupperà i suoi anticorpi. Il "non detto" non è altro che la cicatrice di una elaborazione forzata. Per me, imho, è del tutto normale e nel suo caso è una fase di adattamento.

Quello che forse non sa è che questo suo stato d'animo potrebbe evolversi negativamente. Proprio per questo, però, dicevo che i suoi lati positivi erano la sua pacatezza, il suo senso di stabilità e il fatto di non avere grilli per la testa. Probabilmente loro ce la farnno nel migliore dei modi.

Comunque sia Stellina, è se, invece che distaccato, si trattasse di un amore più maturo?


----------



## tradito77 (15 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tradito ma ascolta na roba...
> 
> Lei ti fa la pecola perchè non le dici più ti amo?
> 
> ...


Lei non chiede nulla (ma lei me lo dice).
Io verrei dirlo ma... non ci riesco.
Per il resto tutto bene. Son giovane e ne ho da vedere, ma che OO... (non a te, Conte, così in generale :carneval


----------



## tradito77 (15 Luglio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> Si puó sbagliare, erranti nel tumulto noi siam. Si puó tradire anche se si ama. Del resto si puó anche uccidere chi si ama. Quindi lei ha sbagliato, lo ha ammesso, é pentita. Tu peró non l'hai ancora perdonata del tutto, ma se stai con lei significa che la ami, e viceversa. Non conta dirsi ti amo. Non riesci a dirlo perché ti rievoca il tradimento. Trova una parola nuova... quel "ti amo" non esiste piú nel vostro rapporto, fa parte del prima. Ora vivete un nuovo tipo di amore, diverso, non meglio o peggio, probabilmente piú concreto.
> 
> S*B


Grazie.

La nuova parola potrebbe essere: "fancuore"?

Scusate, oggi sono in vena di ilarità...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Dimmi solo se tra i vari tipi di amore che dici tu c'è n'è uno che prevede di fare del male alla persona che ami. Per me no.



Nessun tipo di amore lo prevede.






(ok, il sadomaso, non potevo farne a meno, scusami)





Riparto. Chi ama non vuole fare il male dell'altro.
Ma a te, non è MAI capitato di fare soffrire una persona a cui vuoi bene, con una frase buttata là, per leggerezza, per fretta, per un attimo di rabbia?
Mai capitato che so, di fregartene per una volta di una cosa che per qualcuno -lei, un amico, un parente- era importante?
Non serve che io faccia altri esempi, penso che tu abbia capito il genere.

Chiedi in giro se vuoi. Chiedi alle persone a cui vuoi bene se hanno mai provato dolore, per quanto piccolo e passeggero, a causa tua.
Volevi far loro del male? O l'hai fatto, appunto, per leggerezza, un egoismo passeggero, una noncuranza.

Non sto paragonando il tradimento a questi "peccati veniali".

Spero però che tu possa capire che tua moglie non ha desiderato il tuo male. Anche se te l'ha fatto.


----------



## tradito77 (15 Luglio 2012)

marea ha detto:


> Toglila quella macchia. Da quello che scrivi, ce la puoi fare tranquillamente.
> Anzi, se dai meno voce all'orgoglio, alla paura, quella macchia non c'è già più.
> 
> La penso come te sul tradimento, quando si ama non si tradisce, si rispetta, si protegge.
> ...


Grazie. E' tutto chiaro, ma è dura toglierla quella macchia. Penso che non ci riuscirò mai.
Qualcuno ha detto che un tradito soffre in proporzione all'amore che aveva per lei/lui: beh, per me è tutto.


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie. E' tutto chiaro, ma è dura toglierla quella macchia. Penso che non ci riuscirò mai.
> Qualcuno ha detto che un tradito soffre in proporzione all'amore che aveva per lei/lui: beh, per me è tutto.


O un tradito soffre in proporzione all'amore che ha per se stesso?
O in proporzione alla dipendenza che ha dall'altro?
Boh.... faccio fatica a vedere l'amore nel troppo amore... ma forse e' un problema mio personale. 
Il troppo amore soffoca.


----------



## bah (15 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie. E' tutto chiaro, ma è dura toglierla quella macchia. Penso che non ci riuscirò mai.
> Qualcuno ha detto che un tradito soffre in proporzione all'amore che aveva per lei/lui: beh, per me è tutto.


e dovrebbe essere una consolazione o una giustificazione?

come quando si dice che più si è gelosi più si ama.
ma quando mai!
si può chiamare orgoglio, possesso, egoismo, paura, vanità... se non vogliamo essere miopi.
e, in ogni caso, anche una virtù portata all'eccesso diventa un limite pericolosissimo.

"il sole è nuovo ogni giorno, che tutto ricominci!"


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OT Ciao Tes, ci chiedevamo di te proprio ieri... tutto bene??? fine OT


ciao eccomi! bazzico meno. in certi momenti c'è un fiorire di thread irritanti che invece di darmi energia me la levano.
per questo a volte sorvolo, a volte mi poso come adesso 




Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Hai tutta la mia stima.


grazie 



Simy ha detto:


> concordo!
> :up::up:
> 
> bentornata Tes! dov'eri finita?


eheheh cercherò di essere più presente 



Sole ha detto:


> Bentornata


grazie :mrgreen:




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'importante è che non sia una rinuncia, una mutilazione dell'animo.


è per forza una mutilazione dell'anima, non poter dire ti amo è un'immensa sofferenza



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace non avrò più cuore per le tradite.
> Ma solo per loro i traditi.


ma ci rendiamo conto?  prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> La nuova parola potrebbe essere: "fancuore"?
> 
> Scusate, oggi sono in vena di ilarità...


_Fancuore _mi piace tantissimo!
Sono tentata di aggiungerlo in firma...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Lei non chiede nulla (ma lei me lo dice).
> Io verrei dirlo ma... non ci riesco.
> Per il resto tutto bene. Son giovane e ne ho da vedere, ma che OO... (non a te, Conte, così in generale :carneval


Forza tradito!
Però ho pensato all'ultimo ti amo che ho ricevuto da mia moglie...
Per sms...
Qualche giorno dopo che era all'ospedale...
Nella mia testa si è tradotto...ehi stronzo non lasciarmi da sola in questo guaio eh?

Infatti le risposi...paura eh?

Non riesci a dirlo...perchè non riesce ad avere quel significato speciale no?

Ma comunque ricorda tradito!
Il grande dogma di noi maschi!

Coadura maipaura!


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forza tradito!
> Però ho pensato all'ultimo ti amo che ho ricevuto da mia moglie...
> Per sms...
> Qualche giorno dopo che era all'ospedale...
> ...


ellamadonna 


mi fai venire in mente una vignetta di 299+1, una parodia di 300 disegnata da leo ortolani, l'autore di rat-man:

"Spartani. Uomini forti. Donne forti. A Sparta, quando una donna incinta sale sull'autobus, la fanno guidare"


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ellamadonna
> 
> 
> mi fai venire in mente una vignetta di 299+1, una parodia di 300 disegnata da leo ortolani, l'autore di rat-man:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ellamadonna
> 
> 
> mi fai venire in mente una vignetta di 299+1, una parodia di 300 disegnata da leo ortolani, l'autore di rat-man:
> ...



HAHAHAHHA!!!

Me l ricordo 

Il comandante "Uomini! Cosa dobbiamo fare con questo esercito di stranieri che premono alle nostre porte?!?!?"

"Aiutarli a casa loro?"


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

"Il dio Nanos, protettore delle stampanti a getto d'inchiostro" :rotfl:


ora svacchiamo il thread


----------



## stellina (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ed è una riflessione più che giusta.
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere che non si abbandoni del tutto l'idea di amore totalizzante. Magari lo si fa in quel momento e in quel rapporto, mentre non è detto che non si possano riprovare gli antichi sentimenti per una persona diversa. Ma questo può dirlo solo chi ha vissuto una esperienza simile a Tradito77. *Personalmente sono portato a credere che il ritorno ad un amore "ingenuo" sia impossibile e, sempre a mio parere, penso anche che sia giusto cosi. In fondo non è strano che spesso i traditi affermino che mai tornerebbero indietro, si diviene melanconici. In uno stato danimo di felice tristezza conflitti e contraddizioni suscitano reazioni più o meno vistose.*
> 
> ...


concordo con il neretto anche perchè l'esperienza vissuta (e che esperienza) ha cambiato molto colei-colui che l'ha vissuto. per uscire dalla tempesta la persona è cambiata, ha spostato paletti e limiti...
per quanto riguarda non so se si tratterà di amore più maturo o di affetto misto a quella dose di disinteresse verso l'altro-a. sicuramente il dolore provato avrà indurito l'anima e visto che nessuno vuole consapevolmente stare male cercherà di schermarsi al dolore: chi decide che mai altra persona la toccherà, chi invece decide che magari forse un amante..,chi si chiude a riccio e mostra una persona dura quando invece sotto sotto c'è un anima dolce e tenera, c'è chi smette di piangere con gli occhi e si mette un bel sorriso ma piange in silenzio nel cuore, c'è chi decide che non vale la pena più amare e decide di accantonare l'argomento, c'è chi si frena per paura di rovinare tutte le fatiche fatte per ottenere quell'equilibrio...insomma non so se si tratti di amore distaccato, di amore maturo ma sicuro di una fottu...ta paura di amare! per un lungo periodo ci si è costretti ad un self control innaturale, difficle poi dire vabbè ora smetto e mi lascio fluire sia con il coniuge che con l'amante!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ellamadonna
> 
> 
> mi fai venire in mente una vignetta di 299+1, una parodia di 300 disegnata da leo ortolani, l'autore di rat-man:
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ellamadonna
> 
> 
> mi fai venire in mente una vignetta di 299+1, una parodia di 300 disegnata da leo ortolani, l'autore di rat-man:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (17 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Dico che siamo in due.

Io dò molto valore a certe parole e non so da quando non glie lo dico più. Fortuna vuole che lei non sia proprio una romantica e non ci ha nemmeno fatto caso a quanto pare.

E comunque ti quoto: in amore non c'è posto per il tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ellamadonna
> 
> 
> mi fai venire in mente una vignetta di 299+1, una parodia di 300 disegnata da leo ortolani, l'autore di rat-man:
> ...


Donna.
Satis est.
Tutto è compiuto.
Il mio viaggio è finito.
Ora vado in pensione e non farò più mattane.
Ma resterò una fonte fedelissima per i traditi.
Stanco e deluso di capire le donne....
Prima di fulminarmi il cervello cerco di capire me stesso...

Per ogni tradito
Sarò una fonte inesauribile di esperienza...
Perchè almeno io so nel campo cosa dicono realmente le donne in certi frangenti...
E potrò aiutare i traditi a sfuggire le insidie delle donne autogiustificanti e autoassolventi...

Lesson One
Tua moglie ti ha tradito?
Fidati non è mai colpa tua! Ma solo SUA.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> concordo con il neretto anche perchè l'esperienza vissuta (e che esperienza) ha cambiato molto colei-colui che l'ha vissuto. per uscire dalla tempesta la persona è cambiata, ha spostato paletti e limiti...
> per quanto riguarda non so se si tratterà di amore più maturo o di affetto misto a quella dose di disinteresse verso l'altro-a. sicuramente il dolore provato avrà indurito l'anima e visto che nessuno vuole consapevolmente stare male cercherà di schermarsi al dolore: chi decide che mai altra persona la toccherà, chi invece decide che magari forse un amante..,chi si chiude a riccio e mostra una persona dura quando invece sotto sotto c'è un anima dolce e tenera, c'è chi smette di piangere con gli occhi e si mette un bel sorriso ma piange in silenzio nel cuore, c'è chi decide che non vale la pena più amare e decide di accantonare l'argomento, c'è chi si frena per paura di rovinare tutte le fatiche fatte per ottenere quell'equilibrio...insomma non so se si tratti di amore distaccato, di amore maturo ma sicuro di una fottu...ta paura di amare! per un lungo periodo ci si è costretti ad un self control innaturale, difficle poi dire vabbè ora smetto e mi lascio fluire sia con il coniuge che con l'amante!


Tutto vero. Ma c'è poco da fare, per forza di cose quell'amore è destinato a mutare senza possibilità di riportarlo com'era.

Mi è piaciuto molto l'elenco di casistiche da "convalescenza", non so se sia necessario aggiungerne altre. Rappresentano però un solo lato della medaglia, dato che scaturiscono per lo più da situazioni dove si è scelto di proseguire un cammino che, dall'altro lato della stessa medaglia, mostra ancora dei validi motivi di essere percorso.

L'unica altenativa è un reset totale, ovvero la separazione che può dare la possibilità di rivivere emozioni altrimenti compromesse.
Forse a volte si rinuncia a quelle emozioni in favore di sentimenti più concreti e ampi del solo "amore".


----------



## stellina (18 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Ma c'è poco da fare, per forza di cose quell'amore è destinato a mutare senza possibilità di riportarlo com'era.
> 
> Mi è piaciuto molto l'elenco di casistiche da "convalescenza", non so se sia necessario aggiungerne altre. Rappresentano però un solo lato della medaglia, dato che scaturiscono per lo più da situazioni dove si è scelto di proseguire un cammino che, dall'altro lato della stessa medaglia, mostra ancora dei validi motivi di essere percorso.
> 
> ...


 mi chiarisci quali sarebbero per te questi sentimenti più concreti ed ampi....non ho capito


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


...sei semplicemente deluso...
la delusione è profonda... tocca l'anima..
questa sensazione io credo non ti abbandonera mai.. anche per me è cosi.
anche se tutti gli stronzi di traditori qui dentro non capiranno mai...
..leggi le loro motivazioni.. e capirai quanta superficialità c'è.
... adulazione, brivido del nuovo, emozioni spente... solo tanto narcisismo..
il risultato, qualcuno soffre, e ci può stare.. solo sei tu.. proprio la persona più vicina a me...
e allora giustificazioni, sminuire, gettare colpe...

mi soprendi... anche perchè non più di qualche mese avanti, ci hai salutato, chiaro della tua "guarigione"...
allora è veramente difficile...
"non riuscire a dire più ti amo" è cosa gravissima, neanche per l'altro ma per noi stessi, non trovi?

io credo che i progetti, le idee, le emozioni che comunque condividi con lei... siano ancora amore...
o comunque tutta la voglia di provarlo l'amore...
solo che è tutto ingabbiato, macchiato... 
forse troppo si chiede all'altro?


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sei semplicemente deluso...
> la delusione è profonda... tocca l'anima..
> questa sensazione io credo non ti abbandonera mai.. anche per me è cosi.
> anche se tutti gli stronzi di traditori qui dentro non capiranno mai...
> ...


Ciò che provo io è... vorrei ma non riesco. Mi sento un blocco dentro... ma non solo verso mia moglie, verso l'amore in generale. E' strano da descrivere.


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciò che provo io è... vorrei ma non riesco. Mi sento un blocco dentro... ma non solo verso mia moglie, verso l'amore in generale. E' strano da descrivere.


Kid, cazzo... come ti capisco... veramente, vorrei abbracciarti,
nell'assurda idea di stare meglio.


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Kid, cazzo... come ti capisco... veramente, vorrei abbracciarti,
> nell'assurda idea di stare meglio.


Non so nemmeno quanti anni sono passati... si è cronicizzata la cosa. Costa tanto farsi lobotomizzare?


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Non riuscire a perdonare il tradimento, non é paragonabile al tradimento stesso? Non denota comunque una assenza di maturità e senso di responsabilità? Non denota comunque una carenza enorme nel proprio sentimento? Se non sappiamo perdonare gli sbagli del nostro partner, possiamo dire di amarlo? Ai figli perdoniamo tutto, non li abbandoniamo mai, l'espressione massima dell'amore. Il partner a che livello sta?
> 
> Se il partner ti ha tradito non troverai mai piú in lui la fiducia che vi riponevi prima. Se conosci altri partner dopo il tradimento sarai piú attento, disilluso, e preparato ad un eventuale tradimento, ma non é detto che sia una cosa negativa. Fa parte del crescere.
> 
> S*B


A parte che l'amore filiale non ha niente di paragonabile con quello che puoi provare per un "estraneo" perche' tale e' in effetti il partner, ma quello che in effetti mi da' piu' sui nervi e' la necessita' che per crescere o per sentirsi migliori, bisogna prendere le inkulate dai partners...

ahahahahah

non perdono allora sono stronzo come chi mi ha tradito....

m'hanno inkulato, allora sono migliore perche' adesso il melone lo scegliero' mejo e non pijo cosi' piu' fregature...

spettacolare...ahahahaha


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno quanti anni sono passati... si è cronicizzata la cosa. Costa tanto farsi lobotomizzare?


10 euro + 1 pacchetto di merit te la faccio io


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno quanti anni sono passati... si è cronicizzata la cosa. Costa tanto farsi lobotomizzare?


scemo!

ciao kidduzzo


----------



## Kid (18 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 10 euro + 1 pacchetto di merit te la faccio io


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno quanti anni sono passati... si è cronicizzata la cosa. Costa tanto farsi lobotomizzare?


E' come il nodo di Gordio... bisogna tagliarlo, altrimenti non si scioglie. Ma se lo tagli... poi non hai più la corda. Se butti quella paura e quel rancore che ti paralizzano, sei di nuovo esposto alla sofferenza; se non lo fai, sei paralizzato in un dolore sordo. Forse vale la pena di fare una scelta, prima o poi. Il nodo non si scioglierà da solo, il dolore non passerà se non cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' come il nodo di Gordio... bisogna tagliarlo, altrimenti non si scioglie. Ma se lo tagli... poi non hai più la corda. Se butti quella paura e quel rancore che ti paralizzano, sei di nuovo esposto alla sofferenza; se non lo fai, sei paralizzato in un dolore sordo. Forse vale la pena di fare una scelta, prima o poi. Il nodo non si scioglierà da solo, il dolore non passerà se non cambia qualcosa.



... c'è stermy che ci ricorda il bel pompino... quando bacia la moglie...

sei paralizzato... perchè c'è un mondo dietro.
devi confrontarti con secoli di allusioni e metafore.

... o accetti la nuova realtà.. sei un cornuto.. e poi elabora come ti pare..
oppure continui a farti paranoie... 

sei, sei stato tu, quando morirai il "padrone" spirituale della tua vita?

come cazzo ho vissuto, io?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... c'è stermy che ci ricorda il bel pompino... quando bacia la moglie...
> 
> sei paralizzato... perchè c'è un mondo dietro.
> devi confrontarti con secoli di allusioni e metafore.
> ...


bon. Si arriva ad un punto che, o ci si lascia tutto alle spalle, o ci si lascia alle spalle la possibilità di essere felici, no? O con quella persona, o da soli. Ma basta cilicio, no? Io sto cercando di capire solo quello. Eccheccosè, non ho mica 15 vite io, ne ho una sola: dato che ho la fortuna di non essere paralizzata fisicamente, non voglio esserlo emozionalmente. E scelgo io, quindi sono io la padrona della mia vita.


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bon. Si arriva ad un punto che, o ci si lascia tutto alle spalle, o ci si lascia alle spalle la possibilità di essere felici, no? O con quella persona, o da soli. Ma basta cilicio, no? Io sto cercando di capire solo quello. Eccheccosè, non ho mica 15 vite io, ne ho una sola: dato che ho la fortuna di non essere paralizzata fisicamente, non voglio esserlo emozionalmente. E scelgo io, quindi sono io la padrona della mia vita.


...appunto Sbri, o ti lasci il pompino alle spalle.. e tutto quello che riesci ad immaginare,
o vivi nella paranoia.
... però lasciarsi tutto alle spalle, quando sei un minimo intelligente e ritieni di esserlo è molto difficile.
non si controllano i pensieri, le emozioni, i ricordi.
non cerco io i pensieri, vengono da soli... e mai ho dato un limite al mio pensiero...
perchè dovrei adesso?
devi fare un atto razionale per non ricordare... e io voglio essere libero di ricordare.
bisognerebbe imparare a ricordare senza dolore...
appunto dimenticando...
se dimentichi sei diverso... ma non sei più tu...
questo è impossibile, io ricordo ancora la mia prima comunione!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto Sbri, o ti lasci il pompino alle spalle.. e tutto quello che riesci ad immaginare,
> o vivi nella paranoia.
> ... però lasciarsi tutto alle spalle, quando sei un minimo intelligente e ritieni di esserlo è molto difficile.
> non si controllano i pensieri, le emozioni, i ricordi.
> ...


No, ricordare senza dolore e dimenticare sono due cose molto diverse. Lo so perchè di tradimenti, di altro tipo ma molto gravi, ne ho subìti nella vita. E quando arrivi a ricordare senza dolore è bellissimo, senti davvero di avere vinto.
Ecco... quello che leggo nei tuoi post è che tu aggiungi immaginazione ai ricordi, perchè quello che ricordi non ti torna. Hai presente quando hai un dolore sordo e lo tormenti, come se fosse meno fastidioso il suo acutizzarsi? L'ho fatto anche io... non so quale cacchio di meccanismo perverso sia, se sia lo stesso fisico che ci permette di rilasciare più endorfine o se sia qualcosa di diverso... ma io ti vedo mitizzare il tradimento... che invece è una cosa mooolto banale. E' molto meno importante di come lo vedi tu, secondo me. Almeno, io sto arrivando a questa conclusione... e spero di arrivare presto alla soluzione del nodo.


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' come il nodo di Gordio... bisogna tagliarlo, altrimenti non si scioglie. Ma se lo tagli... poi non hai più la corda. Se butti quella paura e quel rancore che ti paralizzano, sei di nuovo esposto alla sofferenza; se non lo fai, sei paralizzato in un dolore sordo. Forse vale la pena di fare una scelta, prima o poi. Il nodo non si scioglierà da solo, il dolore non passerà se non cambia qualcosa.



:up::up::up:


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi chiarisci quali sarebbero per te questi sentimenti più concreti ed ampi....non ho capito


Io credo solo nell'evoluzione della coppia.
Benchè sia stato capace di amare passionalmente, ingenuamente fino ad arrivare a mettere me stesso all'ultimo posto, oggi so che non rifarei mai quello che ho fatto in passato nel tentativo di rivivere unicamente quelle emozioni.

Non è tanto l'alrternativa dell'amore, è piuttosto "l'immunità" all'amore. Non credo potrei tornare ad innamorarmi perdutamente, nemmeno razionalmente, dato che oggi ritengo che lo scopo dell'amore significhi principalmente costruzione e realizzazione di un progetto che per me risiede unicamente nella famiglia.

Sentimenti concreti e più ampi dell'amore non sono li a sostituire l'amore per una sorta di forzatura, sono invece il frutto di quell'amore. L'amore che muta e perde le ali. Se ieri perdere la mia partner sarebbe stato come perdere l'aria e soffocare, oggi perderla significherebbe principalmente il fallimento di un progetto che, se non avessimo portato la coppia fino al rischio di "collasso", non si sarebbe mai realizzato. In questo ambito, per me, i figli vengono al primo posto.

E solo il mio parere, ma l'amore fine a se stesso non esiste. Accettare questo concetto significa per me ampliare le possibilità della propria vita.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto Sbri, o ti lasci il pompino alle spalle.. e tutto quello che riesci ad immaginare,
> o vivi nella paranoia.
> ... però lasciarsi tutto alle spalle, quando sei un minimo intelligente e ritieni di esserlo è molto difficile.
> *non si controllano i pensieri, le emozioni, i ricordi.
> ...



Quanto è vero quello che dici!
Poche parole per dirti che io riesco ad addomesticare i pensieri che vengono da soli solo a livello razionale ed è un grosso sforzo, che poi non sempre è garantito.
I pensieri sfuggono spesso a questo controllo perché nascono liberi e vogliono fluire liberi.
E dimenticare è impossibile, ci vuole un'altra strategia.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo solo nell'evoluzione della coppia.
> Benchè sia stato capace di amare passionalmente, ingenuamente fino ad arrivare a mettere me stesso all'ultimo posto, oggi so che non rifarei mai quello che ho fatto in passato nel tentativo di rivivere unicamente quelle emozioni.
> 
> Non è tanto l'alrternativa dell'amore, è piuttosto "l'immunità" all'amore. Non credo potrei tornare ad innamorarmi perdutamente, nemmeno razionalmente, dato che oggi ritengo che lo scopo dell'amore significhi principalmente costruzione e realizzazione di un progetto che per me risiede unicamente nella famiglia.
> ...




Sono d'accordo, ma ti chiedo una tua risposta super-sincera: l'hai davvero accettato?
Io ci sono arrivata a livello razionale e dopo un percorso terapeutico, da sola probabilmente un concetto simile non sarebbe mai entrato nella mia mente, ma ancora ora fatico ad accettarlo perché stride con quella che è la mia natura.
Vorrei poterlo fare mio questo concetto più ampio di amore pensando che l'altro vive solo nel mondo ideale, ma come posso convincermi che non esiste se per me esiste?
So che può esistere perché io ne sono la prova: l'ho messo in pratica fino ad ora, so per certo di averlo realizzato senza obbligarmi a farlo, ma con tanta naturalezza.
E io non sono nessuno...


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo solo nell'evoluzione della coppia.
> Benchè sia stato capace di amare passionalmente, ingenuamente fino ad arrivare a mettere me stesso all'ultimo posto, oggi so che non rifarei mai quello che ho fatto in passato nel tentativo di rivivere unicamente quelle emozioni.
> 
> Non è tanto l'alrternativa dell'amore, è piuttosto "l'immunità" all'amore. Non credo potrei tornare ad innamorarmi perdutamente, nemmeno razionalmente, dato che oggi ritengo che lo scopo dell'amore significhi principalmente costruzione e realizzazione di un progetto che per me risiede unicamente nella famiglia.
> ...


jon scusa se mi permetto ma hai mai tradito? se sì come mai? cosa provavi per l'altra?cosa significava l'altra per te?


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> jon scusa se mi permetto ma hai mai tradito? se sì come mai? cosa provavi per l'altra?cosa significava l'altra per te?


No, non ho mai tradito. Inizialmente, per tantissimo tempo, il tradimento è stato un aspetto tanto relativo quanto inesistente da parte mia. Aleatorio, ma nemmeno tanto visto che al di fuori del mio rapporto sentivo solo bisogno di praticare i miei interessi e passioni.

Poi recentemente, diciamo, mi sono un po' perso, ma sono rimasto in carregiata. Sono reduce da un periodo durato quasi un paio di anni in cui ho rischiato di farlo, per accorgermi che tutta l'importanza che stavo dando a questo mio nuovo atteggiamento dipendeva soltanto da me e da una situazione di stress di coppia che mi ha agevolato in questa deviazione.

Ora è tutto rientrato e sono quasi tornato in pace con me stesso. Il tutto mi ha lasciato un segno, ma le altre donne assumono un peso ancora relativo nella mia esistenza. Non più aleatorio, ma consapevole.

Sono stato tradito però.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No, non ho mai tradito. Inizialmente, per tantissimo tempo, il tradimento è stato un aspetto tanto relativo quanto inesistente da parte mia. Aleatorio, ma nemmeno tanto visto che al di fuori del mio rapporto sentivo solo bisogno di praticare i miei interessi e passioni.
> 
> Poi recentemente, diciamo, mi sono un po' perso, ma sono rimasto in carregiata. Sono reduce da un periodo durato quasi un paio di anni in cui ho rischiato di farlo, per accorgermi che tutta l'importanza che stavo dando a questo mio nuovo atteggiamento dipendeva soltanto da me e da una situazione di stress di coppia che mi ha agevolato in questa deviazione.
> 
> ...


si nota ...si nota....


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No, non ho mai tradito. Inizialmente, per tantissimo tempo, il tradimento è stato un aspetto tanto relativo quanto inesistente da parte mia. Aleatorio, ma nemmeno tanto visto che al di fuori del mio rapporto sentivo solo bisogno di praticare i miei interessi e passioni.
> 
> Poi recentemente, diciamo, mi sono un po' perso, ma sono rimasto in carregiata. Sono reduce da un periodo durato quasi un paio di anni in cui ho rischiato di farlo, per accorgermi che tutta l'importanza che stavo dando a questo mio nuovo atteggiamento dipendeva soltanto da me e da una situazione di stress di coppia che mi ha agevolato in questa deviazione.
> 
> ...


 come fai a esserne certo?  tua moglie ha confessato? l'hai affrontata? ma quindi vivi da separato in casa?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> come fai a esserne certo? tua moglie ha confessato? l'hai affrontata? ma quindi vivi da separato in casa?


aveva sempre un gran mal di testa......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma ti chiedo una tua risposta super-sincera: l'hai davvero accettato?
> Io ci sono arrivata a livello razionale e dopo un percorso terapeutico, da sola probabilmente un concetto simile non sarebbe mai entrato nella mia mente, ma ancora ora fatico ad accettarlo perché stride con quella che è la mia natura.
> Vorrei poterlo fare mio questo concetto più ampio di amore pensando che l'altro vive solo nel mondo ideale, ma come posso convincermi che non esiste se per me esiste?
> So che può esistere perché io ne sono la prova: l'ho messo in pratica fino ad ora, so per certo di averlo realizzato senza obbligarmi a farlo, ma con tanta naturalezza.
> E io non sono nessuno...


E' questo il punto..."per me" tu dici.

Qualcosa che è "per te" è qualcosa che è utile a te. Anche l'amore che doni, benchè altruista e bello, è allo stesso tempo un aspetto dei tuoi bisogni. Hai bisogno di farlo, anche per te. Ma in questo caso devi ammettere che l'amore non è solo fine a se stesso.

Nel mio concetto più ampio l'altro vive nel mio mondo e non è più il mio mondo. A dire il vero Diletta non mi è costato molto accettarlo nel momento in cui si è rivelata come una dipendenza. Non è per me nemmeno un concetto limitato perchè, anche se i riferimenti sono rappresentati dal mio rapporto ufficiale, la mia esperienza si riflette sul mondo esterno e sulle altre donne.

Per me, per la mia persona, ho bisogno di idealizzare me stesso. Se tento di farlo con qualcosa o qualcun'altro so che sono destinato a fallire. Ma onestamente la cosa non mi interessa.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si nota ...si nota....


Ci mancavi pure tu qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' questo il punto..."per me" tu dici.
> 
> Qualcosa che è "per te" è qualcosa che è utile a te. Anche l'amore che doni, benchè altruista e bello, è allo stesso tempo un aspetto dei tuoi bisogni. Hai bisogno di farlo, anche per te. Ma in questo caso devi ammettere che l'amore non è solo fine a se stesso.
> 
> ...


un bel rischio anche quello.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ci mancavi pure tu qui.


ciao JON :up::up::up:


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> come fai a esserne certo?  tua moglie ha confessato? l'hai affrontata? ma quindi vivi da separato in casa?


E una storia troppo lunga. Penso di aver affrontato tutto quello che dovevo ormai. Ho una famiglia sana oggi.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ciao JON :up::up::up:


Ciao.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E una storia troppo lunga. Penso di aver affrontato tutto quello che dovevo ormai. Ho una famiglia sana oggi.


questo è ciò che conta...


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un bel rischio anche quello.


Ma è anche l'unico che mi sento di correre. Ma non è egoismo, te lo assicuro.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E una storia troppo lunga. Penso di aver affrontato tutto quello che dovevo ormai. *Ho una famiglia sana oggi*.


 cosa intendi per sana? e per quel che riguarda la coppia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è anche l'unico che mi sento di correre. Ma non è egoismo, te lo assicuro.


Non associavo affatto l'egoismo a quella dichiarazione.Penso però che idealizzando sè stessi si corra il rischio di non godere più di nulla, dovendo sempre rincorrere le proprie aspettative. E se poi dovessi deluderti? Sei solo umano pure tu...


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non associavo affatto l'egoismo a quella dichiarazione.Penso però che idealizzando sè stessi si corra il rischio di non godere più di nulla, dovendo sempre rincorrere le proprie aspettative. E se poi dovessi deluderti? Sei solo umano pure tu...


Sai sempre dove parare. Mi conosco molto bene, almeno questo. Comunque ho poche aspettative e non riguardano solo me.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> cosa intendi per sana? e per quel che riguarda la coppia?


Sana è una famiglia come la concepisci tu, quella che hai sempre voluto.
La coppia? E' sempre coppia, abbiamo superato il ventennio.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sana è una famiglia come la concepisci tu, quella che hai sempre voluto.
> La coppia? E' sempre coppia, abbiamo superato il ventennio.


bello. quindi tu ora sei felice? tua moglie è la tua compagna a tutti gli effetti? condividete tutto? o è solo la tua socia nel progetto di famiglia?


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> bello. quindi tu ora sei felice? tua moglie è la tua compagna a tutti gli effetti? condividete tutto? o è solo la tua socia nel progetto di famiglia?


Si, si...tutto "regolare", se è questo che intendi.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, si...tutto "regolare", se è questo che intendi.


 quindi mi fai capire che si può uscire dal tunnel del disamore cambiando prospettiva sull'amore, che si può essere di nuovo felici...però come sei parco con le parole!!!!


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No, non ho mai tradito. Inizialmente, per tantissimo tempo, il tradimento è stato un aspetto tanto relativo quanto inesistente da parte mia. Aleatorio, ma nemmeno tanto visto che al di fuori del mio rapporto sentivo solo bisogno di praticare i miei interessi e passioni.
> 
> *Poi recentemente, diciamo, mi sono un po' perso, ma sono rimasto in carregiata.* Sono reduce da un periodo durato quasi un paio di anni in cui ho rischiato di farlo, per accorgermi che tutta l'importanza che stavo dando a questo mio nuovo atteggiamento dipendeva soltanto da me e da una situazione di stress di coppia che mi ha agevolato in questa deviazione.
> 
> ...


 stavo rileggendo e mi ha colpito questa frase..  altre donne?


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' questo il punto..."per me" tu dici.
> 
> Qualcosa che è "per te" è qualcosa che è utile a te. Anche l'amore che doni, benchè altruista e bello, è allo stesso tempo un aspetto dei tuoi bisogni. Hai bisogno di farlo, anche per te. Ma in questo caso devi ammettere che l'amore non è solo fine a se stesso.
> 
> ...



E infatti è così che dovrebbe essere, per lo meno questo è ciò che mi ha "insegnato" il terapeuta di coppia (che comunque non è Dio).
Ma comunque tutto dipende dalla soddisfazione che ci deriva il far nostro un concetto piuttosto di un altro. 
Ma se si arriva a dover trovare qualcos'altro che ci aggrada vuol dire che è successo qualcosa di destabilizzante per cui le idee che avevamo prima non sono più efficaci perché non più valide.
Non sono più i nostri dogmi che facevano da colonne portanti per la nostra coppia.
Volevo arrivare a dire che temo una forzatura, una sorta di violenza, anche se a fin di bene per la coppia. 
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è così che dovrebbe essere, per lo meno questo è ciò che mi ha "insegnato" il terapeuta di coppia (che comunque non è Dio).
> Ma comunque tutto dipende dalla soddisfazione che ci deriva il far nostro un concetto piuttosto di un altro.
> *Ma se si arriva a dover trovare qualcos'altro che ci aggrada vuol dire che è successo qualcosa di destabilizzante per cui le idee che avevamo prima non sono più efficaci perché non più valide.
> *Non sono più i nostri dogmi che facevano da colonne portanti per la nostra coppia.
> ...


Oh, se è successo!


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quindi mi fai capire che si può uscire dal tunnel del disamore cambiando prospettiva sull'amore, che si può essere di nuovo felici...però come sei parco con le parole!!!!



Stellina, mi intrometto anch'io perché mi interessa molto il tema.
Anch'io temo il disamore e temo che non si possa recuperare, quando il sentimento è stato così devastato dalla delusione e la mortificazione che ne deriva.
E' un timore il mio, molto forte in questi giorni...


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh, se è successo!



...allora vedi che è tutta quanta una forzatura, un adattamento, e ciò che ne deriva è un rapporto snaturato, innaturale perché privato della sua spontaneità.:unhappy:


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> stavo rileggendo e mi ha colpito questa frase..  altre donne?


Si, altre donne. Intendevo che la presenza di eventuali altre donne nella mia vita non è un rischio. Ora meno di prima. Mi sento più consapevole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora vedi che è tutta quanta una forzatura, un adattamento, e ciò che ne deriva è un rapporto snaturato, innaturale perché privato della sua spontaneità.:unhappy:


Cosa significa spontaneo Diletta? se io non ho più il fiato per correre, mi viene spontaneo camminare... sono cambiate le condizioni, non ha senso rimpiangere quello che era e non potrà più essere. Con le nuove condizioni, cosa ho voglia di fare? Questa è la domanda che mi pongo. Spero solo di riuscire ad essere sincera nel rispondermi. In questo mi sta aiutando mio marito, molto, ultimamente. Abbiamo parlato ed ha effettivamente capito... ci ha messo un anno, ma ha capito. Questa cosa mi ha tolto un mattone dal cuore.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è così che dovrebbe essere, per lo meno questo è ciò che mi ha "insegnato" il terapeuta di coppia (che comunque non è Dio).
> Ma comunque tutto dipende dalla soddisfazione che ci deriva il far nostro un concetto piuttosto di un altro.
> Ma se si arriva a dover trovare qualcos'altro che ci aggrada vuol dire che è successo qualcosa di destabilizzante per cui le idee che avevamo prima non sono più efficaci perché non più valide.
> Non sono più i nostri dogmi che facevano da colonne portanti per la nostra coppia.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo. 

Non capisco però se stai parlando di te o del tuo compagno.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stellina, mi intrometto anch'io perché mi interessa molto il tema.
> Anch'io temo il disamore e temo che non si possa recuperare, quando il sentimento è stato così devastato dalla delusione e la mortificazione che ne deriva.
> E' un timore il mio, molto forte in questi giorni...


non ti intrometti...tranquilla. è solo che mi farebbe piacere che jon articolasse meglio la sua situazione, i suoi pensieri...mi interessa molto la tematica.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, altre donne. Intendevo che la presenza di eventuali altre donne nella mia vita non è un rischio. Ora meno di prima. Mi sento più consapevole.


 quindi non escludi la loro possibile presenza... ma allora questa loro presenza che significato ha in questo tuo quadro? cioè se sei felice e stabile con la famiglia e in tua moglie hai trovato la compagna...le altre donne come verrebbero inserite nella tua vita? che significato avrebbero per te? scusa se sono pressante ma sto attraversando un periodo di transizione di prospettive e sono molto interessata alla tua opinione che nel tempo si è rivelata l'opinione di un uomo realista e con i piedi ben piantati per terra.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quindi non escludi la loro possibile presenza... ma allora questa loro presenza che significato ha in questo tuo quadro? cioè se sei felice e stabile con la famiglia e in tua moglie hai trovato la compagna...le altre donne come verrebbero inserite nella tua vita? che significato avrebbero per te? scusa se sono pressante ma sto attraversando un periodo di transizione di prospettive e sono molto interessata alla tua opinione che nel tempo si è rivelata l'opinione di un uomo realista e con i piedi ben piantati per terra.


Invece sto proprio dicendo che tendenzialmente escludo la loro eventuale presenza.

Perchè scopro che la loro attrattiva su di me rischia di riempire vuoti personali che mi hanno mostrato un aspetto di me e una persona che non voglio essere. Un motivo di scelta molto potente e teso al miglioramento di me. Prima che si pensi possa essere un aspetto narcisistico, ti assicuro che è mirato alla mia serenità e quella dei miei cari.

Capisci? C'entrano poco la famiglia e mia moglie. Di certo non sarei il tipo che se avesse una relazione extra incolperebbe altri quali causa. Ma l'amore in se, per me, ha poco significato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Invece sto proprio dicendo che tendenzialmente escludo la loro eventuale presenza.
> 
> Perchè scopro che la loro attrattiva su di me rischia di riempire vuoti personali che mi hanno mostrato un aspetto di me e una persona che non voglio essere. Un motivo di scelta molto potente e teso al miglioramento di me. Prima che si pensi possa essere un aspetto narcisistico, ti assicuro che è mirato alla mia serenità e quella dei miei cari.
> 
> Capisci? C'entrano poco la famiglia e mia moglie. Di certo non sarei il tipo che se avesse una relazione extra incolperebbe altri quali causa. Ma l'amore in se, per me, ha poco significato.


Come c'entrano poco la famiglia e la moglie? C'entrano eccome, visto che parli di senerità dei tuo cari, oltre che la tua. E comunque se dici di avere dei vuoti dentro e poi scrivi che l'amore per te ha poco significato vuol dire che temi di riempirli quei vuoti, non tanto che l'amore di significato ne abbia poco o molto. Anzi, probabilmente ne ha molto, eccome. Io più che altro leggo una rigidità di fondo tipo quella di una carabiniere dopo aver prestato giuramento. Tu avrai giurato sull'altare piuttosto che in caserma, ma è la stessa cosa. Ammirevole la dedizione ad un'ideale, il perseguimento della correttezza a costo di sacrificarsi. Ammirevole davvero, se riesci a conviverci e a starci bene. Basta che poi i vuoti non finiscano per allargarsi ogni caso. Bravo, comunque.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come c'entrano poco la famiglia e la moglie? C'entrano eccome, visto che parli di senerità dei tuo cari, oltre che la tua. E comunque se dici di avere dei vuoti dentro e poi scrivi che l'amore per te ha poco significato vuol dire che temi di riempirli quei vuoti, non tanto che l'amore di significato ne abbia poco o molto. Anzi, probabilmente ne ha molto, eccome. Io più che altro leggo una rigidità di fondo tipo quella di una carabiniere dopo aver prestato giuramento. Tu avrai giurato sull'altare piuttosto che in caserma, ma è la stessa cosa. Ammirevole la dedizione ad un'ideale, il perseguimento della correttezza a costo di sacrificarsi. Ammirevole davvero, se riesci a conviverci e a starci bene. Basta che poi i vuoti non finiscano per allargarsi ogni caso. Bravo, comunque.


Grazie. Intendevo che mai accuserei la famiglia quali motivi scatenanti di un tradimento.

Joey, i lati "deboli" del tuo essere non li modificherai mai. Ma se non li conosci non li eviti. Non è il perseguimento di un ideale, è, come dici, semplicemente fare la cosa giusta.

Si parla spesso di scelte. In realtà la scelta è solo una parola se non accompagnata dalla motivazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie. Intendevo che mai accuserei la famiglia quali motivi scatenanti di un tradimento.
> 
> Joey, i lati "deboli" del tuo essere non li modificherai mai. Ma se non li conosci non li eviti. Non è il perseguimento di un ideale, è, come dici, semplicemente fare la cosa giusta.
> 
> Si parla spesso di scelte. In realtà la scelta è solo una parola se non accompagnata dalla motivazione.


Io penso che le scelte che facciamo dipendano in larga misura da un sistema di regole che ci diamo, a volte consciamente a volte meno. Quindi "fare la cosa giusta", cambia da individuo e individuo. Il giusto assoluto è come lo sbagliato assoluto: esistono concettualmente, ma noi viviamo annegati in un mare di vie di mezzo, per lo più. Quindi, se dico che "fare la cosa giusta" viene fuori da un sistema di regole, vuol dire che quel sistema di regole tende a qualcosa che è idealizzato nel nostro intimo. Ecco perchè parlo di ideale. E' un ideale perchè tu ti comporti come l'uomo che vorresti essere. Il che è magnifico, per come la vedo io. Anche se il rovescio della medaglia è poi leggere che l'amore ha poco significato che, capisci, è bruttissimo.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che le scelte che facciamo dipendano in larga misura da un sistema di regole che ci diamo, a volte consciamente a volte meno. Quindi "fare la cosa giusta", cambia da individuo e individuo. Il giusto assoluto è come lo sbagliato assoluto: esistono concettualmente, ma noi viviamo annegati in un mare di vie di mezzo, per lo più. Quindi, se dico che "fare la cosa giusta" viene fuori da un sistema di regole, vuol dire che quel sistema di regole tende a qualcosa che è idealizzato nel nostro intimo. Ecco perchè parlo di ideale. E' un ideale perchè tu ti comporti come l'uomo che vorresti essere. Il che è magnifico, per come la vedo io. Anche se il rovescio della medaglia è poi leggere che *l'amore ha poco significato che, capisci, è bruttissimo.*


:up:


----------



## Hirohito (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :up:


L'amore ti salva finchè non ti uccide. E uccide quando finisce. E finisce quando ti svegli.
Perchè l'amore è uno stato alterato.

Vorrei essere alterato tutta la vita.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Invece sto proprio dicendo che tendenzialmente escludo la loro eventuale presenza.
> 
> *Perchè scopro che la loro attrattiva su di me rischia di riempire vuoti personali *che mi hanno mostrato un aspetto di me e una persona che non voglio essere. Un motivo di scelta molto potente e teso al miglioramento di me. Prima che si pensi possa essere un aspetto narcisistico, ti assicuro che è mirato alla mia serenità e quella dei miei cari.
> 
> Capisci? C'entrano poco la famiglia e mia moglie. Di certo non sarei il tipo che se avesse una relazione extra incolperebbe altri quali causa. Ma l'amore in se, per me, ha poco significato.


 non discuto minimamente sulla tua scelta che ti dimostra forte e consapevole dei tuoi limiti e delle tue prospettive per il futuro...ma quello che proprio non capisco è come fai a dire che sei felice, che la tua famiglia è quello che volevi che fosse, che tua moglie è la tua compagna di vita e poi però le donne hanno un'attrattiva su di te...che hai dei vuoti. è una contraddizione in termini...o meglio anch'io ho dei vuoti, anch'io mi guardo intorno, ma sono ben conscia che pur rimanendo in famiglia, mio marito non è il mio compagno è un socio, un coinquilino....


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo.
> 
> Non capisco però se stai parlando di te o del tuo compagno.




Parlo di me, sono io che devo adoperarmi per adattare dei concetti, che mi erano alieni, alla mia nuova situazione di coppia, e sto mettendo in discussione quanto sia giusto o meno farlo.


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> L'amore ti salva finchè non ti uccide. E uccide quando finisce. E finisce quando ti svegli.
> Perchè l'amore è uno stato alterato.
> 
> Vorrei essere alterato tutta la vita.


:up: è secondo me proprio questo il nocciolo della questione. un tradito ha preso una mazzata tra capo e collo incredibile...è stato ucciso dal dolore, e per uscirne si è dovuto sbriciolare in mille pezzetti e ricomporsi con una nuova logica. tutto questo lavoro introspettivo, fatto di passi avanti e scivoloni clamorosi secondo me porta inevitabilmente la maggior parte delle persone a dire mai più...un po' come rossella o'hara che dice "lo giuro davanti a Dio..non soffrirò mai più la fame!"
e da lì in poi ognuno attua le scelte che maggiormente rafforzano il guscio e la corazza. il problema non è costruirsela la corazza...il problema è sapersela togliere con le persone che meritano...molti buttano via la chiave...anche io mi sono costruita la corazza ma ho custodito la chiave....


----------



## Hirohito (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :up: è secondo me proprio questo il nocciolo della questione. un tradito ha preso una mazzata tra capo e collo incredibile...è stato ucciso dal dolore, e per uscirne si è dovuto sbriciolare in mille pezzetti e ricomporsi con una nuova logica. tutto questo lavoro introspettivo, fatto di passi avanti e scivoloni clamorosi secondo me porta inevitabilmente la maggior parte delle persone a dire mai più...un po' come rossella o'hara che dice "lo giuro davanti a Dio..non soffrirò mai più la fame!"
> e da lì in poi ognuno attua le scelte che maggiormente rafforzano il guscio e la corazza. il problema non è costruirsela la corazza...il problema è sapersela togliere con le persone che meritano...molti buttano via la chiave...anche io mi sono costruita la corazza ma ho custodito la chiave....


Bel riarrangiamento. Sostanzialmente lo condivido, solo che io, per come è andata la mia vita, ho scelto di stare in mezzo al guado. 
Corazza leggera, monostrato, elastica ed infrangibile, nessuna chiave, non c'è mai bisogno di toglierla....
E mi lascio vivere così


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Bel riarrangiamento. Sostanzialmente lo condivido, solo che io, per come è andata la mia vita, ho scelto di stare in mezzo al guado.
> Corazza leggera, monostrato, elastica ed infrangibile, nessuna chiave, non c'è mai bisogno di toglierla....
> E mi lascio vivere così


 hirohito se ho capito bene sei un tradito che ha elaborato. ti pongo una domanda come stai in famiglia? con tua moglie come va? mai preso in considerazione un'altra donna? stesse domande di jon...


----------



## Hirohito (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> hirohito se ho capito bene sei un tradito che ha elaborato. ti pongo una domanda come stai in famiglia? con tua moglie come va? mai preso in considerazione un'altra donna? stesse domande di jon...


Io sono un sacco di altre cose, mille cadute mille rinascite mille vite cambiate.....raccontarle qui sarebbe da gonfiarvi i maroni.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non discuto minimamente sulla tua scelta che ti dimostra forte e consapevole dei tuoi limiti e delle tue prospettive per il futuro...ma quello che proprio non capisco è come fai a dire che sei felice, che la tua famiglia è quello che volevi che fosse, che tua moglie è la tua compagna di vita e poi però le donne hanno un'attrattiva su di te...che hai dei vuoti. è una contraddizione in termini...o meglio anch'io ho dei vuoti, anch'io mi guardo intorno, *ma sono ben conscia che pur rimanendo in famiglia, mio marito non è il mio compagno è un socio, un coinquilino....*




Da quando ho letto la tua situazione mi sono sempre chiesta come fai ad attuarla, soprattutto sul piano pratico.
Mi spiego: come vi siete organizzati con i bimbi? Vi fate vedere insieme da loro, fingendo una normalità che non c'è?
Oppure vi alternate per stare con loro, proprio come foste separati?
E durante i pasti? Tutti insieme come una vera famiglia?
A me tutto ciò appare impossibile da realizzare, forse per il pessimo controllo che esercito sulle mie emozioni...


----------



## stellina (20 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da quando ho letto la tua situazione mi sono sempre chiesta come fai ad attuarla, soprattutto sul piano pratico.
> Mi spiego: come vi siete organizzati con i bimbi? Vi fate vedere insieme da loro, fingendo una normalità che non c'è?
> Oppure vi alternate per stare con loro, proprio come foste separati?
> E durante i pasti? Tutti insieme come una vera famiglia?
> A me tutto ciò appare impossibile da realizzare, forse per il pessimo controllo che esercito sulle mie emozioni...


 organizzati è un parolone... funziona così: io ho imparato a badare a me ed alla prole da sola. sono sempre stata indipendente. lui c'è poco, pochissimo e mi sono abituata. se c'è lui bene e se non c'è bene uguale. capita che mangiamo assieme, spesso separati per via delle scelte di hobbies e di orari di lavoro...capita che usciamo insieme da soli per commissioni, o con la prole, spesso però ci alterniamo. 
ma vedi noi non siamo più una coppia ma siamo una vera famiglia...magari non quella del mulino bianco. personalmente ho messo solo un paletto: fai ciò che vuoi basta che non mi rompi i co..glioni io farò lo stesso. come la attuo con tanta pazienza, sensibilità, e animo zen....


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> organizzati è un parolone... funziona così: io ho imparato a badare a me ed alla prole da sola. sono sempre stata indipendente. lui c'è poco, pochissimo e mi sono abituata. se c'è lui bene e se non c'è bene uguale. capita che mangiamo assieme, spesso separati per via delle scelte di hobbies e di orari di lavoro...capita che usciamo insieme da soli per commissioni, o con la prole, spesso però ci alterniamo.
> ma vedi noi non siamo più una coppia ma siamo una vera famiglia...magari non quella del mulino bianco. personalmente ho messo solo un paletto: fai ciò che vuoi basta che non mi rompi i co..glioni io farò lo stesso. come la attuo con tanta pazienza, sensibilità, e animo zen....




...caspita: animo zen...al sicuro!
E i miei complimenti, per davvero!
Si sente sempre più spesso parlare di separati in casa oggigiorno e mi sono chiesta come potesse concretizzarsi nella realtà questo sistema.
Nel vostro caso il fatto che il marito ci sia poco ha aiutato e avvantaggiato.
Avete un senso della famiglia molto sviluppato, cosa che non ho io avendo privilegiato da sempre la coppia, pur avendo figli. La coppia in funzione della famiglia e di tutto il resto, e crollata questa è venuto giù tutto...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Quando è cominciato a suonare il campanellino che avvertiva qualcosa di strano, mio marito era all'estero da un paio di mesi. Mentre io mi preoccupavo per lui, per le difficoltà che inevitabilmente stava affrontando, lui, molto portato per le conoscenze virtuali, impiegava buona parte del suo tempo ad intrattenersi con "signore" su fb o altro. Tranne una di queste che ho scoperto abitare a soli sei chilometri da lui e con la quale è andato oltre il virtuale.....il marito della tizia voleva spaccare la faccia al mio (bè un'aggiustatina non ci stava tanto male).
Morale della storia, il mio consorte, sgamato, mi ha chiesto di perdonarlo e iol'ho fatto, ma a distanza di mesi e scavando dentro di me ho capito perchè.
In pratica ho sfruttato la situazione: dopo essere stato sgamato ha cominciato a programmare il mio trasferimento e quello della nostra bambina per ricongiungere la famiglia e io ho pensato che dandogli una seconda opportunità ne avrei avuta una anche io.
Se fossi rimasta dove ero, non avrei avuto chances, lui libero e felice di gestire la sua vita all'estero e io sempre da sola con nostra figlia con tutto quello che ciòcomporta.
Adesso ci siamo trasferite,io sto per iniziare un lavoro interessante e ben retribuito e così nel caso in cui lui dovesse sbroccare ancora sarò nella condizione migliore per sbattergli la porta in faccia. 
Certo non sono orgogliosissima di questi pensieri ma siccome non è la prima volta che si diverte virtualmente e in quella occasione pensavo che era stato tutto chiarito visto che così non è e che forse è un pochettino seriale, alla fine tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino........ovvero la prossima volta ci pensa prima di fare l'idiota mica so la madre io


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non discuto minimamente sulla tua scelta che ti dimostra forte e consapevole dei tuoi limiti e delle tue prospettive per il futuro...ma quello che proprio non capisco è come fai a dire che sei felice, che la tua famiglia è quello che volevi che fosse, che tua moglie è la tua compagna di vita e poi però le donne hanno un'attrattiva su di te...che hai dei vuoti. è una contraddizione in termini...o meglio anch'io ho dei vuoti, anch'io mi guardo intorno, ma sono ben conscia che pur rimanendo in famiglia, mio marito non è il mio compagno è un socio, un coinquilino....


Aspetta però. Quei vuoti, l'ho già spiegato, non sono da attribuire a mancanze nella coppia. Come ho già detto, mai incolperei la famiglia per una mia eventuale trasgressione.

Quei vuoti non sono mancanze. Sono piuttosto aspetti intimi personali dei quali ho acquisito la piena consapevolezza solo dopo anni. Il risultato è che proprio per questo non mi guardo intorno. Sono sereno. Tutto questo a prescindere dalla mia coppia.

Ma mia moglie non è solo un "socio" come nel tuo caso. E' anche la mia compagna, siamo una coppia. Non mi pare di aver detto il contrario. Ed è con lei che finirò i miei anni, secondo i miei intenti.

Tu però parlavi di felicità. Evidentemente identifichi questo stato nell'unica cosa che manca nella tua vita. Del resto sembra che cerchiamo sempre quel che non abbiamo nell'illusione che questo possa renderci felici. Ma proprio in questo senso ritenevo l'amore fine a se stesso poco significativo, perchè la mia felicità non può dipendere solo da quello. Ne da una persona in particolare.

Può sembrare una forzatura, ma di rivivere quell'amore totalizzante (che ho provato e "continuo" a provare, seppur diversamente, per la stessa persona dopo tantissimi anni) non mi interessa. So già cosa apettarmi da quello, era di questo che si parlava. Amore ingenuo. A differenza di HiroHito preferisco non essere "alterato".

Ma se mi chiedi se sono felice, ti rispondo "SI". Lo sono, ma non solo perchè ho una donna che amo.


----------



## tebina (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo solo nell'evoluzione della coppia.
> Benchè sia stato capace di amare passionalmente, ingenuamente fino ad arrivare a mettere me stesso all'ultimo posto, oggi so che non rifarei mai quello che ho fatto in passato nel tentativo di rivivere unicamente quelle emozioni.
> 
> Non è tanto l'alrternativa dell'amore, è piuttosto "l'immunità" all'amore. Non credo potrei tornare ad innamorarmi perdutamente, nemmeno razionalmente, dato che oggi ritengo che lo scopo dell'amore significhi principalmente costruzione e realizzazione di un progetto che per me risiede unicamente nella famiglia.
> ...



JON mi dai il permesso di postare questo tuo post sul mio blog?


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> JON mi dai il permesso di postare questo tuo post sul mio blog?


Certo Tebe. Spero di non rovinartelo il blog.


----------



## stellina (21 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta però. Quei vuoti, l'ho già spiegato, non sono da attribuire a mancanze nella coppia. Come ho già detto, mai incolperei la famiglia per una mia eventuale trasgressione.
> 
> Quei vuoti non sono mancanze. Sono piuttosto aspetti intimi personali dei quali ho acquisito la piena consapevolezza solo dopo anni. Il risultato è che proprio per questo non mi guardo intorno. Sono sereno. Tutto questo a prescindere dalla mia coppia.
> 
> ...


forse avrei bisogno, almeno una volta nella vita, per come ho vissuto fino ad ora, per quello che mi è capitato, di sentirmi talmente amata da poter dire va bene ora sono piena...grazie. la tua esperienza mi ha fatto molto riflettere e te ne sono grata. sono contenta per te che tu abbia un equilibrio così stabile....veramente.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Certo Tebe. Spero di non rovinartelo il blog.


 ci ho pensato sai? In effetti dopo tutte le pagine sulla fisica quantistica che ho scritto....



:mrgreen:


Grazie


----------



## tenebroso67 (21 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> .......Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. *Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. *Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> *Cosa ne pensate?*


Penso che, benche' ogni tanto si cerchi di farlo, un tradimento non si potra' mai cancellare.....
Restera' per sempre il dubbio su questa donna che pur amandoti ti ha pugnalato alle spalle.
Potrai mai fidarti di lei ?

Tra dieci o vent'anni i tuoi dubbi saranno ancora gli stessi.
Il tempo allevia il dolore, ma il dolore ha memoria lunga.....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Penso che, benche' ogni tanto si cerchi di farlo, un tradimento non si potra' mai cancellare.....
> Restera' per sempre il dubbio su questa donna che pur amandoti ti ha pugnalato alle spalle.
> Potrai mai fidarti di lei ?
> 
> ...


Meglio pensare alla belle certezze che abbiamo in casa no?
Certe certezze si meritano la nostra fiducia...
Il Conte ti attende!
Ciao amico mio!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (21 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meglio pensare alla belle certezze che abbiamo in casa no?
> Certe certezze si meritano la nostra fiducia...
> Il Conte ti attende!
> Ciao amico mio!:up::up::up::up:



Si....e' anche vero che per andare avanti bisogna dare fiducia..... se no e' inutile proseguire....

A presto !!!:up::up::up::up:

ciaooo


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Penso che, benche' ogni tanto si cerchi di farlo, un tradimento non si potra' mai cancellare.....
> Restera' per sempre il dubbio su questa donna che pur amandoti ti ha pugnalato alle spalle.
> Potrai mai fidarti di lei ?
> 
> ...




...è proprio questo che temo e di cui sono anche abbastanza certa.
Mi chiedo piuttosto se ci si faccia a vivere accanto a qualcuno di cui non ci si fida più.
Non è una contraddizione pazzesca, o piuttosto una condanna?
Ce lo dovrebbero dire coloro che sono rimasti insieme dopo anni dal fattaccio.
Ma ci saranno??


----------



## circe off (24 Luglio 2012)

anch'io non gli dico piu' ti amo....perchè non lo so se quello che provo è amore.....ma lui me lo dice sempre e vedo la sua mortificazione nel non ricevere nessuna risposta ma solo silenzio. Non so quello che gli passa per la testa....ma ora è cosi. Chissà se potrà mai piu' sentirlo dalla mia bocca, non ne ho idea....


----------



## jerry (28 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Subire il tradimento di chi ami e' devastante, la prima domanda e' Perche?  inizi a darti mille risposte e lei che ti dice non e' stato per amore e poi riversa la colpa su di te quasi a farti sentire complice del suo tradimento, trova mille attenuanti trafiggendoti ancora di piu'....ma la verita' e' una sola : chi ama non tradisce ! e allora? ha smesso di amarmi? e adesso e' pentita e mi ama di nuovo? e se non fosse venuto alla luce il tradimento allargherebbe ancora le sue gambe con l'altro? e come lo faceva lui? meglio di me? no lo facevo con lui ma pensavo a te e piangevo dentro, era solo una botta e via....,adesso, "pentita?" pretende amore che sia ancora piu' bello di prima come se io fossi un interruttore della luce, prima mi spegne e poi vuole che mi riaccenda...e continua a dirmi perdona il male che ti ho fatto, e a domandarmi : Mi ami? e io a risponderle no, qualcosa si e' rotto dentro, insiste a pretendere un amore che e' morto..I fantasmi saranno sempre presenti e le domande che le porrai non sazieranno mai la tua fame di sapere, e' la fine! Io non ho retto, l'ho tenuta con me ancora 2 mesi, ho cercato di riprovarci ma sapere che quel corpo che mi apparteneva in nome dell'amore e della fedelta' che ci eravamo giurati sia stato contaminato da uno sconosciuto mi creava disgusto e l'ho lasciata al suo destino. Questa e' la mia testimonianza.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Luglio 2012)

jerry ha detto:


> Subire il tradimento di chi ami e' devastante, la prima domanda e' Perche?  inizi a darti mille risposte e lei che ti dice non e' stato per amore e poi riversa la colpa su di te quasi a farti sentire complice del suo tradimento, trova mille attenuanti trafiggendoti ancora di piu'....ma la verita' e' una sola : chi ama non tradisce ! e allora? ha smesso di amarmi? e adesso e' pentita e mi ama di nuovo? e se non fosse venuto alla luce il tradimento allargherebbe ancora le sue gambe con l'altro? e come lo faceva lui? meglio di me? no lo facevo con lui ma pensavo a te e piangevo dentro, era solo una botta e via....,adesso, "pentita?" pretende amore che sia ancora piu' bello di prima come se io fossi un interruttore della luce, prima mi spegne e poi vuole che mi riaccenda...e continua a dirmi perdona il male che ti ho fatto, e a domandarmi : Mi ami? e io a risponderle no, qualcosa si e' rotto dentro, insiste a pretendere un amore che e' morto..I fantasmi saranno sempre presenti e le domande che le porrai non sazieranno mai la tua fame di sapere, e' la fine! Io non ho retto, l'ho tenuta con me ancora 2 mesi, ho cercato di riprovarci ma sapere che quel corpo che mi apparteneva in nome dell'amore e della fedelta' che ci eravamo giurati sia stato contaminato da uno sconosciuto mi creava disgusto e l'ho lasciata al suo destino. Questa e' la mia testimonianza.



Hai fatto bene a lasciarla.
Non saresti mai riuscito a superare il tradimento, più tempo avresti retto più vi sareste fatti del male.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

jerry ha detto:


> Subire il tradimento di chi ami e' devastante, la prima domanda e' Perche?  inizi a darti mille risposte e lei che ti dice non e' stato per amore e poi riversa la colpa su di te quasi a farti sentire complice del suo tradimento, trova mille attenuanti trafiggendoti ancora di piu'....ma la verita' e' una sola : chi ama non tradisce ! e allora? ha smesso di amarmi? e adesso e' pentita e mi ama di nuovo? e se non fosse venuto alla luce il tradimento allargherebbe ancora le sue gambe con l'altro? e come lo faceva lui? meglio di me? no lo facevo con lui ma pensavo a te e piangevo dentro, era solo una botta e via....,adesso, "pentita?" pretende amore che sia ancora piu' bello di prima come se io fossi un interruttore della luce, prima mi spegne e poi vuole che mi riaccenda...e continua a dirmi perdona il male che ti ho fatto, e a domandarmi : Mi ami? e io a risponderle no, qualcosa si e' rotto dentro, insiste a pretendere un amore che e' morto..I fantasmi saranno sempre presenti e le domande che le porrai non sazieranno mai la tua fame di sapere, e' la fine! Io non ho retto, l'ho tenuta con me ancora 2 mesi, ho cercato di riprovarci ma sapere che quel corpo che mi apparteneva in nome dell'amore e della fedelta' che ci eravamo giurati sia stato contaminato da uno sconosciuto mi creava disgusto e l'ho lasciata al suo destino. Questa e' la mia testimonianza.



Agghiacciante testimonianza...lo so, è difficilissimo reggere, e se si regge quei fantasmi di cui parli saranno sempre lì, pronti a colpirti e a farti male.
Non se ne andranno mai del tutto.
E' una condanna e il paradosso è che ad essere condannate sono le "vittime" e non i "carnefici".


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Agghiacciante testimonianza...lo so, è difficilissimo reggere, e se si regge quei fantasmi di cui parli saranno sempre lì, pronti a colpirti e a farti male.
> Non se ne andranno mai del tutto.
> E' una condanna e il paradosso è che ad essere condannate sono le "vittime" e non i "carnefici".


è...una cosa simile ad un incidente...
Pensaci...
Uno passa con l'auto e investe tuo marito.
Tuo marito muore...
Tu sei condannata a restare per sempre senza di lui...
E non puoi farci niente...per quanto perdoni o ti rivali su chi ha investito...tuo marito non torna in vita...

Quell'amore che c'era prima del tradimento...
Signori miei
Non torna

I morti non risorgono...


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> è...una cosa simile ad un incidente...
> Pensaci...
> Uno passa con l'auto e investe tuo marito.
> Tuo marito muore...
> ...




E' vero e prima ce ne rendiamo conto e meglio è per tutti.

Ma perché non riesco a staccarmi da quello che fu?
Come un trapassato che non riesce a imboccare il tunnel che lo porterebbe al sicuro e resta ancorato alla terra, una terra che non esiste più per lui...eppure la desidera ardentemente...non se ne fa una ragione...


----------



## Jerry (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Agghiacciante testimonianza...lo so, è difficilissimo reggere, e se si regge quei fantasmi di cui parli saranno sempre lì, pronti a colpirti e a farti male.
> Non se ne andranno mai del tutto.
> E' una condanna e il paradosso è che ad essere condannate sono le "vittime" e non i "carnefici".


Credo invece che la condanna maggiore sia nel tempo quella del carnefice, la vittima si indurira', assorbira' il colpo, riuscira' a rifarsi una vita e ad essere felice. Il carnefice sara' tormentato nel rimorso e mendichera' amore. Io a distanza di 3 mesi sto' meglio, ho caricato su di lei il marchio di traditrice e zocc...e me ne sono liberato. Gli amici e i parenti hanno saputo tutto...quindi commenti a gogo'...Ho scelto di andarmene, trovero' una nuova donna che sappia farmi battere il cuore e ricomincero', ma lei dal suo amante non potra' tornare perche' e' stata una storia squallida di sesso. Mi sento un vincitore perche' ho scoperto chi ho tenuto per circa 10 anni al mio fianco, lei e' una zocc.. perdente.


----------



## Jerry (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> è...una cosa simile ad un incidente...
> Pensaci...
> Uno passa con l'auto e investe tuo marito.
> Tuo marito muore...
> ...


Condivido...e pensa che in questo caso non ti risarcisce nemmeno l'assicurazione...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Jerry ha detto:


> Credo invece che la condanna maggiore sia nel tempo quella del carnefice, la vittima si indurira', assorbira' il colpo, riuscira' a rifarsi una vita e ad essere felice. Il carnefice sara' tormentato nel rimorso e mendichera' amore. Io a distanza di 3 mesi sto' meglio, ho caricato su di lei il marchio di traditrice e zocc...e me ne sono liberato. Gli amici e i parenti hanno saputo tutto...quindi commenti a gogo'...Ho scelto di andarmene, trovero' una nuova donna che sappia farmi battere il cuore e ricomincero', ma lei dal suo amante non potra' tornare perche' e' stata una storia squallida di sesso. Mi sento un vincitore perche' ho scoperto chi ho tenuto per circa 10 anni al mio fianco, lei e' una zocc.. perdente.


Jerry tu hai fatto la tua scelta.
E quindi non sono certo da biasimare quelle persone che fanno una scelta differente no?
Bene hai detto:
Ho scelto di andarmene.

Altri han scelto di restare.

Ma vedrai che nel tempo ti sentirari solo uno stupido per aver dato il cuore in mano ad una certa donna.
E vedrai che con la prossima ci andrai con il piede di piombo no?

Ma penso che per te sarà difficile credere che esista una donna fedele no?


----------



## tebina (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero e prima ce ne rendiamo conto e meglio è per tutti.
> 
> Ma perché non riesco a staccarmi da quello che fu?
> Come un trapassato che non riesce a imboccare il tunnel che lo porterebbe al sicuro e resta ancorato alla terra, una terra che non esiste più per lui...eppure la desidera ardentemente...non se ne fa una ragione...


Diletta.
Quello che fu è quello che tu conoscevi.
Ma quello è andato. Ora ci sono nuovi percorsi, un nuovo modo di amare o anche non amare.
ma è un  altra storia. Che sta a te far diventare un altra storia importante o fare come jerry e lasciare tutti al proprio destino.

Io ho scelto di vivere un altra storia con il mio mattia e ti giuro su quello che vuoi che quel tradimento io lo benedico.
Perchè la coppia che siamo oggi è molto molto meglio.
E anche lui è meglio. E pure io.


----------



## milli (29 Luglio 2012)

io non so ancora se benedirlo o no. Certo che la mia vita è cambiata totalmente addirittura mi sono trasferita all'estero.
Insomma ho messo sul tavolo tutte le fiches......e ho puntato tutto sulla coppia e sulla famiglia..............vedremo


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> io non so ancora se benedirlo o no. Certo che la mia vita è cambiata totalmente addirittura mi sono trasferita all'estero.
> Insomma ho messo sul tavolo tutte le fiches......e ho puntato tutto sulla coppia e sulla famiglia..............vedremo


eh cosa hai messo sulla tavola? tutte le sue fiche?
scusa dai mi è scivolata no?

Coppia e famiglia...
Mi sembrano realtà più importanti su cui lavorare che non cercare di farsi risarcire da una delusione ricevuta no?:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

Jerry ha detto:


> Credo invece che la condanna maggiore sia nel tempo quella del carnefice, la vittima si indurira', assorbira' il colpo, riuscira' a rifarsi una vita e ad essere felice. Il carnefice sara' tormentato nel rimorso e mendichera' amore. Io a distanza di 3 mesi sto' meglio, ho caricato su di lei il marchio di traditrice e zocc...e me ne sono liberato. Gli amici e i parenti hanno saputo tutto...quindi commenti a gogo'...Ho scelto di andarmene, trovero' una nuova donna che sappia farmi battere il cuore e ricomincero', ma lei dal suo amante non potra' tornare perche' e' stata una storia squallida di sesso. Mi sento un vincitore perche' ho scoperto chi ho tenuto per circa 10 anni al mio fianco, lei e' una zocc.. perdente.




Nel tuo caso è sicuro che la condanna maggiore nel tempo sia la sua, quella della tua ex, e proprio per la scelta che hai fatto.
Lei è quella che ha perso di più: per ora ha perso un dono prezioso che era l'amore che le davi e questo è sicuro. Di quanto fosse prezioso se ne renderà conto nel tempo.
In futuro non so se sarà preda anche dei rimorsi...è molto probabile.
Ti auguro solo di trovare una donna che non ti deluda di nuovo. 
Ma tu non sei prevenuto nei confronti delle donne? Perché è una reazione normalissima dopo che si è stati bruciati.
Dici che hai scoperto chi hai tenuto al tuo fianco per dieci anni: lei era una diversamente fedele o il tradimento che ha fatto ti è bastato per fartela scadere e fartela vedere come una zocc... , ma lo dico per intero: una zoccola?
Grazie per la tua risposta.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Diletta.
> *Quello che fu è quello che tu conoscevi.
> Ma quello è andato. Ora ci sono nuovi percorsi, un nuovo modo di amare o anche non amare.*
> ma è un  altra storia. Che sta a te far diventare un altra storia importante o fare come jerry e lasciare tutti al proprio destino.
> ...



Tebe,
lo so, quello che hai scritto è giusto, ma il saperlo non riesce a darmi la spinta giusta per un nuovo percorso. Non ora.
Mi sono come impantanata... 
Non riesco a perdonargli il fatto che mi abbia così pesantemente offesa. 
Pensavo di valere di più per lui, o forse lui non si è reso conto...ma questo non mi consola e non mi permette di accettarlo lo stesso.
Un amore troppo grande il mio e così pensavo fosse anche per lui, come posso essermi sbagliata?
O forse non mi sono sbagliata, allora com'è che si è comportato così?
A me non è mai capitato finora, ma so che una forma di rispetto continuerei ad averla per lui e sono cose che uno si sente dentro, nessuno te le insegna...sono come un codice interno alla persona.
E non sto parlando di scopate...quelle vengono per ultime nella mia scala dei dispiaceri.


----------



## Jerry (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso è sicuro che la condanna maggiore nel tempo sia la sua, quella della tua ex, e proprio per la scelta che hai fatto.
> Lei è quella che ha perso di più: per ora ha perso un dono prezioso che era l'amore che le davi e questo è sicuro. Di quanto fosse prezioso se ne renderà conto nel tempo.
> In futuro non so se sarà preda anche dei rimorsi...è molto probabile.
> Ti auguro solo di trovare una donna che non ti deluda di nuovo.
> ...


Non sono mai stato prevenuto nei confronti delle donne, credo che uomini e donne pari siano, credo nel legame dell'amore il quale non puo' dare vita al tradimento, ho letto qualche giorno orsono il post di un uomo che era tentato a tradire perche' in una serata di movida ha conosciuto una donna che lo attizzava...era tentato ne ha parlato con amici e qui sul forum e poi ha desistito, e' un uomo da ammirare e sono convinto che non siano stati i consigli ricevuti a farlo desistere...e' stato l'amore per la sua donna il pensiero che il suo atto se scoperto la avesse fatta precipitare...basterebbe domandarsi : e se lo facesse lei? come mi sentirei?
L'istinto animale non ha nulla da spartire con l'amore, ma uccide l'amore! distrugge una vita. 

Lei era una brava donna e mai potevo immaginare cio' che e' stato, attrazzione istinto animale, chiamalo come vuoi, ha spazzato una vita assieme, ha sporcato anche i ricordi piu' belli...non so' se riuscite a comprendere...leggevo prima che non tutti decidono di andarsene, e' vero, ma nessuno e' uguale ad un altro, ammiro comunque quelle coppie che ritentano di ricostruire, ma non posso credere a quello che ho letto sopra : benvenuto il tradimento...ma probabilmente si tratta di una coppia aperta preparata  al tradimento e cosi' potrei capire che il tradimento e' stato un toccasana perche' tra il dire e il fare....allora poi ci si accorge del danno e ci si ritira pensando : ma quale coppia aperta , rivediamo un po' le cose.....che e' meglio!


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

Jerry ha detto:


> Non sono mai stato prevenuto nei confronti delle donne, credo che uomini e donne pari siano, credo nel legame dell'amore il quale non puo' dare vita al tradimento, ho letto qualche giorno orsono il post di un uomo che era tentato a tradire perche' in una serata di movida ha conosciuto una donna che lo attizzava...era tentato ne ha parlato con amici e qui sul forum e poi ha desistito, e' un uomo da ammirare e sono convinto che non siano stati i consigli ricevuti a farlo desistere...e' stato l'amore per la sua donna il pensiero che il suo atto se scoperto la avesse fatta precipitare...basterebbe domandarsi : e se lo facesse lei? come mi sentirei?
> *L'istinto animale non ha nulla da spartire con l'amore, ma uccide l'amore! distrugge una vita. *
> 
> Lei era una brava donna e mai potevo immaginare cio' che e' stato, attrazzione istinto animale, chiamalo come vuoi, ha spazzato una vita assieme, ha sporcato anche i ricordi piu' belli...non so' se riuscite a comprendere...leggevo prima che non tutti decidono di andarsene, e' vero, ma nessuno e' uguale ad un altro, ammiro comunque quelle coppie che ritentano di ricostruire, ma non posso credere a quello che ho letto sopra : benvenuto il tradimento...ma probabilmente si tratta di una coppia aperta preparata  al tradimento e cosi' potrei capire che il tradimento e' stato un toccasana perche' tra il dire e il fare....allora poi ci si accorge del danno e ci si ritira pensando : ma quale coppia aperta , rivediamo un po' le cose.....che e' meglio!



Bella frase che condivido, vedo che sei un'idealista anche tu come me (e infatti la prendiamo in quel posto...).

Da quello che scrivi devo dedurre che la sua è stata l'unica sbandata, ma capisco perfettamente quando dici che ha sporcato i ricordi più belli, è così anche per me.
Non pensi però che un'altra possibilità non si dovrebbe negare a nessuno, e tanto meno alla compagna che ti eri scelto per la vita, se questa dimostra pentimento?
Noi, in fondo, chi siamo per negarla a priori?
E' solo una considerazione che fa una che non riesce a perdonare, ma che ci sta ancora provando.


----------



## Spider (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> è...una cosa simile ad un incidente...
> Pensaci...
> Uno passa con l'auto e investe tuo marito.
> Tuo marito muore...
> ...


...ripartiamo da zero...
Tu... che in qualche post ho letto hai subito il tradimento nel lontano 1998... quindi più di una decina di anni fà... la conclusione che ne dai.... è ovvia.. l'amore non esiste.. almeno come credevi...poi tebe.. anche migliore dopo il tradimento...
siete unici.
e devo dire leggendoti... che mi senbri quello che meglio ha superato.
.. poi c'è tradito77 ... non riesce a dirle ti amo... siamo tutti in questa sistuazione... jerry... chiaro... 
ha preferito lasciare... eppure sta qui... Oscuro... che non accetta minimamente il fatto fisico.. carnale...
non parliamo di exstermy...
discute su di un pompino con ingoio o meno...
... mi chiedo... se veramente qualcuno ha superato.. vorrei leggerlo,... avrei bisogno di lui...

scusate l' estrema banalità, ma devo aver letto che anche Jovannotti è stato tradito con tanto di esternamento pubblico...
sembra che veramente abbia superato tutto al meglio... addossandosi anche colpe..
.. ho sempre riflettuto su questo rapporto... tra l'altro pubblico...
jovanotti è un artista... non voglio discutere se sia bravo o meno... ma sicuramente se non avesse razionalmente superato... nei suoi testi questo sarebbe evidenziato.. il suo personale dramma manifestato.. in qualche modo...
... lei ti tradisce .. e scrivi una canzone d'amore su di lei...


... c'è qualcuno che veramente ha superato?.. che magari sta leggendo... ma veramente.. ha superato?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ripartiamo da zero...
> Tu... che in qualche post ho letto hai subito il tradimento nel lontano 1998... quindi più di una decina di anni fà... la conclusione che ne dai.... è ovvia.. l'amore non esiste.. almeno come credevi...poi tebe.. anche migliore dopo il tradimento...
> siete unici.
> e devo dire leggendoti... che mi senbri quello che meglio ha superato.
> ...


Spider...
L'uomo non è chiamato a superare la sofferenza o a negarla.
Ma imparare a convivere con essa.
Ma per me non è certo stata la sua mattana a farmi soffrire eh? Chi se ne frega? Con tutto quello che ho combinato io...le ho detto benvenuta nel maialmondo.
L'unica botta di vero dolore che possa contare io è stato il tradimento del 91.
E non fu una cosa di sesso.
Ma essere innamorato perdutamente di una che mi giura che mai ci sarebbe più stato nulla fra lei e il suo ex, e invece fa marcia indietro lascia me...e si sposa lui.
Ero molto giovane e ho rischiato di finire come Daniele.

E tutt'ora convivo con questa storia.
E mi serve...
A non dare troppo peso alle promesse delle persone no?

Ma a guardare solo ai fatti concreti.


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Jerry tu hai fatto la tua scelta.
> E quindi non sono certo da biasimare quelle persone che fanno una scelta differente no?
> Bene hai detto:
> Ho scelto di andarmene.
> ...


Non c'è niente di stupido nell'amare una persona e darle fiducia.

E non si può amare senza dare fiducia, senza darsi totalmente all'altro.

Io credo che Jerry, quando troverà la persona giusta, farà tesoro della sua esperienza, cercherà forse cose diverse nella sua donna, sarà più attento a cogliere certe sfumature a cui prima, forse, non pensava di dover fare attenzione.

Ma se si lascerà libero di amare, se deciderà di rimettersi in gioco, lo farà perchè penserà che ne valga la pena e lo farà con tutto se stesso, non col piede di piombo. Perchè così non sarebbe amore. Sarebbe un triste surrogato. Sarebbe fingere di stare con qualcuno, ma in realtà rifugiarsi nella propria corazza.

Non si ama col freno a mano tirato. Ci si mette in gioco. E se arriva la prossima facciata, anzichè pensare di essere stati stupidi, si incassa il colpo e si va avanti. Di nuovo. Questo è vivere.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di stupido nell'amare una persona e darle fiducia.
> 
> E non si può amare senza dare fiducia, senza darsi totalmente all'altro.
> 
> ...


Come non quotarti


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di stupido nell'amare una persona e darle fiducia.
> 
> E non si può amare senza dare fiducia, senza darsi totalmente all'altro.
> 
> ...


E aggiungo: gran bel post


----------



## Spider (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di stupido nell'amare una persona e darle fiducia.
> 
> E non si può amare senza dare fiducia, senza darsi totalmente all'altro.
> 
> ...


...un ma però c'è.. 
tu parli di un dopo.. il tuo.. quello di jerry...
persone che per superare e ricominciare hanno abbandonato.. hanno lasciato...
pronte di nuovo all'amore.. e attente.. ai propri segnali e a quelli dell'altro...

io mi chiedo.. chi veramente ha superato restando...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di stupido nell'amare una persona e darle fiducia.
> 
> E non si può amare senza dare fiducia, senza darsi totalmente all'altro.
> 
> ...


Come fai o fate ad essere così sicuri di trovare la persona giusta...
Certo in prima istanza può sembrare una cosa...poi alla lunga si potrebbe profilare un altro scenario no?
Per me è molto più costruttivo dirsi...
Ho già dato in quel campo e amen.

Per me dirmi: sono stato uno stupido è la mia più alta forma di autocritica e quindi di intelligenza.

Abbandonarsi all'amore è tipico solo degli adolescenti o delle persone immature affettivamente.

Una persona matura ama solo a ragion veduta.
Perchè sa che la passione e l'innamoramento come vengono così passano.

Si a vent'anni la pensavo così.
Ma ne ho 45 e per me sarebbe gravissimo trovarmi a 45 con certe situazioni.

Amo solo ciò che conosco.
E lo amo perchè è così.

La mia ragione governa e guida i sentimenti.
Sono moti spontanei dell'animo.
E amare è una decisione del cuore.


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...un ma però c'è..
> *tu parli di un dopo.. il tuo.. quello di jerry...
> persone che per superare e ricominciare hanno abbandonato.. hanno lasciato...*
> pronte di nuovo all'amore.. e attente.. ai propri segnali e a quelli dell'altro...
> ...


Infatti non rispondevo alla tua domanda, ma al Conte. Che affermava che, dopo il tradimento subito, Jerry avrebbe avuto difficoltà a fidarsi di un'altra donna e ci sarebbe andato col piede di piombo.

Io dico che non è vero. Che quando senti di poterti innamorare di nuovo, lo fai fino in fondo e con fiducia. Comunque.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di stupido nell'amare una persona e darle fiducia.
> 
> E non si può amare senza dare fiducia, senza darsi totalmente all'altro.
> 
> ...


Può essere molto stupido amare certe persone.
Tipo uomini sposati, sperando di costruire con loro il proprio futuro, e sprecando anni della propria vita.
Io mi sento stupida, molto, ad avere amato mio marito. Cieca, volontariamente, a tante cose che mi urlavano di non sposarlo.

Non amo col freno a mano.
Ma sì, prima di dirmi "questo è amore" ci vado coi piedi di piombo, nel senso che uso l'esperienza che ho maturato per cercare di capire chi ho di fronte. Che cosa sono i sentimenti che provo. Etc etc.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...un ma però c'è..
> tu parli di un dopo.. il tuo.. quello di jerry...
> persone che per superare e ricominciare hanno abbandonato.. hanno lasciato...
> pronte di nuovo all'amore.. e attente.. ai propri segnali e a quelli dell'altro...
> ...


Le crisi si superano solo se colte come opportunità di crescita e sono direttamente proporzionali alla capacità di diversificare le strategie che hanno due persone pur di riuscire a stare bene assieme.
Ovvio ognuno mette in campo le strategie che più ritiene efficaci e soprattutto quelle di cui dispone.


----------



## Spider (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti non rispondevo alla tua domanda, ma al Conte. Che affermava che, dopo il tradimento subito, Jerry avrebbe avuto difficoltà a fidarsi di un'altra donna e ci sarebbe andato col piede di piombo.
> 
> Io dico che non è vero. Che quando senti di poterti innamorare di nuovo, lo fai fino in fondo e con fiducia. Comunque.


...quindi non c'è possibilità per chi decide di restare?... 

impossibile ... abbandonarsi di nuovo.... questo mi chiedo...
conosco la tua risposta... 

.. ma un esempio diverso esiste????


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti non rispondevo alla tua domanda, ma al Conte. Che affermava che, dopo il tradimento subito, Jerry avrebbe avuto difficoltà a fidarsi di un'altra donna e ci sarebbe andato col piede di piombo.
> 
> Io dico che non è vero. Che quando senti di poterti innamorare di nuovo, lo fai fino in fondo e con fiducia. Comunque.


Sono cose molto soggettive...
Del resto io non mi sono innamorato mai allo stesso modo...
Ma facciamo pure che non mi sono mai innamorato in vita mia che facciamo prima no?


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Come fai o fate ad essere così sicuri di trovare la persona giusta...
> Certo in prima istanza può sembrare una cosa...poi alla lunga si potrebbe profilare un altro scenario no?*
> Per me è molto più costruttivo dirsi...
> Ho già dato in quel campo e amen.
> ...


Sul nero: non si tratta di trovare la persona giusta in assoluto, ma una persona che va bene per te in un certo momento della tua vita. Poi ognuno di noi sa che le storie d'amore possono finire. Ma questo non significa che non si possano vivere sentimenti profondi e autentici comunque.

Sul rosso: darsi dello stupido non serve a niente. Serve solo a farci sprofondare nel ruolo della vittima incolpevole. Ciò che serve davvero è darsi da fare per capire cosa ci è sfuggito, in quali dinamiche siamo stati più 'deboli' o non molto consapevoli... per evitare di ricadere negli stessi errori. Credo che in ogni vicenda umana ciascuno di noi abbia un ruolo attivo. La stupidità non c'entra nulla.

Sul blu: per stabilire un rapporto vero, di qualunque tipo (anche amichevole), bisogna darsi. Abbandonarsi all'amore non significa rincoglionirsi e non usare la testa. Vuol dire stabilire che una persona ci piace, ci fa sentire bene e che merita la nostra fiducia e la nostra dedizione. Non c'è nulla di adolescenziale in questo, anzi. Credo sia il modo più maturo per vivere una relazione umana.


----------



## Spider (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le crisi si superano solo se colte come opportunità di crescita e sono direttamente proporzionali alla capacità di diversificare le strategie che hanno due persone pur di riuscire a stare bene assieme.
> Ovvio ognuno mette in campo le strategie che più ritiene efficaci e soprattutto quelle di cui dispone.


...ti stimo conte... ma di chi sei innamorato tu adesso??'.. non che sia necessario... certo non della tua donna.. la donna che mi sembra di capire hai deciso di non mollare...
sei innamorato distrattamente del concetto di amore.. ma verso l'altro.. come persona fisica.. nutri parecchi dubbi...
è un percorso solitario.. che non so se vorrei intraprendere...


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...*quindi non c'è possibilità per chi decide di restare?...
> *
> impossibile ... abbandonarsi di nuovo.... questo mi chiedo...
> conosco la tua risposta...
> ...


Non so che dirti. Io non ho smesso di amare mio marito perchè mi ha tradita. Ho smesso perchè sono cambiata tanto, mi sono rivoluzionata partendo dal suo tradimento... forse perchè le basi su cui poggiava il nostro rapporto erano già compromesse, chissà. Non lo so, non so risponderti.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul nero: non si tratta di trovare la persona giusta in assoluto, ma una persona che va bene per te in un certo momento della tua vita. Poi ognuno di noi sa che le storie d'amore possono finire. Ma questo non significa che non si possano vivere sentimenti profondi e autentici comunque.
> 
> Sul rosso: darsi dello stupido non serve a niente. Serve solo a farci sprofondare nel ruolo della vittima incolpevole. Ciò che serve davvero è darsi da fare per capire cosa ci è sfuggito, in quali dinamiche siamo stati più 'deboli' o non molto consapevoli... per evitare di ricadere negli stessi errori. Credo che in ogni vicenda umana ciascuno di noi abbia un ruolo attivo. La stupidità non c'entra nulla.
> 
> Sul blu: per stabilire un rapporto vero, di qualunque tipo (anche amichevole), bisogna darsi. Abbandonarsi all'amore non significa rincoglionirsi e non usare la testa. Vuol dire stabilire che una persona ci piace, ci fa sentire bene e che merita la nostra fiducia e la nostra dedizione. Non c'è nulla di adolescenziale in questo, anzi. Credo sia il modo più maturo per vivere una relazione umana.



che belle parole

l'altra sera stavo guidando verso casa, era molto tardi ed un pensiero mi ha attraversato la mente
ho scoperto cosa mi manca
mi manca amare
non mi manca un fidanzato, così sto bene, ho anche compagnia, ma...non ho più amore
anche se sono stata io a fare la figura della stupida, anche se la nostra storia era "sbagliata", tuttavia alla fine sono stata io a perdere l'amore, mentre lui, forse, no
mi manca amare, adesso, in questo momento
domani, chissà:smile:


----------



## Spider (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Io non ho smesso di amare mio marito perchè mi ha tradita. Ho smesso perchè sono cambiata tanto, mi sono rivoluzionata partendo dal suo tradimento... forse perchè le basi su cui poggiava il nostro rapporto erano già compromesse, chissà. Non lo so, non so risponderti.


...l'unica possibilità di pensiero è che... chi veramente supera... 
non ha più necessità di rispondere... proprio perchè superato...

 non necessità più di nessun confronto... forse questa è la verità...
non si pone più domande.. non ha bisogno più di spiegazioni...

è di nuovo libero.

indifferentemente se resta o  no con la stessa persona.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul nero: non si tratta di trovare la persona giusta in assoluto, ma una persona che va bene per te in un certo momento della tua vita. Poi ognuno di noi sa che le storie d'amore possono finire. Ma questo non significa che non si possano vivere sentimenti profondi e autentici comunque.
> 
> Sul rosso: darsi dello stupido non serve a niente. Serve solo a farci sprofondare nel ruolo della vittima incolpevole. Ciò che serve davvero è darsi da fare per capire cosa ci è sfuggito, in quali dinamiche siamo stati più 'deboli' o non molto consapevoli... per evitare di ricadere negli stessi errori. Credo che in ogni vicenda umana ciascuno di noi abbia un ruolo attivo. La stupidità non c'entra nulla.
> 
> Sul blu: per stabilire un rapporto vero, di qualunque tipo (anche amichevole), bisogna darsi. Abbandonarsi all'amore non significa rincoglionirsi e non usare la testa. Vuol dire stabilire che una persona ci piace, ci fa sentire bene e che merita la nostra fiducia e la nostra dedizione. Non c'è nulla di adolescenziale in questo, anzi. Credo sia il modo più maturo per vivere una relazione umana.


Hai la più pallida idea di quante persone sono state giuste per me SOLO in un dato momento della mia vita?
Un'enormità.
E sono le persone acconce alla bisogna.

Con una donna sono salito all'altare.
E sono persuaso di questo: ivi ho firmato un assegno in bianco.
Sappiamo io e lei che le cifra sarà posta solo alla fine.
Alla fine riscuoteremo quell'assegno con gli interessi o con le perdite.
Ma solo alla fine avremo il coraggio di dirci: si era amore il nostro, no non era amore, ma egoismo a due.

Solo uno sciocco si abbandona a vacui vittimismi.
E per me se non fossi stato stupido appunto non mi sarebbero sfuggiti certi particolari poi determinanti.
Preferisco di gran lunga sentirmi stupido, essere cosciente di essere stato stupido, che non autoconvincermi di essere intelligente.
Se fossi stato intellingente non mi sarei fatto inculare.
E dalle inculate ho imparato ad essere cauto e prudente e a non farmi comprare da 4 moine insulse.
Ovvio a 15 anni una con un sorriso mi faceva perdutamente innamorare di lei.
Ma è anche vero che tempo tre giorni mi era già passata.

Sul blu invece io penso che quel modo lì è proprio quello per direttissima per farsi deludere dagli altri.
Puoi darti finchè ti pare...
Ma se dall'altra parte non ci sono delle braccia che ti accolgono cadrai sempre rovinosamente al suolo.

Forse io soffro meno di tante persone...
Perchè appunto non mi butto senza il paracadute.

La dedizione?
Che roba sarebbe?
Mi spaventa...

Ma ammetto mi sono sempre molto dedicato a me stesso.


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che belle parole
> 
> l'altra sera stavo guidando verso casa, era molto tardi ed un pensiero mi ha attraversato la mente
> ho scoperto cosa mi manca
> ...


Non sai quanto ti capisco. Io non ho amato per molto tempo. Pensavo di non essere più capace, che avrei continuato ad avere uomini senza più darmi realmente a nessuno.

Non è così. Non può essere così per sempre.

A maggior ragione se ci si sente pronti ad amare


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ammetto mi sono sempre molto dedicato a me stesso.


Se sei convinto che ne valga la pena, buon per te. Attento a non incularti da solo però. Succede anche questo


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ti stimo conte... ma di chi sei innamorato tu adesso??'.. non che sia necessario... certo non della tua donna.. la donna che mi sembra di capire hai deciso di non mollare...
> sei innamorato distrattamente del concetto di amore.. ma verso l'altro.. come persona fisica.. nutri parecchi dubbi...
> è un percorso solitario.. che non so se vorrei intraprendere...


Ah ecco di chi sono innamorato...
Della musica
Delle mie passioni
Della mia compagnia del bar
Delle mie amiche che ornano con la loro presenza la mia vita...con gesti umili e semplici...ma molto significativi...

Ma non ho deciso di non mollare...
Mica la tengo alla catena eh?

Amo il mio percorso solitario

Ho riscoperto moltissimo il mio mondo interiore...e di quello mi frega assai eh? Mi garba un casino...

Dopo molti errori ho individuato la formula che fa per me...

Sulla natura dei sentimenti...
SOlo alla fine, ho deciso, darò un nome...
Penso che dare ora un nome ai miei sentimenti sia la forma più alta di presunzione...
Non voglio più sprecare ti amo a vanvera...
Ma mi accontento di un amo ciò che sei...
Amo che tu fortemente ami dove io appena accenni ad invaghirmi...

Un sentimento eterno...
Che parte e si trasforma e trascolora attraverso i colori dell'iride...

Un sentimento profondo...
Costruito giorno dopo giorno...attraverso mille e più vicissitudini...

E lo vedo così...
Una fontana piccola da cui però sgorga sempre l'acqua...anche quando non piove da mesi...

Amare ogni cosa dalla più piccola alla più grande...con quella fiducia o speranza...che alla fine dopo i mille e più dibattiti interiori ritroveremo la luce...

Come dire...
Si ok...mi ricordo...quella volta sei stata proprio perfida e stronza...
Se non ti avessi amato non saremo ancora qui a guardarci negli occhi.


----------



## Spider (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se sei convinto che ne valga la pena, buon per te. Attento a non *incularti da solo però*. Succede anche questo


...anche decidere di mollare.. e ricominciare .. espone allo stesso rischio...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco di chi sono innamorato...
> Della musica
> Delle mie passioni
> Della mia compagnia del bar
> ...


Bellissime parole. Ma nel concreto, a parte il te stesso di cui dicevi prima?


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anche decidere di mollare.. e ricominciare .. espone allo stesso rischio...


Infatti io accetto il rischio, credo di averlo detto in modo abbastanza chiaro. In ogni esperienza, se la si fa in modo pieno e con passione, c'è il rischio di restare delusi e amareggiati.

Trovo ridicolo, e qui stava la mia provocazione, pensare di rifugiarsi in se stessi per non rischiare mai. A volte noi stessi siamo la fonte più ricca di sofferenze e delusioni.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai la più pallida idea di quante persone sono state giuste per me SOLO in un dato momento della mia vita?
> Un'enormità.
> E sono le persone acconce alla bisogna.
> 
> ...


caro Conte, capisco la tua disillusione
ma quello che tu chiami inculata è, secondo me, una truffa bella e buona
allora sì che il truffato si dimostra poco intelligente, poichè ci mette del "suo", è così che la truffa si compie
ma ciò presuppone il fatto di incontrare una persona che intenda scientemente truffare
invece, secondo me, nella generalità dei casi ci si ritrova entrambi con un pugno di mosche in mano per una serie di innumerevoli motivi che poco hanno a che fare con il calcolo e molto con ... la vita
si vive e ci si accorge di molte cose, e, col tempo, forse che le inculate non sono propriamente delle inculate...:smile:


----------



## Spider (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bellissime parole. Ma nel concreto, a parte il te stesso di cui dicevi prima?


*Come dire...
Si ok...mi ricordo...quella volta sei stata proprio perfida e stronza...
Se non ti avessi amato non saremo ancora qui a guardarci negli occhi.

*..io trovo .. questa frase.. una grandissima dichiarazione d'amore..
semplicemente altruistica..
magari sentirla.. nel profondo...
tu come la vedi?????


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anche decidere di mollare.. e ricominciare .. espone allo stesso rischio...


Parlo per esperienza.
Un mio amico ha lasciato la moglie per un'altra.
Poi al bar piangeva con noi...e ci diceva...sono caduto dalla padella alla bracie.
Mia moglie disse con la prima cretina con la seconda regina.
E credimi...
Vedere quest'uomo piangere e rimpiangere la moglie che criticava tanto...

Fa parte delle cose che metti in saccoccia che non si sa mai...

Conosco pochissime donne che dopo la separazione han ricominciato...
Una mi diceva...è come essere una palla sgonfia...fino ad un certo appunto arrivo anche a lasciarmi andare...poi qualcosa mi blocca...

Chi resta forse resta...
Anche perchè
Dentro il suo cuore
Non sa immaginarsi un'altra vita con un'altra persona.

Ho osservato una cosa in casa mia...
Tanti anni fa ci volevano ore di discussioni per tentare di capirsi...
Ora ci basta uno sguardo.

Quale altra donna ha saputo prevenire le mie mosse come la moglie?
Nessuna.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Conte, capisco la tua disillusione
> ma quello che tu chiami inculata è, secondo me, una truffa bella e buona
> allora sì che il truffato si dimostra poco intelligente, poichè ci mette del "suo", è così che la truffa si compie
> ma ciò presuppone il fatto di incontrare una persona che intenda scientemente truffare
> ...


Ok facciamo un affare...
Sono stato io metà stupido e tu metà brava a darmi da intendere.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *Come dire...
> Si ok...mi ricordo...quella volta sei stata proprio perfida e stronza...
> Se non ti avessi amato non saremo ancora qui a guardarci negli occhi.
> 
> ...


Non lo so...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *Come dire...
> Si ok...mi ricordo...quella volta sei stata proprio perfida e stronza...
> Se non ti avessi amato non saremo ancora qui a guardarci negli occhi.
> 
> ...


Il Conte ha una visione dei rapporti molto diversa dalla mia. Dove lui percepisce amore, io vedo una buona amicizia. Un voler bene, profondo, magari, ma che nella mia visione non ha quei requisiti che ha, invece, un rapporto d'amore tra due persone che condividono un cammino insieme, fatto anche di compromessi e, perchè no, di spinte verso l'altro, anche quando questo significa mettere da parte il proprio ego.

Il Conte non tollera limitazioni all'ego, lo ha scritto molte volte. E ha trovato donne che hanno assecondato questa sua spinta verso se stesso e le proprie esigenze. Trovo questa forma di amore molto semplice e sì, poco rischiosa.

Perfettamente in linea con il Conte-pensiero.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sai quanto ti capisco. Io non ho amato per molto tempo. Pensavo di non essere più capace, che avrei continuato ad avere uomini senza più darmi realmente a nessuno.
> 
> Non è così. Non può essere così per sempre.
> 
> A maggior ragione se ci si sente pronti ad amare



speriamo


----------



## Spider (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il Conte ha una visione dei rapporti molto diversa dalla mia. Dove lui percepisce amore, io vedo una buona amicizia. Un voler bene, profondo, magari, ma che nella mia visione non ha quei requisiti che ha, invece, un rapporto d'amore tra due persone che condividono un cammino insieme, fatto anche di compromessi e, perchè no, di spinte verso l'altro, anche quando questo significa mettere da parte il proprio ego.
> 
> Il Conte non tollera limitazioni all'ego, lo ha scritto molte volte. E ha trovato donne che hanno assecondato questa sua spinta verso se stesso e le proprie esigenze. Trovo questa forma di amore molto semplice e sì, poco rischiosa.
> 
> Perfettamente in linea con il Conte-pensiero.


..non mi trovi d'accordo... e non me volere... non è una lotta...
ma sembra molto più altruistico, almeno sulla carta, amare cosi...

consapevole di quello che è successo.. e consapevole di starci...
non è generosità???
molto più egoistico.. mollare... e rifarsi una vita... allora si, secondo il proprio ego...
si molla e si cerca cosa al nostro ego corrisponde in pieno...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..non mi trovi d'accordo... e non me volere... non è una lotta...
> ma sembra molto più altruistico, almeno sulla carta, amare cosi...
> 
> *consapevole di quello che è successo.. e consapevole di starci...
> ...


Generosità stare con una moglie e scopare con altre donne con la sua benedizione?

Boh, non lo so, può essere. E' una forma di generosità ben ripagata, in ogni caso.

Sul mio egoismo nel rifarmi una vita sì, sono stata molto egoista. Voglio vivere una vita felice insieme ad un uomo che amo davvero


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il Conte ha una visione dei rapporti molto diversa dalla mia. Dove lui percepisce amore, io vedo una buona amicizia. Un voler bene, profondo, magari, ma che nella mia visione non ha quei requisiti che ha, invece, un rapporto d'amore tra due persone che condividono un cammino insieme, fatto anche di compromessi e, perchè no, di spinte verso l'altro, anche quando questo significa mettere da parte il proprio ego.
> 
> Il Conte non tollera limitazioni all'ego, lo ha scritto molte volte. E ha trovato donne che hanno assecondato questa sua spinta verso se stesso e le proprie esigenze. Trovo questa forma di amore molto semplice e sì, poco rischiosa.
> 
> Perfettamente in linea con il Conte-pensiero.


Mah...non lo so...
Direi che non ho mai incontrato una forza che riesca a contrastare il mio ego...se non Dio.
Che con i suoi segnali mi ha dato delle belle rintuzzate.
Come sai io non sono il centro del mio universo, ma io stesso sono un universo completo e chiuso.
Abbastanza stranamente io sono molto diffidente verso le donne che cullano il mio ego, e sono attratto e mi sento amato solo da quelle che hanno la capacità di farmi pensare e riflettere. Amo donne dalla personalità spiccata.
Forse quello che mi ha più attratto in mia moglie è il suo essere un universo completo e chiuso.
Ok per sboronaggine e gioco posso giocare a fare il re sole con le pianetine che orbitano intorno...ma ogni bel gioco dura poco.

QUel che mi preme sottolineare, è che io sono un uomo che pecca moltissimo di intelligenza sociale.
Da cui la necessità imprendiscibile di costruire relazioni e rapporti ad personam.

Nessuno può dire io conosco il vero volto del Conte.
Nessuno.
Ma ciascuno conosce una parte di me.

Non so come spiegare questa cosa, ma sono appassionato alle persone, perchè ciascuna persona mettendosi in relazione con me, estrae da me stesso cose che neanche lontanamente pensavo di possedere.

Così ad ogni persona ho dato il mio nome interiore...
E mi piace che alcune siano, come dire, nel mio cuore....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Generosità stare con una moglie e scopare con altre donne con la sua benedizione?
> 
> Boh, non lo so, può essere. E' una forma di generosità ben ripagata, in ogni caso.
> 
> Sul mio egoismo nel rifarmi una vita sì, sono stata molto egoista. Voglio vivere una vita felice insieme ad un uomo che amo davvero


Non so se ci sia la sua benedizione...
COme sai ognuno di noi due...ha quelle cose solo sue...

Sono le cose solo nostre che abbiamo difeso con i denti.
Quelle contano.

E penso che dividere quelle: sia praticamente impossibile.

Di quelle non ne possiamo parlare.:smile:


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non so se ci sia la sua benedizione...*
> COme sai ognuno di noi due...ha quelle cose solo sue...
> 
> Sono le cose solo nostre che abbiamo difeso con i denti.
> ...


In ogni caso, ribadisco che la tua generosità nei confronti di tua moglie è ben ripagata dalla libertà che, benedizione o no, lei ti concede e che poche donne, credo, ti concederebbero


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In ogni caso, ribadisco che la tua generosità nei confronti di tua moglie è ben ripagata dalla libertà che, benedizione o no, lei ti concede e che poche donne, credo, ti concederebbero


Non lo so...
Io vivo nel mio matrimonio
E non so come vivano gli altri
Non ho il dono dell'ubiquità
Ma cerco di non giudicare la vita altrui...

Ma non abbiamo mai parlato di libertà concesse...
Non penso di poter stare assieme ad una donna e dovermi porre il problema che lei mi conceda o meno certe cose...

Ovvio se non posso vivere in un certo modo...
Mica mi sposo no?

Sono scelte....


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Io vivo nel mio matrimonio
> E non so come vivano gli altri
> Non ho il dono dell'ubiquità
> ...


Certamente, sono scelte. E ognuno vive secondo le proprie.


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eh cosa hai messo sulla tavola? tutte le sue fiche?
> scusa dai mi è scivolata no?
> 
> Coppia e famiglia...
> Mi sembrano realtà più importanti su cui lavorare che non cercare di farsi risarcire da una delusione ricevuta no?:up::up::up::up:


Lo spero e ci credo altrimenti non affrontavo un cambiamento così radicale.................solo il tempo saprà dirmi se ho fatto bene o no :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certamente, sono scelte. E ognuno vive secondo le proprie.


Infatti la tristezza dipende dal dover dipendere dalle scelte altrui.
Ed è uno dei grandi problemi del tradimento.
L'altro sceglie di compiere cose che magari fanno stare bene lui, ma fanno molto male a noi.

Il punto successivo alla scelta è:
Bisogna poi assumersene la responsabilità in prima persona.
Poi pagarne le conseguenze.

Senza piangere sul lato versato.

Ma le nostre scelte sono soggette al giudizio altrui.

Se io vedo uno che sceglie di togliersi la vita perchè la moglie lo ha lasciato, sono portato a pensare che abbia compiuto una scelta stupida.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Lo spero e ci credo altrimenti non affrontavo un cambiamento così radicale.................solo il tempo saprà dirmi se ho fatto bene o no :smile:


Coraggio Milli...
La vita è dura...
E ricorda che ci ha pesantemente deluso...
Può sempre sorprenderci no?
Basta che noi gliene diamo la possibilità....

E se leggi qui dentro...dai una possibilità di riscatto non si nega a nessuno no?:smile:


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Coraggio Milli...
> La vita è dura...
> E ricorda che ci ha pesantemente deluso...
> Può sempre sorprenderci no?
> ...


Voi siete una specie di gruppo di sostegno, a parte tutto il resto molto simpatici, a volte :rotfl:
Prima di registrarmi ho sbirciato e mi siete stati di aiuto..............la crisi della mia coppia l'ho vissuta con lui a mille chilometri da me e non c'è nulla di più complicato voi penso mi capiate bene.
Immaginate di scoprire quello che temevate e di non poter affrontare l'altro perchè al telefono o agli sms non risponde è l'impotenza totale è qualcosa che non so descrivere a parole...............il cuore che pare uscire fuori da quanto batte forte


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..non mi trovi d'accordo... e non me volere... non è una lotta...
> ma sembra molto più altruistico, almeno sulla carta, amare cosi...
> 
> consapevole di quello che è successo.. e consapevole di starci...
> ...


In quel caso si sceglie l'amore. Ma bisogna essere consapevoli che l'amore, a prescindere dalle persone, segue sempre un percorso univoco di decadenza. Insomma, arrivati a 40 o 50 anni e decidere di rifarsi una vita seguendo il desiderio di amare ancora ha pur sempre qualcosa di altruistico. Anche se riferito principalmente ad un desiderio di realizazione personale è pur sempre un nuovo tentativo di donazione. Con più probabilità di "successo" dati i tempi e le situazioni.

Personalmente ho ragionato molto su questo aspetto, sempre personalmente non farei mai più (razionalmente) una scelta "d'amore". Sarebbe una nuova cancellazione di me e un passo gigantesco indietro per la mia consapevolezza. Non mi accontenterei di sentirmi solo nuovamente al settimo cielo per il trasporto provato in una nuova relazione, non mi basterebbe solo quello. Trovo troppo rischioso basare la propria realizzazione sul solo desiderio d'amare e dalla soddisfazione che ne consegue. Cercare la felicità solo in questo equivale per me al rischio di vivere in una gabbia dorata, se ci penso la cosa mi fa anche un po' paura. Ma ho solo sviluppato le mie consapevolezze, se questo non soddisfa i miei bisogni non è detto che possa invece essere pienamente soddisfacente per gli altri.

Parliamo pur sempre di rapporti evoluti. Per me rapporto evoluto è quello che sfocia nella famiglia. Sulla bilancia dei pro e i contro, è quello che trovo più sensato.


----------



## Jerry (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bella frase che condivido, vedo che sei un'idealista anche tu come me (e infatti la prendiamo in quel posto...).
> 
> Da quello che scrivi devo dedurre che la sua è stata l'unica sbandata, ma capisco perfettamente quando dici che ha sporcato i ricordi più belli, è così anche per me.
> Non pensi però che un'altra possibilità non si dovrebbe negare a nessuno, e tanto meno alla compagna che ti eri scelto per la vita, se questa dimostra pentimento?
> ...



Credo sia stata l'unica sbandata....ma, come potrei esserne certo? la fiducia e' andata a strafottersi, dopo l'accaduto nessuno puo' garantirmi che sia stata l'unica...e allora ti fai le seghe mentali, quel giorno che in bagno sentivo parlare ....che c'e' cara? niente sto' parlando da sola.... Magari parlava da sola veramente, era solito farlo ma....il grillo parlante si insinua nella mente e ti dice: stava mentendo....eppoi tanti altri episodi ti riaffiorano. Vedi il marcio dove non c'era, indaghi, diventi pesante con lei e la testa scoppia. No, ho provato a darle una nuova possibilita' ma non ci sono riuscito, non ce la faccio, sono andato via e non mi sento un vigliacco, non la amo piu', solo tanta pena credimi, non abbiamo figli, lei non puo' e quindi rapporti senza protezione...il pensiero che abbia ricevuto il seme di un altro mi da' il voltastomaco....per non parlare di altre possibili infezioni o ancora di piu' grave. Il mio disgusto e' soprattutto questo. Ti auguro di riuscire a perdonare, capisco che a volte dopo il fattaccio si cerca di ricostruire ma, la maggior parte lo fa' per non distruggere quello che si e' costruito e parlo di interessi comuni, figli, parenti, lavoro, precarieta' specialmente in questi periodi, spese legali e quantaltro, sono fortunato sotto questo aspetto, siamo indipendenti e senza prole, ho ricominciato a vivere, a guardare con piu' interesse quello che mi circonda, molte volte mi ritorna in mente ma tiro dritto per la mia strada, in fondo la vita continua


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Jerry ha detto:


> Credo sia stata l'unica sbandata....ma, come potrei esserne certo? la fiducia e' andata a strafottersi, dopo l'accaduto nessuno puo' garantirmi che sia stata l'unica...e allora ti fai le seghe mentali, quel giorno che in bagno sentivo parlare ....che c'e' cara? niente sto' parlando da sola.... Magari parlava da sola veramente, era solito farlo ma....il grillo parlante si insinua nella mente e ti dice: stava mentendo....eppoi tanti altri episodi ti riaffiorano. Vedi il marcio dove non c'era, indaghi, diventi pesante con lei e la testa scoppia. No, ho provato a darle una nuova possibilita' ma non ci sono riuscito, non ce la faccio, sono andato via e non mi sento un vigliacco, non la amo piu', solo tanta pena credimi, non abbiamo figli, lei non puo' e quindi rapporti senza protezione...il pensiero che abbia ricevuto il seme di un altro mi da' il voltastomaco....per non parlare di altre possibili infezioni o ancora di piu' grave. Il mio disgusto e' soprattutto questo. Ti auguro di riuscire a perdonare, capisco che a volte dopo il fattaccio si cerca di ricostruire ma, la maggior parte lo fa' per non distruggere quello che si e' costruito e parlo di interessi comuni, figli, parenti, lavoro, precarieta' specialmente in questi periodi, spese legali e quantaltro, sono fortunato sotto questo aspetto, siamo indipendenti e senza prole, ho ricominciato a vivere, a guardare con piu' interesse quello che mi circonda, molte volte mi ritorna in mente ma tiro dritto per la mia strada, in fondo la vita continua



Caro Jerry, ti auguro ogni bene!
Ti capisco e capisco la scelta che hai fatto, tanti elementi che hai descritto così bene avrei potuto scriverli anch'io:
la fiducia a zero, indagini e costruzioni mentali assurde, paranoiche. Vedere il partner come un nemico da osservare e da cui guardarsi le spalle...pazzesco!!
Poi, però il vento gira e quel po' di sentimento rimasto fa sentire la sua voce e ti dà la spinta per andare avanti, per non arrendersi ancora...
Capisco il tuo disgusto, anche se non sono un uomo. Sono cose difficilissime da accettare e meno male che te ne sei reso conto presto che non avresti superato e questo neanche fra cent'anni, così non hai investito tutte le energie per fronteggiare un dolore insuperabile per te.
Il fatto di non aver avuto figli è una benedizione per te, sai che le cose si complicherebbero non poco e ci sarebbe un ulteriore carico di dolore di cui ti sentiresti in qualche modo responsabile. 
Mi è venuta in mente un'immagine brutale che ti dico: pensa che le mele marce vanno tolte dal cesto...
Ancora in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## Spider (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> In quel caso si sceglie l'amore. Ma bisogna essere consapevoli che l'amore, a prescindere dalle persone, segue sempre un percorso univoco di decadenza. Insomma, arrivati a 40 o 50 anni e decidere di rifarsi una vita seguendo il desiderio di amare ancora ha pur sempre qualcosa di altruistico. Anche se riferito principalmente ad un desiderio di realizazione personale è pur sempre un nuovo tentativo di donazione. Con più probabilità di "successo" dati i tempi e le situazioni.
> 
> Personalmente ho ragionato molto su questo aspetto, sempre personalmente non farei mai più (razionalmente) una scelta "d'amore". Sarebbe una nuova cancellazione di me e un passo gigantesco indietro per la mia consapevolezza. Non mi accontenterei di sentirmi solo nuovamente al settimo cielo per il trasporto provato in una nuova relazione, non mi basterebbe solo quello. Trovo troppo rischioso basare la propria realizzazione sul solo desiderio d'amare e dalla soddisfazione che ne consegue. Cercare la felicità solo in questo equivale per me al rischio di vivere in una gabbia dorata, se ci penso la cosa mi fa anche un po' paura. Ma ho solo sviluppato le mie consapevolezze, se questo non soddisfa i miei bisogni non è detto che possa invece essere pienamente soddisfacente per gli altri.
> 
> Parliamo pur sempre di rapporti evoluti. Per me rapporto evoluto è quello che sfocia nella famiglia. Sulla bilancia dei pro e i contro, è quello che trovo più sensato.


...Jon, anche il tuo è un percorso molto razionale, non tanto diverso da quello del Conte....
almeno cosi io lo leggo nelle tue parole...
l'amore, un certo tipo di "amore" è andato...le risoluzioni poi possono essere diverse... c'è chi cerca mille donne,
gratificando il suo ego, chi ... cerca altro, una nuova risposta... ma con il disincanto... sempre in tasca...
anche cercare la risoluzione nella famiglia... può assolutamente non risolvere, quando hai sete di te... e di come saresti stato, di ciò che sei.
io vorrei tornare ad essere semplicemente me stesso, senza sovrastrutture, senza disincanto... 

... ad esempio, se si può tornare ad amare ancora... innamorasi di nuovo... allora perchè non della stessa persona?
perchè se si resta .. cambia la percezione?... e se si va via... tutto dovrebbe tornare come prima?

sono io che sono cambiato, non quello che mi gira intorno... e in ogni angolo del mondo e con qualunque persona mi raffonti, sempre avrò una percezione diversa di me e quindi delle mie emozioni...dei miei sentimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Luglio 2012)

Si può tornare ad amare ancora... se l'altro lo vedi come un ex... in fondo pressocchè tutti abbiamo degli ex  di una precedente storia del passato nel momento in cui cominciamo (...o ricominciamo) una storia d'amore... 
Se la ami davvero e lei ti ama davvero, e l'altro/a diventano ex, se la ami...
Che sia con la stessa persona o con un'altra, si può lasciare alle spalle il passato ed essere felici... 
Non rinunciare alla persona che ami... perchè l'amore è l'unica cosa per cui valga davvero la pena vivere...
Tutto il resto è un accontentarsi di vivacchiare, ma infelici e rendendo infelici comunque anche chi è con noi. Leggi nel tuo cuore se è amore... e se lo è... mai rinunciare all'amore... l'amore è l'unica cosa per cui valga davvero la pena vivere...


----------



## stellina (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Jon, anche il tuo è un percorso molto razionale, non tanto diverso da quello del Conte....
> almeno cosi io lo leggo nelle tue parole...
> l'amore, un certo tipo di "amore" è andato...le risoluzioni poi possono essere diverse... c'è chi cerca mille donne,
> gratificando il suo ego, chi ... cerca altro, una nuova risposta... ma con il disincanto... sempre in tasca...
> ...


io penso che l'amore sia come un bel vaso di cristallo...è fragile e se per qualsiasi motivo si rompe e tu ci sei molto affezionato e sei un tipo molto paziente, potrai raccoglierne tutti i pezzi, ed anche le scagliette più piccole..potrai, armandoti di pazienza certosina, incollarlo tutto...magari sarai così bravo che potrà sembrare anche intonso quando lo esporrai sopra un mobile...ma provaci a metterci l'acqua...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Jon, anche il tuo è un percorso molto razionale, non tanto diverso da quello del Conte....
> almeno cosi io lo leggo nelle tue parole...
> l'amore, un certo tipo di "amore" è andato...le risoluzioni poi possono essere diverse... c'è chi cerca mille donne,
> gratificando il suo ego, chi ... cerca altro, una nuova risposta... ma con il disincanto... sempre in tasca...
> ...


Ma spider
Non è che hai cambiato occhi?
Non è che hai cambiato punto di osservazione ?
Innamorarsi di nuovo...
Uhm...no io penso che proprio la scomparsa dell'innamoramento è come un dipanarsi di nubi...
Ti trovi lì difronte la persona nuda e cruda come è.
Magari impari ad amarla per quello che è, per quello che ti dona...
Noi tutti amiamo chi ci fa del bene.
Ma come fare quando ci fanno del male?

Noi ci evolviamo con il tempo...
Magari siamo smarriti quando ci tocca confrontarci con emozioni nuove e ignote...

magari ti spaventi perchè arrivi a provare questa rabbia accecante...

Ma se siamo forti...
E con il cuore grande impariamo ad amare anche la parte nemica di lei...

Mi hai fatto venire in mente un passo di Cristo dove dice...se amiamo solo quelli che ci amano che merito ne abbiamo?
Amare anche i nostri nemici, cosa vuol dire? Se non amare la parte di lei o di lui che sentiamo minacciosa e nemica...

E capisco che sei lì e ti guardi attorno e ti dici...
Dove sei perduto amore...dove sei...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma spider
> Non è che hai cambiato occhi?
> Non è che hai cambiato punto di osservazione ?
> Innamorarsi di nuovo...
> ...



Bellissimo post...
Mi fa riflettere.


----------



## Sodyako (31 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...quindi non c'è possibilità per chi decide di restare?...
> 
> impossibile ... abbandonarsi di nuovo.... questo mi chiedo...
> conosco la tua risposta...
> ...


Io conosco persone che hanno superato. Non é che ora siano piú felici di altre, sono coppie normali. Il dolore c'é ancora, sepellito, sia dal tradito che dal traditore. Si tradisce da soli ma si supera in due. Il dolore ti rimane anche se cambi partner, come un lutto.

Il tradimento é la prova piú grande per un amore, ma non potrai ma essere certo che sia amore se non sarai riuscito a superarlo. Per questo si dice che ogni grande amore ha vissuto un tradimento.

Si puó definire amore quello che finisce per un tradimento? Le persone sbagliano, succede. Chi ama sa perdonare.

S*B


----------



## Spider (31 Luglio 2012)

*


Sodyako ha detto:



			Io conosco persone che hanno superato. Non é che ora siano piú felici di altre, sono coppie normali. Il dolore c'é ancora, sepellito, sia dal tradito che dal traditore. Si tradisce da soli ma si supera in due. Il dolore ti rimane anche se cambi partner, come un lutto.

Il tradimento é la prova piú grande per un amore, ma non potrai ma essere certo che sia amore se non sarai riuscito a superarlo. Per questo si dice che ogni grande amore ha vissuto un tradimento.

Si puó definire amore quello che finisce per un tradimento? Le persone sbagliano, succede. Chi ama sa perdonare.

S*B
		
Clicca per espandere...

*
...come fare per quotarti?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

...Si puó definire amore quello che finisce per un tradimento? Le persone sbagliano, succede. Chi ama sa perdonare.

S*B[/QUOTE]



Chi ama, ed è riamato, saprà capire... ed amare... ancora... sempre...


----------



## colori della luce (31 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. Mi sono trascinato questa cosa per molto tempo, sono stato male (come tutti in questi casi, qui sul forum ne abbiamo un'infinità di esempi), ho sofferto molto, ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. Io sto benissimo insieme a lei, mi piace condividere tutto con lei, il sesso tra noi è fantastico, facciamo molti progetti insieme, insomma "the show must go on".
> Il punto è che da quasi 4 anni io non le ho più detto "ti amo". Lei sì, me lo dice spesso, ma io non ci riesco. Non so come spiegarlo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, è voglia di continuare a condividere la nostra esperienza di vita (siamo praticamente cresciuti insieme), è passione a letto, è complicità, è amicizia, sono tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


il segreto dell'amore è manifestare  apprezzamento , non dare mai per scontato che la persona amata sia consapevole del tuo apprezzamento. non importa quante volte dici con sentimento sincero ti amo: le tue parole suoneranno sempre nuove e fresche.
Detto da me poi!!!


----------



## punti di vista (31 Luglio 2012)

Sodyako ha detto:


> Si puó definire amore quello che finisce per un tradimento?


si può definire amore quello che pone in essere un tradimento?




Sodyako ha detto:


> Le persone sbagliano, succede. Chi ama sa perdonare.


perdonare cosa?

in chi tradisce c'è la volontà di tradire... non si inciampa in un tradimento come in un sasso non visto.
il perdono dovrebbe o potrebbe negare valore a questa volontà?
e sarebbe amore o presunzione?


----------



## Sole (31 Luglio 2012)

Sodyako ha detto:


> Io conosco persone che hanno superato. Non é che ora siano piú felici di altre, sono coppie normali. Il dolore c'é ancora, sepellito, sia dal tradito che dal traditore. Si tradisce da soli ma si supera in due.* Il dolore ti rimane* anche se cambi partner, come un lutto.
> 
> *Il tradimento é la prova piú grande per un amore, ma non potrai ma essere certo che sia amore se non sarai riuscito a superarlo*. Per questo si dice che ogni grande amore ha vissuto un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Sul nero... direi che resta il ricordo, più o meno vivo. Il dolore passa, è inevitabile.

Sul rosso... penso che la prova più grande per un amore sia il tempo. Riuscire ad amarsi nel tempo in modo vero, senza tradirsi e ingannarsi, questa è la prova più grande.


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Jon, anche il tuo è un percorso molto razionale, non tanto diverso da quello del Conte....
> almeno cosi io lo leggo nelle tue parole...
> l'amore, un certo tipo di "amore" è andato...le risoluzioni poi possono essere diverse... c'è chi cerca mille donne,
> gratificando il suo ego, chi ... cerca altro, una nuova risposta... ma con il disincanto... sempre in tasca...
> ...


Caro Spider, parlo per me, innamorarsi ancora, come prima, non credo sia possibile alle stesse "condizioni". Difficile da realizzare con la medesima persona, un po' meno, forse, con una nuova.

Perchè, come hai detto, sei tu ad essere cambiato. Mi chiedo come si possa, con questa consapevolezza, desiderare di tornare indietro nel tempo e nella coscienza. Se hai sete di te, il tradimento probabilmente è l'esperienza più adatta a farti prendere coscienza di te. Ed è forse proprio questo il punto, in quel momento scopri che certe percezioni erano mutuate fondamentalmente da un'altra persona. Scopri che tentare di ritrovare il passato te stesso nella medesima persona è impossibile.

Renditi conto che la nostra realizzazione spesso passa attraverso il riscontro che di riflesso otteniamo dalle altre persone. In un rapporto di coppia questo effetto è addirittura potenziato dal fatto che ci sentiamo a nostro agio in una relazione che ci accetta per quello che siamo. Dove non vi è bisogno di sovrastrutture e dove l'incanto è in realtà la possibilità di abbandonarci all'idea che non siamo soli e che addirittura possiamo demandare il nostro equilibrio ad un altro individuo. Una gabbia dorata appunto. Fuori c'è il mondo vero, arido a volte. E' normale che ci faccia paura, ma in quel momento sperare di tornare ad inebriarsi per alterare la realtà non è la soluzione.

Capisco che prendere atto della nostra "solitudine" in maniera repentina e traumatica come accade nel tradimento non è cosa facile. Io ci sono passato. Ma non accettare la realtà che si impone, con la quale scopriamo di essere individui soli ed autonomi, non credo sia la strada migliore. Se a questo aggiungi il tentativo di ricerca delle perdute sensazioni allora il tradimento subito assume la forma di una patologia.

In questo scenario ho deciso, anche senza sforzi particolari se vogliamo, di andare avanti piuttosto che indietro. Semplicemente perchè da quel momento le mie paure erano decisamente minori di prima. Sono soddisfatto delle mie scelte perchè sono quelle che mi hanno permesso di ottenere quello che ho oggi. Che non è quello che avevo ieri. Il fatto è che il me stesso del passato era una condizione limitata e limitante ed ho l'assoluta certezza che mai desidererò di tornare quello di prima, ne con questa ne con un'altra ipotetica donna. Impossibile tentare di imbastire nuovamente sensazioni ed emozioni appartenenti ad uno stato di inconsapevolezza.

Quindi mi ripeto, diamo troppa importanza all'amore in se. Non che non ne abbia, ma se quell'amore definisce la nostra condizione personale allora qualcosa manca davvero e in questa situazione si è tutt'altro che liberi.


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma spider
> Non è che hai cambiato occhi?
> Non è che hai cambiato punto di osservazione ?
> Innamorarsi di nuovo...
> ...



Questo post me lo vado a copiare!:up:

Penso spesso anch'io al passo di Cristo da te citato...quando sono chiusa nel mio malessere e non mi sopporto per non riuscire a realizzare ciò che ci dice Lui.
Ci sto provando... però che impresa che è!


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2012)

Sodyako ha detto:


> Io conosco persone che hanno superato. Non é che ora siano piú felici di altre, sono coppie normali. Il dolore c'é ancora, sepellito, sia dal tradito che dal traditore. Si tradisce da soli ma si supera in due. Il dolore ti rimane anche se cambi partner, come un lutto.
> 
> Il tradimento é la prova piú grande per un amore, ma non potrai ma essere certo che sia amore se non sarai riuscito a superarlo. Per questo si dice che ogni grande amore ha vissuto un tradimento.
> 
> ...



E' una perla di saggezza...il tradimento è davvero la prova più grande.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma spider
> Non è che hai cambiato occhi?
> Non è che hai cambiato punto di osservazione ?
> Innamorarsi di nuovo...
> ...


Quanta verità che hai scritto.

E quanta evoluzione ci sta dentro un essere umano. Si rimane con il ricordo di quello che eravamo ed a cui credevamo, e ci si guarda dentro guardando con occhi diversi la persona che ti ritrovi accanto, è sempre la stessa, stessi occhi stesse labbra tutto uguale a parte te stesso che sei cambiato, e chissà se la persona che ti sta accanto è cambiata e chissà chi è adesso. 

E continui a guardarti dentro e ti dici, si adesso so chi sono, adesso so cosa voglio ed adesso ed in questo periodo sto cominciando a vivere, il danno sta però sta in quello che adesso vuoi o vorresti, perchè sai bene che quello che sei e che vorresti non è quello che eri e che volevi, e ti domandi, oltre quello che adesso sei e sai vale anche per chi ti sta accanto? o chi ti sta accanto è rimasta in parte quello che era? Ma te ne freghi adesso della persona che ti sta accanto, ti basta andare avanti e renderla contenta o felice con i divertimenti e le solite routinne della vita familiare, adesso sta a te stesso capire se prendere quello che l'evoluzione ti ha portato ad essere, adesso sei in una posizione di stallo dove la realtà presente è in netto contrasto con quello che ti ha accompagnato nella vita passata.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sodyako ha detto:


> Io conosco persone che hanno superato. Non é che ora siano piú felici di altre, sono coppie normali. Il dolore c'é ancora, sepellito, sia dal tradito che dal traditore. Si tradisce da soli ma si supera in due. Il dolore ti rimane anche se cambi partner, come un lutto.
> 
> Il tradimento é la prova piú grande per un amore, ma non potrai ma essere certo che sia amore se non sarai riuscito a superarlo. Per questo si dice che ogni grande amore ha vissuto un tradimento.
> 
> ...


ma quante stronzate...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> si può definire amore quello che pone in essere un tradimento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rifletto su quello che hai scritto:

il perdono si dà proprio a colui/colei che per loro volontà agiscono in un certo modo.
Altrimenti non ha senso il perdono per qualcosa di involontario.
Non ci sarebbe niente da perdonare...

Che dici?


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rifletto su quello che hai scritto:
> 
> il perdono si dà proprio a colui/colei che per loro volontà agiscono in un certo modo.
> Altrimenti non ha senso il perdono per qualcosa di involontario.
> ...


il perdono al limite lo devi concedere a chi si pente sul serio...

quella lenza de tu' marito tutto me pare tranne che pentito...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quante stronzate...
> 
> ahahahah




...ora sono sollevata che ti ho letto!
Mi stavi facendo preoccupare...


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il perdono al limite lo devi concedere a chi si pente sul serio...
> 
> quella lenza de tu' marito tutto me pare tranne che pentito...
> 
> ahahahahah



No, è pentito pentito...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ora sono sollevata che ti ho letto!
> Mi stavi facendo preoccupare...


Ero al mare ed accanto un'amica, mi guarda e dice che schifo!! mi accorgo di che parla, e tra me e me mi dico ma che schifo!! indovina che abbiamo visto ed a chi ho pensato? 

Ti do un aiuto, galleggiava.


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rifletto su quello che hai scritto:
> 
> il perdono si dà proprio a colui/colei che per loro volontà agiscono in un certo modo.
> Altrimenti non ha senso il perdono per qualcosa di involontario.
> ...


Credo anch'io che non ci sia nulla da perdonare per qualcosa di involontario.  E il fatto del libero arbitrio di cui disponiamo: la libertà di scegliere di fare o non fare.....poi è ovvio che ogni scelta porta a delle conseguenze,un pò come un effetto domino.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, è pentito pentito...


se come no...

quello ha avuto solo culo a sceglie a te dal mazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero al mare ed accanto un'amica, mi guarda e dice che schifo!! mi accorgo di che parla, e tra me e me mi dico ma che schifo!! indovina che abbiamo visto ed a chi ho pensato?
> 
> Ti do un aiuto, galleggiava.


mejo esse stronzi che coglioni pero' tu te sei superato perche' oltre che coglione sei diventato pure stronzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mejo esse stronzi che coglioni pero' tu te sei superato perche' oltre che coglione sei diventato pure stronzo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Che te la sei sentita? sicuro che pensavo a te? buh! ma sempre in mezzo pensi di stare? 

auahuahaaauahaaahahah


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che non ci sia nulla da perdonare per qualcosa di involontario.  E il fatto del libero arbitrio di cui disponiamo: la libertà di scegliere di fare o non fare.....poi è ovvio che ogni scelta porta a delle conseguenze,un pò come un effetto domino.


Se l'errore è involontario, quindi senza capacità di intendere e volere, più che di perdono infatti devi farti carico di sostenere ed assistere una persona più o meno consapevole.

Se l'errore è volontario il perdono assume un valore nullo e inutile se a questo non aggiungete la pretesa che i patti vengano rispettati.

Il fatto è che nel tradimento non esiste distinzione tra volontario e involontario. Non è che dobbiamo giustificare anche l'assurdo, possiamo trovare solo delle spiegazioni e decidere se queste ci danno spazio o meno.

Ma in ogni caso andare avanti significa escludere la possibilità di ripetere errori del passato che sono stati "archiviati".


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che te la sei sentita? sicuro che pensavo a te? buh! ma sempre in mezzo pensi di stare?
> 
> auahuahaaauahaaahahah


mica pensavo che te riferissi a me, te facevo solo er pistolotto sulla differenza tra l'esse stronzi e l'esse coglioni...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mica pensavo che te riferissi a me, te facevo solo er pistolotto sulla differenza tra l'esse stronzi e l'esse coglioni...



Ah ok, grazie.

Visto che er pistolotto è stato scritto da un professore a tema, prendo spunto per imparare 

bhuauahuahuahauaha.


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se l'errore è involontario, quindi senza capacità di intendere e volere, più che di perdono infatti devi farti carico di sostenere ed assistere una persona più o meno consapevole.
> 
> Se l'errore è volontario il perdono assume un valore nullo e inutile se a questo non aggiungete la pretesa che i patti vengano rispettati.
> 
> ...


Vero. Se si sceglie di perdonare, si prova a ricucire un rapporto che ovviamente non potrà essere quello che era prima un pò come una casa ricostruita dopo un terremoto...dovrà essere rifatta con criteri antisismici per evitare che ricada di nuovo.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ok, grazie.
> 
> Visto che er pistolotto è stato scritto da un professore a tema, prendo spunto per imparare
> 
> bhuauahuahuahauaha.


te diro' che nun ne hai bisogno perche' madre natura t'ha favorito facendote nasce coglione gia' fatto e finito...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te diro' che nun ne hai bisogno perche' madre natura t'ha favorito facendote nasce coglione gia' fatto e finito...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Detto da lei "prof" è un complimento. Ed un giorno riuscirò ad eguagliarla... se non a superarla 

auahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Detto da lei "prof" è un complimento. Ed un giorno riuscirò ad eguagliarla... se non a superarla
> 
> auahahahahahaha


ma coco', hai pure le risposte preimpostate?

gesu' che appallamento co' sto fesso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Sodyako ha detto:


> Io conosco persone che hanno superato. Non é che ora siano piú felici di altre, sono coppie normali. Il dolore c'é ancora, sepellito, sia dal tradito che dal traditore. Si tradisce da soli ma si supera in due. Il dolore ti rimane anche se cambi partner, come un lutto.
> 
> Il tradimento é la prova piú grande per un amore, ma non potrai ma essere certo che sia amore se non sarai riuscito a superarlo. Per questo si dice che ogni grande amore ha vissuto un tradimento.
> 
> ...


è una domanda che mi faccio molto spesso. Dipende dal tradimento, è la risposta che mi do ogni volta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma coco', hai pure le risposte preimpostate?
> 
> gesu' che appallamento co' sto fesso...


Sentite, voi due. Mi avete stufato. Perchè siete due belle persone entrambi, secondo me... smettetela di perdere tempo ad attaccarvi tra voi, vi siete fraintesi fin dall'inizio e se continuate così ingrandirete solo la montagna di fraintendimenti che ci sono tra voi.


----------



## battiato63 (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma coco', hai pure le risposte preimpostate?
> 
> gesu' che appallamento co' sto fesso...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: uaglò tutt a post?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sentite, voi due. Mi avete stufato. Perchè siete due belle persone entrambi, secondo me... smettetela di perdere tempo ad attaccarvi tra voi, vi siete fraintesi fin dall'inizio e se continuate così ingrandirete solo la montagna di fraintendimenti che ci sono tra voi.



Sorè ti rispondo seriamente, non pensare che io attacchi ex, sono sicuro che anche lui si diverte come me, diciamo che è un atto di forza tra due uomini! una maniera per insomma fare i macho. Leggo ex e noto che in alcune risposte lui effettivamente dice cose giuste, ma noto anche a parte il suo modo di scrivere che, non riesce ad accettare che mai potrà capire come ci si sente e come si cambia in chi ha subito o fatto un tradimento, quindi a parte il suo modo di esprimermi mi disturba proprio quello che in ultimo io ho scritto e lui fa finta di non capire. 
Poi alla fine sorè questo è sempre e solo un mio pensiero. Quindi se ricapita che ci "attacchiamo" e so che può dare fastidio, da parte mia vedetela come una sorta di divertimento e maniera per evadere da certi schemi a tema che un forum come questo impone.


----------



## punti di vista (31 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rifletto su quello che hai scritto:
> 
> il perdono si dà proprio a colui/colei che per loro volontà agiscono in un certo modo.
> Altrimenti non ha senso il perdono per qualcosa di involontario.
> ...



dico che il perdono è concetto cristiano, qualcosa che si dà, appunto, per-dono.
stando a questo concetto, non importa né la gravità dell'azione commessa, né la sua volontarietà, visto che si può stemperarla con la mancanza di consapevolezza di chi ha agito ("perdona loro perchè NON sanno quello che fanno").

è una remissione di "colpa", altro concetto cristiano, un'assoluzione.

personalmente trovo presuntuoso, e per certi versi illusorio, pensare di poter assolvere qualcuno.
non credo si possa invalidare la volontà di un essere umano, o la sua consapevolezza, senza riconoscerne al contempo un'incapacità di fondo, considerarlo poca cosa... sempre ammesso che questo qualcuno voglia poi veramente essere assolto.

si potrebbe semmai provare a comprendere un determinato comportamento, con tutte le implicazioni personali del caso, ferma restando l'attribuzione non della "colpa", ma della responsabilità... che non si cancella di sicuro per un atto magnanimo.


----------



## ZoDyaKo (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una domanda che mi faccio molto spesso. Dipende dal tradimento, è la risposta che mi do ogni volta.


Secondo te... un amore che finisce per un tradimento, non giustifica in parte il tradimento?

Certo dipende dal tradimento, la durata, il coinvolgimento, il modo in cui viene scoperto, la negazione dell'evidenza, il cumulo di balle raccontate.... Le bugie sono la cosa peggiore. 

In realtà piú che dal tradimento, dipende dal comportamento dopo il tradimento. Il tradito non potrà mai superarlo da solo, và superato insieme. Ci vuole tempo, e volontà che solo un grande amore potrebbe impiegare.

S*B


----------



## Zodyako (31 Luglio 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> si può definire amore quello che pone in essere un tradimento?


Si puó definire amore quello di chi non si accorge che il partner lo sta tradendo? Si puó definire amore quello di chi chiude una relazione per aver scoperto il tradimento del partner? Se il tradimento é una fuga dai problemi, come puó esserlo la droga e l'alcool, chi tradisce và crocifisso o aiutato dalla persona che sostiene di amarlo?

Se ami te stesso specchiandoti nel partner, il tuo amore é fragile, ed é egoistico. Si trasforma in odio facilmente.

Se ami il tuo partner, e se il tuo partner ama te, il tradimento si supera. 

L'amore non é una costante, ha alti e bassi, e i problemi pratici di ogni giorno. L'occasione giusta al momento giusto puó portare a sbagliare, a ricercare una evasione, in cui il sesso non é nemmeno il fine ma piuttosto il mezzo.

S*B


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Si puó definire amore quello di chi non si accorge che il partner lo sta tradendo? Si puó definire amore quello di chi chiude una relazione per aver scoperto il tradimento del partner? Se il tradimento é una fuga dai problemi, come puó esserlo la droga e l'alcool, chi tradisce và crocifisso o aiutato dalla persona che sostiene di amarlo?
> 
> Se ami te stesso specchiandoti nel partner, il tuo amore é fragile, ed é egoistico. Si trasforma in odio facilmente.
> 
> ...


ao' ma te pagano in base al numero delle stronzate che spari?

ahahahah


----------



## Zodyako (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' ma te pagano in base al numero delle stronzate che spari?
> 
> ahahahah


Tu sei un traditore seriale della tua intelligenza.. 

S*B


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Tu sei un traditore seriale della tua intelligenza..
> 
> S*B


ao per es. paragona' un traditore ad un tossico e va aiutato uguale e' da sciroccati...

sappilo...

ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

ZoDyaKo ha detto:


> Secondo te... un amore che finisce per un tradimento, non giustifica in parte il tradimento?
> 
> Certo dipende dal tradimento, la durata, il coinvolgimento, il modo in cui viene scoperto, la negazione dell'evidenza, il cumulo di balle raccontate.... Le bugie sono la cosa peggiore.
> 
> ...


Bon, secondo me... se l'amore riesce a superare il tradimento ... è un grande amore. Ma non è vero il contrario. Un tradimento può uccidere un amore perchè, dal momento che uno causa sofferenza all'altro, non determina di non amarlo... ma può determinare di non essere più amato.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, secondo me... se l'amore riesce a superare il tradimento ... è un grande amore. Ma non è vero il contrario. Un tradimento può uccidere un amore perchè, dal momento che uno causa sofferenza all'altro, non determina di non amarlo... ma può determinare di non essere più amato.


Peggio può determinare che non sei MAI stato amato.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peggio può determinare che non sei MAI stato amato.


----------



## Spider (1 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Si puó definire amore quello di chi non si accorge che il partner lo sta tradendo? Si puó definire amore quello di chi chiude una relazione per aver scoperto il tradimento del partner? Se il tradimento é una fuga dai problemi, come puó esserlo la droga e l'alcool, chi tradisce và crocifisso o aiutato dalla persona che sostiene di amarlo?
> 
> Se ami te stesso specchiandoti nel partner, il tuo amore é fragile, ed é egoistico. Si trasforma in odio facilmente.
> 
> ...


...una riflessione profondissima la tua, in cui credo e aspiro profondamente...
.. io ad esempio... vorrei saper amare cosi... 
tu mi dirai che tutto è spontaneo, e un amore, un senso di amore cosi non si cerca, viene e arriva naturalmente.. magari lo hai sempre avuto... ti è congeniale...
se ami veramente... sai perdonare.. perchè è più forte la perdita dell'altro che il dolore che può averti dato..
... raggiungere la consapevolezza drammatica ma vera che un amore senza prove.. è solo un riflesso di un amore... e dove l'altro e te si sono annientati... sfusi in una unicità che non ha lasciato scampo.

 e non solo, se ami veramente... comprendi emotivamente le spinte, le ragioni dell'altro...e diventano le tue, si intrecciamo con la tua storia, con il tuo vissuto.

il dolore è tanto, la disistima anche... la voglia di mandare tutto affanculo fortissima... ma chi saprei amare di più .. dopo?
un surrogato di amore, un altro viso... che alimenti il mio ego... e mi faccia dire.." di te mi posso fidare"...a me non basta, non è questo che voglio.

Amare l'altro solo perchè ci corrisponde in pieno, non ci delude mai... sempre è perfetto...è facile ed infantile...
indubbiamente l'amore è nel rispetto e la stima di chi ti sta accanto... ma anche nella capacità di superare delle prove... degli ostacoli...


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...una riflessione profondissima la tua, in cui credo e aspiro profondamente...
> .. io ad esempio... vorrei saper amare cosi...
> tu mi dirai che tutto è spontaneo, e un amore, un senso di amore cosi non si cerca, viene e arriva naturalmente.. magari lo hai sempre avuto... ti è congeniale...
> se ami veramente... sai perdonare.. perchè è più forte la perdita dell'altro che il dolore che può averti dato..
> ...



Spider, anche le tue sono riflessioni molto profonde e sentite...
Tutti noi vorremmo saper amare così, ma mi chiedo se sia un amore possibile da realizzare, o sia piuttosto anche questo un concetto di amore che resta sospeso su di un piano ideale per poi non concretizzarsi nella realtà della vita.
Un concetto filosofico...
Ma chi ci riesce in fondo?
Guardiamo la realtà: lo vediamo anche qua...quanta fatica per raggiungere risultati che a mio avviso sono mediocri.
Di delusioni ce ne sono di tanti tipi e di tante gradazioni, ma il tradimento penso che appartenga alla peggiore.
Ma cosa c'è di peggio: il nostro compagno/a si è interessato ad un'altra persona che non siamo noi, ha preferito (per un lasso di tempo) un altro, o, in caso di tradimento per sesso, gli stavamo bene noi e in contemporanea l'altro, tanto per distrarsi e per rimettersi in gioco...che bella motivazione!      
Sono scelte completamente volontarie e ne sono responsabili, non c'è mica tanto da dire...
Sono convinta che ci siano tradimenti inaccettabili e imperdonabili, e che sia tutto legato alla personalità e alla sensibilità del tradito, più uno è idealista e profondo di animo e più avrà difficoltà a superare un'offesa così grande.
Comunque, da qualsiasi lato tu lo veda, è e resta una delle delusioni più pazzesche che può dare l'altra tua metà.

E' vero: è più forte la perdita dell'altro che il dolore che ti ha recato...ma ragionaci: è sempre scegliere il male minore, il meno peggio, e quando siamo costretti a un simile compromesso le cose si fanno già scabrose poiché quell'incanto, quell'orgoglio di sentirti una bella coppia sono spariti lasciando un gran vuoto...

Stasera sono "leggermente" turbata, non so se si vede...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Spider, anche le tue sono riflessioni molto profonde e sentite...
> Tutti noi vorremmo saper amare così, ma mi chiedo se sia un amore possibile da realizzare, o sia piuttosto anche questo un concetto di amore che resta sospeso su di un piano ideale per poi non concretizzarsi nella realtà della vita.
> Un concetto filosofico...
> Ma chi ci riesce in fondo?
> ...


A me sei piaciuta molto


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Amare l'altro solo perchè ci corrisponde in pieno, non ci delude mai... sempre è perfetto...è facile ed infantile...
> indubbiamente l'amore è nel rispetto e la stima di chi ti sta accanto... ma anche nella capacità di superare delle prove... degli ostacoli...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

*virtuale o reale ?*



tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lei. Classica "scappatella", ormai già chiusa e sepolta. Per lei, ma non per me. (....) ma siamo andati avanti insieme, lei mi è stata vicina e mi ha dimostrato il suo pentimento e la grande voglia di continuare la nostra vita insieme. Io ho fatto molta fatica, ma qualche tempo fa finalmente sono riuscito a mettere una pietra sopra la vicenda. Non l'ho cancellata, semplicemente cerco di non pensarci più (ma ve lo dico, è impossibile) e continuare con serenità il mio percorso insieme a lei. (....)
> Questo mi porta dritto ad una riflessione: in amore non c'è spazio per il tradimento. Quando si ama una persona, non la si tradisce MAI. Quello che c'è tra noi adesso forse non è più amore, è grande affetto, (....) tante belle cose, ma non è più amore.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Coniugato da anni, con figli, no tradimenti effettivi. Ma a questo punto mi piacerebbe proprio. Se capitasse l'occasione penso non mi tirerei indietro. DOMANDA, conta di più un tradimento consumato oppure uno mentale, cioè desiderato, immaginato, agognato, ma mai avvenuto ? O contano ugualmente ? Cosa fa la differenza, venire a sapere di un fatto o sentirsi traditori (o traditi/e) perchè lo sid desidera ? Facile parlare di FATTI, più sfumanta la situazione per il virtuale...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Spider, anche le tue sono riflessioni molto profonde e sentite...
> Tutti noi vorremmo saper amare così, ma mi chiedo se sia un amore possibile da realizzare, o sia piuttosto anche questo un concetto di amore che resta sospeso su di un piano ideale per poi non concretizzarsi nella realtà della vita.
> Un concetto filosofico...
> Ma chi ci riesce in fondo?
> ...


Si nel concetto ampio di tradimento che per me è questo e non tanto se ti fai tizio o caio o sempronio per 4 ciavadine...
Allora ci ho ragionato su...
Per me sarebbe tradimento inacettabile vedere che tu mia compagna mi fai vivere na vita d'inferno, con me sempre musona, rabbiosa, scontrosa ecc..ecc...e con un'altro tutta latte e miele...

Forse è meglio essere umili...e dirsi...siamo solo io e te, nel bene e nel male, io e te, e le nostre cose...
Una coppia insomma...lasciamo stare che non è bella...

Sai alle volte anche le mogli sanno ferire i loro mariti e non solo per tradimenti...
Magari solo perchè un uomo non riesce a spiegarsi bene, non ha parole per spiegare la sua emotività, il suo mondo interiore...e si sente dire...eccolo tu non dialoghi, tu non parli...ecc..ecc...
Ma le mogli sono lì feriscono, e non se ne accorgono...sono perfettamente convinte di non fare nulla di male...

Allora se stiamo insieme ad una persona, qualsiasi cosa accada...è perchè abbiamo molta fiducia in lei...

Una fiducia che dice...ok non comprendo le sue ragioni...ma facciamo che non siano di necessità cose contro di me...

Prova a pensare anche a quel sentimento...uno si dice...ok io sono un po' così...ma lei non vede questo mio aspetto...e se lo sapesse magari non mi accetterebbe più...e allora cerco di tenerglielo nascosto...


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si nel concetto ampio di tradimento che per me è questo e non tanto se ti fai tizio o caio o sempronio per 4 ciavadine...
> Allora ci ho ragionato su...
> Per me sarebbe tradimento inacettabile vedere che tu mia compagna mi fai vivere na vita d'inferno, con me sempre musona, rabbiosa, scontrosa ecc..ecc...e con un'altro tutta latte e miele...
> 
> ...



Conte, in teoria condivido quello che hai scritto.
Lo so che noi mogli possiamo ferire molto con le parole e anche con gli atteggiamenti...bisogna sempre guardarsi dentro e ricordarci le volte che l'abbiamo fatto e riconoscerlo con umiltà.

Tu dici una cosa giustissima: si sta insieme ad una persona soprattutto perché abbiamo fiducia in lei, ma ti spingi forse troppo oltre dicendo che anche non comprendendo le sue ragioni...la mia fiducia è tale da non esserne io scalfita come parte della coppia.
E' come se si dicesse: ok, non riesco tanto a capirti, ma non mi importa, so comunque che mi proteggerai perché tu sei con me e non contro di me.

Ho capito perfettamente la "nobile" intenzione che si cela dietro all'agire di nascosto: è il contrario pari pari di ciò che può apparire: lo si fa per il bene dell'altro, per non farlo soffrire.
Ma non riesco comunque ad esserne confortata...


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sei piaciuta molto



...e mi fa anche piacere, grazie!


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...una riflessione profondissima la tua, in cui credo e aspiro profondamente...
> .. io ad esempio... vorrei saper amare cosi...
> tu mi dirai che tutto è spontaneo, e un amore, un senso di amore cosi non si cerca, viene e arriva naturalmente.. magari lo hai sempre avuto... ti è congeniale...
> se ami veramente... sai perdonare.. perchè è più forte la perdita dell'altro che il dolore che può averti dato..
> ...


ma manco per il cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Coniugato da anni, con figli, no tradimenti effettivi. Ma a questo punto mi piacerebbe proprio. Se capitasse l'occasione penso non mi tirerei indietro. DOMANDA, conta di più un tradimento consumato oppure uno mentale, cioè desiderato, immaginato, agognato, ma mai avvenuto ? O contano ugualmente ? Cosa fa la differenza, venire a sapere di un fatto o sentirsi traditori (o traditi/e) perchè lo sid desidera ? Facile parlare di FATTI, più sfumanta la situazione per il virtuale...


ma ancora a sto punto stiamo?....tradimento e' anche quello pensato?

io col pensiero avro' svaligiato 2-300 vorte Fort Knox e sto ancora a piede libero...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Coniugato da anni, con figli, no tradimenti effettivi. Ma a questo punto mi piacerebbe proprio. Se capitasse l'occasione penso non mi tirerei indietro. DOMANDA, conta di più un tradimento consumato oppure uno mentale, cioè desiderato, immaginato, agognato, ma mai avvenuto ? O contano ugualmente ? Cosa fa la differenza, venire a sapere di un fatto o sentirsi traditori (o traditi/e) perchè lo sid desidera ? Facile parlare di FATTI, più sfumanta la situazione per il virtuale...


sono un traditrice pure io allora


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ancora a sto punto stiamo?....tradimento e' anche quello pensato?
> 
> io col pensiero avro' svaligiato 2-300 vorte Fort Knox e sto ancora a piede libero...
> 
> ahahahah




Bravo Stermì...sta volta mi tocca pure quotarti!!!
:up:


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Coniugato da anni, con figli, no tradimenti effettivi. Ma a questo punto mi piacerebbe proprio. Se capitasse l'occasione penso non mi tirerei indietro. DOMANDA, conta di più un tradimento consumato oppure uno mentale, cioè desiderato, immaginato, agognato, ma mai avvenuto ? O contano ugualmente ? Cosa fa la differenza, venire a sapere di un fatto o sentirsi traditori (o traditi/e) perchè lo sid desidera ?* Facile parlare di FATTI, *più sfumanta la situazione per il virtuale...


e di che vuoi parlare scusa?

se certi pensieri ti attraversano la mente, rifletti sul perchè e vedi cosa c'è che non va

il cervello serve a questo

è un organo che va usato prima di mettere in moto altri muscoli


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> e di che vuoi parlare scusa?
> 
> se certi pensieri ti attraversano la mente, rifletti sul perchè e vedi cosa c'è che non va
> 
> ...


andrebbe usato! non tutti hanno la fortuna di saperlo utilizzare


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> andrebbe usato! non tutti hanno la fortuna di saperlo utilizzare



appunto ho messo le istruzioni: prima:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravo Stermì...sta volta mi tocca pure quotarti!!!
> :up:


ma perche' pure tu sogni de svaligia' Fort Knox?

parliamone...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, in teoria condivido quello che hai scritto.
> Lo so che noi mogli possiamo ferire molto con le parole e anche con gli atteggiamenti...bisogna sempre guardarsi dentro e ricordarci le volte che l'abbiamo fatto e riconoscerlo con umiltà.
> 
> Tu dici una cosa giustissima: si sta insieme ad una persona soprattutto perché abbiamo fiducia in lei, ma ti spingi forse troppo oltre dicendo che anche non comprendendo le sue ragioni...la mia fiducia è tale da non esserne io scalfita come parte della coppia.
> ...


Io dalla mia ho questo...e te lo dico...
Fa in modo che io non ti percepisca MAI contro di me...
Perchè non avrò pietà...
E mia moglie sa bene questa cosa...
La stima che ho di lei nasce da questo:
Mi ha sempre preso sul serio.

Ma scusami Diletta...
Pensaci a mente fredda...
Ti dici...mo voglio provare anch'io...
Magari c'è uno che ti piace e che ti ha fatto certe propostine...
Ti dici...mo per una sera voglio essere Miss Lothariana...ana...ana...

La fai e poi te la tieni per te no?

Poi ricorda una cosa di noi uomini...
Se io ti dico che è stata na cagata...era na cagata...

Tu te lo vedi il tuo maritino innamorato di un'altra eh?
Te lo vedi?

O non lo vedi piuttosto un uomo molto innamorato di sè stesso?
( e del suo ciccio?)....


----------



## Fabry (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ancora a sto punto stiamo?....tradimento e' anche quello pensato?
> 
> io col pensiero avro' svaligiato 2-300 vorte Fort Knox e sto ancora a piede libero...
> 
> ahahahah



 :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> View attachment 5152 :carneval::carneval::carneval:


sei dell'effebiai?

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!

ahahahah


----------



## Fabry (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei dell'effebiai?
> 
> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> ahahahah



Macchè....me piacciono i film de 007 :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Macchè....me piacciono i film de 007 :carneval:


io quelli de ZeroZeroTette...

ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Coniugato da anni, con figli, no tradimenti effettivi. Ma a questo punto mi piacerebbe proprio. Se capitasse l'occasione penso non mi tirerei indietro. DOMANDA, conta di più un tradimento consumato oppure uno mentale, cioè desiderato, immaginato, agognato, ma mai avvenuto ? O contano ugualmente ? Cosa fa la differenza, venire a sapere di un fatto o sentirsi traditori (o traditi/e) perchè lo sid desidera ? Facile parlare di FATTI, più sfumanta la situazione per il virtuale...


secondo me la DOMANDA è: perchè a questo punto ti piacerebbe proprio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sei piaciuta molto


anche a me:up:


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dalla mia ho questo...e te lo dico...
> Fa in modo che io non ti percepisca MAI contro di me...
> Perchè non avrò pietà...
> E mia moglie sa bene questa cosa...
> ...



Ma sai com'è: ognuno conosce molto bene se stesso...
E' proprio quella cosa che hai detto tu che mi fa la differenza: tenersela per sé.
Io non ne sono capace, lo so, quindi non la devo, non la posso, né la voglio fare.
Mi metterei molto male, e per cosa poi?
Ma questo vale per me, sia chiaro, non giudico nessuno a parte lui.
Lui aveva un patto con me, e fermo restando che non è di mia proprietà, deve rispondere a me.

Sulla tua ultima frase...sì, lo vedo molto innamorato di se stesso.
Hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sai com'è: ognuno conosce molto bene se stesso...
> E' proprio quella cosa che hai detto tu che mi fa la differenza: tenersela per sé.
> Io non ne sono capace, lo so, quindi non la devo, non la posso, né la voglio fare.
> Mi metterei molto male, e per cosa poi?
> ...


Allora siete molto diversi no?
E spezzo una lama nei confronti di tuo marito...
Te lo giuro...
Se io una sera mi sono ciulato un'altra e per me è stata una cagata...
Ti dico...Cara non volevo farti una porcata, ma solo divertirmi un po' con il mio ciccio...
Ma se la cosa ti riduce a questo stato...ok faccio a meno di fare ste cagate...
Credimi è na cosa così...

Siamo lì sul divano davanti alla tv...
Tu mi dici...ma che schifoooooooooo cosa stai facendo....
( e mi vedi che mi pulisco il naso con le dita)...

Io ti dico...
Ma dai uffi ok...bon...ma che schizzinosa....

Poi ehm...
Non mi metto più le dita nel naso quando ci sei tu no?

Ma capisci DIletta che forse tuo marito si è abbandonato a cazzate perchè come Lothar si è detto...ma si oramai...sono sposato da una vita...cosa vuoi che mi cambi sta roba?

Poi io ti leggo tra le righe no?
Immagino che tu incazzata fai paura...
E che lui ha davvero spalle molto grosse...altrimenti lo avresti già polverizzato no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora siete molto diversi no?
> E spezzo una lama nei confronti di tuo marito...
> Te lo giuro...
> Se io una sera mi sono ciulato un'altra e per me è stata una cagata...
> ...



Sì, deve essersi detto proprio così...
Anzi, lo so per certo che voleva riprovare di che gusto ha un'avventura...
Ma che palle però!
Ma che vada a quel posto lui e le sue trombate!!

Sì, si fa a gara a chi è più forte (psicologicamente) :mrgreen:


----------



## punti di vista (3 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Si puó definire amore quello di chi non si accorge che il partner lo sta tradendo? Si puó definire amore quello di chi chiude una relazione per aver scoperto il tradimento del partner? Se il tradimento é una fuga dai problemi, come puó esserlo la droga e l'alcool, chi tradisce và crocifisso o aiutato dalla persona che sostiene di amarlo?
> 
> Se ami te stesso specchiandoti nel partner, il tuo amore é fragile, ed é egoistico. Si trasforma in odio facilmente.
> 
> ...




in sostanza, il tradito dovrebbe aiutare il povero traditore che, caduto in una trappola cognitiva, preda dei sensi, di chissà quale malessere o turbamento, privo di qualsivoglia bussola esistenziale, non ha potuto azionare il cervello per tempo.
non ha potuto o.. non ha voluto... ma questo, a quanto pare, è un dettaglio.

perchè, non so se è chiaro, sostenere che il traditore è vittima degli eventi e delle circostanze, della disattenzione del tradito, reo di eccessiva fiducia verso di lui e verso l'umana onestà, equivale a dargli comunque dell'incapace.
di un'incapacità temporanea, s'intende, circoscritta alla durata del tradimento, in modo da non dover comunque invalidare la propria scelta, le proprie convinzioni e, in ultima analisi, se stessi.

e allora perdoniamo, perdoniamo... ma l'amore, in mezzo a tutte le teorie e le definizioni pronte per l'uso, non era pure libertà?
e allora riconosciamola questa benedetta libertà, non solo di sbagliare (quando ci conviene vederlo come uno sbaglio occasionale), ma anche di essere... e qua cominciano i guai... di essere altro da quello che crediamo, speriamo e vogliamo che quella persona sia.
e facciamoci i conti con questo "altro", guardiamolo in faccia e cerchiamo di conoscerlo, di capire se e fino a che punto siamo davvero in grado di accettarlo.
che alla presunta inconsapevolezza del tradito non faccia comunque da scudo la nostra.
che alla sua viltà non segua mai la nostra.


----------



## Spider (4 Agosto 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> in sostanza, il tradito dovrebbe aiutare il povero traditore che, caduto in una trappola cognitiva, preda dei sensi, di chissà quale malessere o turbamento, privo di qualsivoglia bussola esistenziale, non ha potuto azionare il cervello per tempo.
> non ha potuto o.. non ha voluto... ma questo, a quanto pare, è un dettaglio.
> 
> perchè, non so se è chiaro, sostenere che il traditore è vittima degli eventi e delle circostanze, della disattenzione del tradito, reo di eccessiva fiducia verso di lui e verso l'umana onestà, equivale a dargli comunque dell'incapace.
> ...


...bisognerebbe distinguere a questo punto...
anche se generalizziamo, in sintesi possiamo riquadrare due tipi di tradimento:
quello occasionale e quello se vogliamo chiamarlo cosi, seriale...

il tradimento occasionale... anche se diverso per modalità e durata.. qualche mese, un anno... comunque rimane estraneo al comportamento " normale"del compagno... è appunto occasionale... non è comunque il suo stile di vita...
resta tutto il dolore e l'amarezza.. ma se veramente percepisci .. che è stata solo un occasione... perchè non riesci a perdonare, a dimenticare?

... se io fossi dalla parte di un traditore... e fossi consapevolemente conscio dell'errore che ho fatto... chiedendo una risoluzione.. e vedessi dall'altra parte un muro, un incomprensione... una volontà di non accettarmi e capirmi... mi chiederei ... con chi sono stato...possibile che sono stato amato .. solo perchè perfetto, sicuro, solido... e tutte le mie debolezze.. ... le mie imperfezioni?

allora non ami me, ma quello che vuoi vedere di me.. e che ti da sicurezza... sicurezza di non esser tradito.. di essere il meglio... io come un cane al guinzaglio...perchè se tocco o mino il tuo ego tutto si frantuma...

il traditore allora è stata la tua forza... fino a quando la tua forza... non l'ha messa alla prova...
e allora è grazie a lui che ami veramente...


----------



## punti di vista (5 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...bisognerebbe distinguere a questo punto...
> anche se generalizziamo, in sintesi possiamo riquadrare due tipi di tradimento:
> quello occasionale e quello se vogliamo chiamarlo cosi, seriale...
> 
> ...




partire dal presupposto che il tradimento sia qualificabile come un errore, più o meno occasionale, conduce a due conseguenze:
la prima, che la persona che ha tradito non era consapevole di quello che faceva, era in uno stato di temporanea incapacità, ed è quindi in qualche misura giustificabile;
la seconda (conseguenza della prima), l'aver scelto questa persona rimane una buona scelta. 
il mondo del tradito, seppur con qualche iniziale scossone, resta comunque intatto.

partire dal presupposto che il tradimento possa essere, invece, espressione di una volontà consapevole, conduce ad altre conclusioni:
la persona che ha tradito ha manifestato e soddisfatto un suo desiderio, un suo bisogno, una parte di sè tenuta accuratamente nascosta all'altro. 
si è rivelata per questo ipocrita, egoista, superficiale, sleale.
la scelta del tradito si rivela illusoria, fallimentare, il suo mondo da ricostruire.

mi dici quale delle due prospettive è più conveniente adottare?

l'essere umano tende ad evitare il dolore, se non altro a ridimensionarlo il più possibile per poterlo gestire.
è un meccanismo di difesa naturale.
"salvando" il traditore, il tradito salva prima di tutto se stesso.
si salva dal dolore, dalla paura, dal vuoto.
non è costretto ad invalidare la propria scelta, i suoi sentimenti, le sue sicurezze e il mondo che ci ha costruito sopra.

nella sfilza di pretesti accampati da chi tradisce c'è un barlume di onestà quando si dice che non si voleva far del male.
no, infatti si voleva far del bene, ma a se stessi!
nel momento in cui si tradisce, la figura del tradito scompare del tutto dalla visuale del traditore, o diventa comunque marginale.
e qui sì che si perde consapevolezza, ma dell'altro, della relazione con l'altro, dei sentimenti dell'altro, non di se stessi e del proprio operato.

vogliamo chiamarlo errore?
magari però, almeno per prudenza, non chiamiamolo amore.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2012)

punti di vista ha detto:


> partire dal presupposto che il tradimento sia qualificabile come un errore, più o meno occasionale, conduce a due conseguenze:
> la prima, che la persona che ha tradito non era consapevole di quello che faceva, era in uno stato di temporanea incapacità, ed è quindi in qualche misura giustificabile;
> la seconda (conseguenza della prima), l'aver scelto questa persona rimane una buona scelta.
> il mondo del tradito, seppur con qualche iniziale scossone, resta comunque intatto.
> ...


Bellissimo post...
Davvero concordo in toto!
Resta un fatto però che l'amore...
O per lo meno un certo tipo di amore...
Porta a proteggere, scusare, ridimensionare le manchevolezze dell'altro...
Si apprezzo sto discorso della prudenza...

Poi è anche vero che il traditore sgamato userà la versione meno colpevolizzante per lui no?
Uffi dei...io non ho fatto nulla...è lei che mi ha sedotto no? E' lui che mi veniva dietro...

E' stata quella brutta troia rubamariti a portarmi via lui...non lui che ha abbandonato me..

Ho imparato sulla mia pelle come reagisco al tradimento.
Così.
Mi hai tradito?
Sparisci dalla mia vita.


----------



## Diletta (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post...
> Davvero concordo in toto!
> Resta un fatto però che l'amore...
> O per lo meno un certo tipo di amore...
> ...


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post...
> Davvero concordo in toto!
> Resta un fatto però che l'amore...
> O per lo meno un certo tipo di amore...
> ...



sicuro sicuro di quello che scrivi è....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bellissimo post...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro sicuro di quello che scrivi è....


si è vero.
Io sono un fiammifero.
Mi freghi una volta sola.


----------



## Diletta (7 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora io parlo di tradimento...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho capito cosa intendi...io mi sono fermata al significato comune della parola tradimento inteso come infedeltà sessuale, ma so bene che il termine esprime un atto ben più brutto.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora io parlo di tradimento...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non avevo letto questa''perla''amico...capisco...e'la tua filosofia del casso..ognuno va e scopa..poi la sera a casa a raccontarsi..bo..a me non piace.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma infatti io non sono traditore...
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'amore se e' genuino deve essere necessariamente spontaneo....
> 
> se t'incaponisci e' altro...
> 
> ...




quoto


----------

